# Topic Ufficiale: Fifa 13



## admin (8 Agosto 2012)

Si continua da qui: http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=62467610


----------



## Freddy (28 Agosto 2012)

Prenotato da quasi un mese ormai alla Mediaworld, Battlefield 3 + 10 euro e me lo danno! Speriamo bene, gioco su PS3 ovviamente


----------



## Stex (1 Settembre 2012)

Euronics a 49€ se lo prenoti


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2012)

Prenotato da Mediaworld a 10 euro dando in cambio Saint Seya, preso usato a 25 euro 1 mese fa...un gioco che una volta finito (e basterebbe una giornata) si potrebbe anche buttare...
Decisamente un affare alla Galliani...


----------



## SpottyTeux (1 Settembre 2012)

Lunedì vado a dare battlefield 3 così me lo prendo a 10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Devo far fare al Pazzo il capocannoniere


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Di sicuro in carriera con il Milan non venderò Pazzini , cmq dai punti di vista bellix gioco molto più bello di PESsissimo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi sapete per caso se la Ultimate Edition (quella con alcuni pacchetti gratis per Ultimate Team) si troverà solo da Game Stop?Perchè vorrei evitare di sganciare un settantello a quei ladri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Già prenotato, attendo con ansia!


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] , mio padre (che è un privato quindi niente Ladristop o *****world) l'anno scorso aveva le card con i codici per le buste dell'UT, per cui credo che li troverai in tutti i pre-ordini...


----------



## alexrossonero (2 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sapete per caso se la Ultimate Edition (quella con alcuni pacchetti gratis per Ultimate Team) si troverà solo da Game Stop?Perchè vorrei evitare di sganciare un settantello a quei ladri.



No, non è solo da GS. Vai tranquillo.
http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/1/fifa13-prenota


----------



## anto_milan (2 Settembre 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dfOAV_ortNs

Mamma mia gli spot di Fifa


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] , mio padre (che è un privato quindi niente Ladristop o *****world) l'anno scorso aveva le card con i codici per le buste dell'UT, per cui credo che li troverai in tutti i pre-ordini...


Sicuro?Perchè stavolta è proprio un'edizione a parte,non è un bonus tipo la confezione metallica o simili.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



alexrossonero ha scritto:


> No, non è solo da GS. Vai tranquillo.
> http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/1/fifa13-prenota


Grazie,provo a sentire qualche negozio


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Oh ragazzi stiliamo un listone di quelli che giocheranno a Fifa 13 con la PS3 Online ovviamente.

Dobbiamo fare la nostra squadra personale.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Settembre 2012)

io ci sono,già prenotato  ,donez93 è il mio id psn


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Settembre 2012)

M'è venuta voglia di Fi*a 

Carriera Milan: si inizia con budget azzerato. Il mio mercato sarà fatto di diritti di riscatto a cifre improponibili. Ovviamente poi adotterò lo stile Galliani.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Settembre 2012)

Quando esce? Primi di ottobre?


----------



## Miro (4 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Quando esce? Primi di ottobre?



28 Settembre.


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

28 sett? bene, quindi tra una 10ina di giorni sarà mio


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2012)

dai DAIII che non vedo l'ora..


----------



## JulesWinnfield (4 Settembre 2012)

Ci sarò anche io on line (solo la sera), vi distruggo


----------



## Butcher (4 Settembre 2012)

Ma è vero che da Euronics, se lo prenoti, te lo danno a 50 € ?

Comunque il mio ID PS3 è GARCIA19.


----------



## drama 84 (4 Settembre 2012)

eccovi la cover fifa 13


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2012)

1 settimana alla demo.......... ibernatemi


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 1 settimana alla demo.......... ibernatemi



Io vorrei ibernarmi fino al 28 a dire il vero


----------



## Peppe94 (5 Settembre 2012)

Ecco le novità nella modalità carriera:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xmz-e-Bwr28&feature=share&list=UUpnkrhjw33qH_ELdY2FZa7Q


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2012)

dai daiiiii


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Settembre 2012)

non vedo l'ora!!!!!


----------



## milan1899 (5 Settembre 2012)

Arriva....arriva....


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che da Euronics, se lo prenoti, te lo danno a 50 € ?
> 
> Comunque il mio ID PS3 è GARCIA19.


L'offerta del Gamestop è semplicemente unica http://www.gamestop.it/PS3/Games/22321/fifa-13#

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ovviamente io l'ho prenotato


----------



## Butcher (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> L'offerta del Gamestop è semplicemente unica http://www.gamestop.it/PS3/Games/22321/fifa-13#
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ovviamente io l'ho prenotato



Preferisco risparmiare, mi interessa solo il gioco in sè per sè


----------



## Butcher (7 Settembre 2012)

EA Games ha pubblicato un elenco completo delle squadre e le leghe incluse in FIFA 13, prossimo capitolo della serie in arrivo a partire dal 28 Settembre 2012 su tutte le piattaforme.
Questo documento proviene direttamente dal Blog ufficiale del gioco.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*Leagues:*

Barclays Premier League

npower Championship

npower League 1

npower League 2

France Ligue 1

France Ligue 2

German Bundesliga

German Bundesliga 2

K-League

Major League Soccer

Norweigen Tippeligaen

Scottish Premier League

Liga BBVA

Liga Adelante

Airtricity League

Raiffeisen SL

Austrian Bundesliga

Belgian Pro League

Australian A - League

Danish Superliga

Dutch Eredivisie

Russian League

Swedish Allsvenskan

Polska Liga

Liga MX

Liga Portuguesa

Saudi Pro League

Liga do Brasil

Italian Serie A

Italian Serie B


World:

Greece - AEK Athens

Greece - PAOK

Greece - Olympiakos

Greece - Panathinaikos

Argentina - River Plate

Argentina - Boca Juniors

Argentina - Racing Club

South Africa - Kaizer Chiefs

South Africa - Orlando Pirates

Turkey – Galatasaray


*International Teams:*

Argentina

Australia

Austria

Belgium

Bolivia

Brazil

Bulgaria

Camaroon

Chile

Colombia

Côte d’Ivoire

Czech Republic

Denmark

Ecuador

Egypt

England

Finland

France

Germany

Greece

Hungary

India

Ireland

Italy

Korea Republic

Mexico

Netherlands

New Zealand

Northern Ireland

Norway

Paraguay

Peru

Poland

Portugal

Romania

Russia

Scotland

Slovenia

South Africa

Spain

Sweden

Switzerland

Turkey

United States

Uruguay

Venezuela



Hanno tolto il campionato turco


----------



## DannySa (7 Settembre 2012)

La maglia dell'Italia sarà quella originale stavolta?!


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Settembre 2012)

Mi potete dire quale campionato hanno aggiunto e quale eliminato?


----------



## Butcher (7 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Mi potete dire quale campionato *hanno aggiunto* e quale eliminato?



Il mirabolante campionato saudita


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Settembre 2012)

anche quest'anno mancano le squadre ucraine più importanti...che palle


----------



## Stex (7 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che da Euronics, se lo prenoti, te lo danno a 50 € ?
> 
> Comunque il mio ID PS3 è GARCIA19.



Yes

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Devi prenotarlo xo


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Brain84 (8 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Ma sbaglio o ha una grafica oscena? Sta giocando su pc con grafica settata a livello 386?


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o ha una grafica oscena? Sta giocando su pc con grafica settata a livello 386?



Sta giocando su 360


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)




----------



## ReyMilan (8 Settembre 2012)

Ho sentito che il Napoli non sarà licenziato, è vero?


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (8 Settembre 2012)

Pare peggiorato sul piano della grafica, impressione?


----------



## Butcher (8 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Pare peggiorato sul piano della grafica, impressione?



Dal video pare proprio così. Speriamo sia solo colpa di questo.


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2012)

Sulla versione PC sarà sicuramente molto meglio graficamente, quindi amen.


----------



## Stex (8 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo la colonna sonora si di livello.


----------



## Brain84 (8 Settembre 2012)

Qui la grafica è come in fifa 12, menomale


----------



## Harvey (9 Settembre 2012)

Se qualcuno lo prenderà su xbox fate sapere il gamertag


----------



## ReyMilan (9 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno sa dirmi come si fa lo scorpione?


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa dirmi come si fa lo scorpione?


Nel 12 dovevi tenere premuto L2 e continuare a premere velocissimo O,ma non sempre si riesce.


----------



## ReyMilan (9 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nel 12 dovevi tenere premuto L2 e continuare a premere velocissimo O,ma non sempre si riesce.



Ok grazie


----------



## juventino (9 Settembre 2012)

Se devo essere sincero più passano i giorni e più sono pessimista su sto FIFA. Non vorrei avere tra le mani un altro FIFA 12. E comunque con sti cavolo di campionati hanno ampiamente rotto le pelotas. Ma cosa me ne faccio io del campionato saudita?Ma mettere qualche altro campionato europeo no, eh?Neanche sudamericano, vero?Cioè magari interi campionati no, ma almeno le squadre più importanti potrebbero degnarsi di metterle in "Resto del mondo" (e non le solite 4 squadre).


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Settembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se devo essere sincero più passano i giorni e più sono pessimista su sto FIFA. Non vorrei avere tra le mani un altro FIFA 12.(e non le solite 4 squadre).


Stando alle parole di chi lo ha provato è completamente diverso,soprattutto grazie al first touch control.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

Se è come Fifa 12 sta bene sullo scaffale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se è come Fifa 12 sta bene sullo scaffale


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Tanto per curiosità, quanti lo hanno già prenotato?


----------



## JulesWinnfield (10 Settembre 2012)

finalmente le contropartite tecniche... mi piace come hanno migliorato il sistema delle trattative! il 28 è lontanissimo...


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Settembre 2012)

-1


----------



## Harvey (10 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> -1



Si sa che squadre ci saranno nella demo?


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Settembre 2012)

*FIFA 13 Demo Teams*
AC Milan
Arsenal
Borussia Dortmund
Juventus
Manchester City


*FIFA 13 Demo Stadium*
Etihad – Manchester City
Weather – Dry/Daytime


*FIFA 13 Demo Match Time*
Half Length – 3 minutes


----------



## bmb (10 Settembre 2012)

A quelli di fifa piacciono le spagnole


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Uguale al 12, cambierà molto poco se non cambiamenti che già potevano applicare da anni. W l'obsolescenza programmata. Sti giochi son da prendere ogni 2 anni.


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Uguale al 12, cambierà molto poco se non cambiamenti che già potevano applicare da anni. W l'obsolescenza programmata. Sti giochi son da prendere ogni 2 anni.



Io infatti così faccio da quando ho la PS3. Il primo gioco di calcio su questa console che presi fu PES 2008. Però faceva così schifo che l'anno dopo comprai FIFA 09 e da allora li ho presi ogni 2 anni!
E mi trovo bene perchè, anche se dopo ti annoi con la carriera, c'è sempre molta gente sull'online!


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Esatto, van presi ogni 2 anni almeno. Sennò ti propinano una copia del precedente con "tante innovazioni rivoluzionarie" che non sono nient'altro che leggere migliorie al precedente gioco, cose che inoltre potevano già fare ma han tenuto "di riserva" appositamente.


----------



## DannySa (10 Settembre 2012)

Più che le solite scontate migliorie (che potevano fare anche prima) io non capisco perché continuino a creare un gioco per gente che non sa giocarci (proprio perché fatto male) e necessariamente la gente abituata a giocare con passaggi e tiri assistiti si abitua e sarà impossibile giocare a questo gioco per gente come me che odia alla massima potenza questa cosa.
Voi vi lamentate che il gioco sia sempre uguale? e allora perché non togliere completamente l'assistito? sarebbe anche meglio che alcune migliorie tipo nuovi movimenti, tocchi di prima, punizione col saltello, rovesciata al volo ecc ecc.
L'unica cosa che hanno messo in manuale è un allenamento credo (tipo torello) bella roba si va verso la rivoluzione di questo gioco


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Settembre 2012)

Come ho già scritto qualche post indietro, non vedo perchè rendere un puro divertimento in qualcosa di ingiocabile e frustrante. Chi vuole giocare manuale lo faccia ma poi non faccia quello che "eeeee ma io gioco con il manuale e voi con l'automatico, siete *****". Vuoi il massimo del realismo? Esci e vai al campo.


----------



## DannySa (10 Settembre 2012)

Ma questo è il mio pensiero, giocare ad un gioco dove l'unica cosa che devi fare è premere un pulsante e muovere la levetta nella "direzione" del compagno e poi fa tutto la cpu non fa per me, non è divertente e se lo aveste notato avresto visto che un gioco così non è nemmeno molto realistico ma sono tutti passaggi di prima e in tanti tantissimi sbagliano pure quelli perché la prima cosa che fanno è premere e premere il pulsante tanto la cpu prima o poi azzecca il passaggio e chi viene viene.
E io dico questo perché giocare all'UT è quasi impossibile in manuale, quindi avrei anche ragione ad incazzarmi con un gioco che aiuta chi non sa giocare e poi se ne frega se bisogna giocare contro gente che è avvantaggiata e non di poco; ma probabilmente voi avrete provato a giocare in manuale 20 secondi alla prima palla fuori: mio dio 

Ps: ingiocabile 'sto par di palle, se non sai giocare non è colpa mia, uno che sa giocare in manuale non rende il gioco ingiocabile anzi è molto più divertente perché nel gioco fanno parte anche i passaggi sbagliati, quelli sconosciuti e insopportabili..


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Più che le solite scontate migliorie (che potevano fare anche prima) io non capisco perché continuino a creare un gioco per gente che non sa giocarci (proprio perché fatto male) e necessariamente la gente abituata a giocare con passaggi e tiri assistiti si abitua e sarà impossibile giocare a questo gioco per gente come me che odia alla massima potenza questa cosa.
> Voi vi lamentate che il gioco sia sempre uguale? e allora perché non togliere completamente l'assistito? sarebbe anche meglio che alcune migliorie tipo nuovi movimenti, tocchi di prima, punizione col saltello, rovesciata al volo ecc ecc.
> L'unica cosa che hanno messo in manuale è un allenamento credo (tipo torello) bella roba si va verso la rivoluzione di questo gioco


Perchè manuale non è da pro come pensi tu, manuale è come la corazzata potiomkin, una ca... pazzesca. Figurati se devo star li a premere pianino per un passaggino corto o a dosare la direzione col goniometro altrimenti il giocatore si frattura il perone da solo. Ma dai. Io cerco divertimento, non ulteriori frustrazioni che già la vita normale mi concede allegramente

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma questo è il mio pensiero, giocare ad un gioco dove l'unica cosa che devi fare è premere un pulsante e muovere la levetta nella "direzione" del compagno e poi fa tutto la cpu non fa per me, non è divertente e se lo aveste notato avresto visto che un gioco così non è nemmeno molto realistico ma sono tutti passaggi di prima e in tanti tantissimi sbagliano pure quelli perché la prima cosa che fanno è premere e premere il pulsante tanto la cpu prima o poi azzecca il passaggio e chi viene viene.
> E io dico questo perché giocare all'UT è quasi impossibile in manuale, quindi avrei anche ragione ad incazzarmi con un gioco che aiuta chi non sa giocare e poi se ne frega se bisogna giocare contro gente che è avvantaggiata e non di poco; ma probabilmente voi avrete provato a giocare in manuale 20 secondi alla prima palla fuori: mio dio
> 
> Ps: ingiocabile 'sto par di palle, se non sai giocare non è colpa mia, uno che sa giocare in manuale non rende il gioco ingiocabile anzi è molto più divertente perché nel gioco fanno parte anche* i passaggi sbagliati, quelli sconosciuti e insopportabil*i..



Li fa anche da assistito, anzi. A volte non si capisce chi sia ad assisterti, forse un *********, senza offesa per loro.


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Settembre 2012)

Posso essere d'accordo col fatto che la EA dovrebbe consentire di far incontrare solo chi ha manuale contro chi ha manuale. E per la cronaca, io a Fifa 11 ho passato un periodo in cui volevo assolutamente giocare col manuale. Ho fatto qualcosa come un campionato intero. Risultato: non ho più toccato il manuale da allora, onestamente se mi metto un'oretta a giocare non ho la benchè minima voglia di bestemmiare come un turco perchè il 90% delle volte per fare gol devo entrare dentro la porta col pallone. Probabilmente perchè sono un incapace, può essere.
Poi per i passaggi e i tiri sbagliati mi rifaccio con la Domenica quando gioca il Milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2012)

Io gioco assistito e mi diverto pure. Poi boh. Se devo sbagliare i passaggi vado al campetto.


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Settembre 2012)

> "eeeee ma io gioco con il manuale e voi con l'automatico, siete *****"



Secondo voi qual'è la parola censurata? Non riesco a ricordarmi. Non è la parola che inizia con me e finisce con de...


----------



## DannySa (10 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Perchè manuale non è da pro come pensi tu, manuale è come la corazzata potiomkin, una ca... pazzesca. Figurati se devo star li a premere pianino per un passaggino corto o a dosare la direzione col goniometro altrimenti il giocatore si frattura il perone da solo. Ma dai. Io cerco divertimento, non ulteriori frustrazioni che già la vita normale mi concede allegramente
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



No non è da pro, quindi per lo stesso motivo non dovrebbe essere divertente giocare un gioco di calcio con passaggi e i tiri assistiti al mm che in manuale non puoi assolutamente fare, anche se devo dire che per chi gioca in manuale quando ci prendi la mano la palla la puoi dare veramente dove ti pare a te, per quanto riguarda i passaggini è vero, ma è più un problema di Fifa che ha questo cavolo di bug che quando premi di prima te la spara a 1000 all'ora, i passaggini fatti piano se fatti come si deve sono un vantaggio.
Il gioco di prima si può fare ma devi essere già abbastanza bravo, altrimenti è meglio lasciar stare.
E lo dico io che è il primo anno che gioco in manuale e con il joy, sì a Fifa 11 giocavo con tastiera + semi, quindi basterebbe un po' di volontà per poter giocare ad un livello decente in manuale solo che molti per fare i video sul tubo e fare i fighi mica possono giocare in manuale (alcui rarissimi lo fanno) altrimenti poi sei troppo pyppa.

Sarebbe bello giocare ad un gioco di guida dove appena arrivi alla curva ti frena da solo e ti gira la macchina per l'80% della curva (e perché no fammi anche accellerare già che ci sei)?
I passaggi sbagliati li fai anche in assistito? certo perché nel cervello sei talmente abituato al passaggio perfetto e preciso che manco la muovi la levetta e in molti son talmente scarsi che li sbagliano pure in assistito.

Questione tiri: sì in manuale è abbastanza frustrante segnare ma ti fa anche capire che se vuoi segnare ti devi impegnare e devi trovare un modo efficace in ogni situazione, molti cross e tiri a giro in assistito sono sempre o diciamo al 90% gol, in manuale praticamente la metà e i tiri a giro che tanto piacciono non sono così efficaci ma sono pure abbastanza difficili da fare perché serve pure la precisione cosa che se tiri una stangata centralmente può anche non servire.

Il divertimento per me non è farmi fare tutto o quasi dalla cpu ma giocare e Sbagliare io nel caso.


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Ti rispondo su una cosa rapida perchè sto uscendo, in assistito anche se muovi alla perfezione la levetta ecc. è impostato che a volte fa cavolate, altrimenti basterebbe schiacciare sempre ICS e poi cerchio e fai sempre gol, non è cosi.


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Settembre 2012)

Punti di vista.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Io gioco con l'assistito, manuale è troppo rompi palle.


----------



## DannySa (10 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo su una cosa rapida perchè sto uscendo, in assistito anche se muovi alla perfezione la levetta ecc. è impostato che a volte fa cavolate, altrimenti basterebbe schiacciare sempre ICS e poi cerchio e fai sempre gol, non è cosi.



Ovvio, i passaggi vengono sbagliati ma perché nella direzione perfetta del pallone verso l'uomo viene recuperata oppure la palla passa di lato quando non arriva sul pallone il giocatore (ed è un errore voluto dalla cpu), ma credo anche che sia fatto in modo da non far pensare al giocatore di non sbagliare mai un passaggio ma che l'errore sia possibile, anche se devo dire che di passaggi sbagliati ne vedo veramente pochi i più sono sbagliati per anticipi degli avversari più che per direzione sbagliata del passaggio.
In manuale è proprio lì la differenza, il pallone lo dai nello spazio e mai sui piedi ed è per questo che hai molte più varianti di gioco e non sempre la solita traiettoria perfetta e direzionata che giocando in club anche ho notato che in molti si chiedevano dove cavolo desse il pallone perché nella traiettoria c'erano 2 giocatori.
Comunque ti sei risposto da solo, non so se sia impostato realmente per avere quella minima percentuale di errore della cpu così come non so se Fifa tenda ad avvantaggiare qualcuno rispetto ad un altro in una partita, di certo c'è che per chi gioca in manuale è molto difficile trovare avversari sia in Ut che in 2 vs 2 per dire e quindi non è per niente equo e ti fa capire benissimo che la direzione di Fifa è quella di rendere bella l'esperienza di gioco di giocatori che magari non sanno neanche giocare e con questo "piccolo" aiuto possono avere una bella esperienza di gioco pure loro; non parliamo poi di Pro club dove di manualisti ce ne sono 3 in croce, lol.

Quello che io spero è che questo divario tra le due cose sia molto meno grande in futuro, quelle cagatine di allenamenti in manuale non servono a nulla ma tant'è che finché la gente ha la possibilità di avere tutti gli aiuti possibili non se ne priverà mai; e altra cosa, io ho visto alcuni video di allenamento in Fifa 13 e ci sono dei bersagli da colpire e tutte queste robe qui, ora mi chiedo, che allenamento di precisione è per uno che è in assistito? dov'è la bravura? sono veramente curioso di sapere, uno tira a caso e centra la porta e lo posso dire dopo che giocando in 2 vs 2 ho impostato la stanza con manuale obbligatorio e la gente faceva cross dritti, provava il tiro di precisione che è sempre gol finiva in fallo laterale, davvero divertente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2012)

Maaaaaaaaa è vero che vogliono inserire la modalità arbitro ? Cioè


----------



## Brain84 (11 Settembre 2012)

meglio dell'originale 






se volete sentire da dove hanno plagiato i Club Dogo la loro "canzone"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhxlqkmJ7gY


----------



## ReyMilan (11 Settembre 2012)

Oggi probabilmente uscirà la demo


----------



## Harvey (11 Settembre 2012)

Su xbox live attesa in giornata, controllato ora ma ancora non c'è, su PSN uscirà domani.


----------



## Degenerate X (11 Settembre 2012)

Maledizione.


----------



## bmb (11 Settembre 2012)

Per PS3 esce soltanto domani


----------



## Peppe94 (11 Settembre 2012)

USCITA FIFA 13 DEMO VERSIONE PC:

Martedì 11 Settembre ore 10:00 - 11:00


USCITA FIFA 13 DEMO VERSIONE Xbox360: 

Martedì 11 Settembre ore 11:00 - 15:00


USCITA FIFA 13 DEMO VERSIONE Ps3: 

Martedì 11 Settembre ore 23:00 - Mercoledì 12 Settembre ore 03:00


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Miro (11 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Su xbox live attesa in giornata, controllato ora ma ancora non c'è, su PSN uscirà domani.



Di solito Xbox Live viene aggiornato a mezzogiorno, prova per quell'ora li.

Problems, sonyfags?


----------



## Harvey (11 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Di solito Xbox Live viene aggiornato a mezzogiorno, prova per quell'ora li.
> 
> Problems, sonyfags?



Bella  Dobbiamo creare un topic con tutti i gamertag poi...


Tweet EA:

Look for the #FIFA13Demo to first appear worldwide between 10am-2pm UK on Xbox and 10pm-2am UK on the PS3!

comunque dicono che con account USA su PSN si può scaricare stanotte dopo le 23.00 mentre con account ITA domani...


----------



## Butcher (11 Settembre 2012)

Benché l'uomo copertina di quest'ultima edizione sia Lionel Messi, in FIFA 13 non sarà incluso il leggendario Camp Nou, stadio più grande d'Europa nonché di proprietà del Futbol Club Barcelona.
La conferma è stata data tramite Twitter da Romily Broad, che, in un precedente post di Facebook ha rivelato che la licenza ufficiale dello stadio, *così come quella del Napoli*, è scaduta in seguito al trailer rilasciato durante il GamesCom di Colonia.

Come è possibile notare nell'immagine seguente, il Camp Nou sarà rimpiazzato da uno stadio generico, chiamato "El Libertador".








Niente Napoli 
Quest'anno è una mezza delusione...


----------



## ReyMilan (11 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Benché l'uomo copertina di quest'ultima edizione sia Lionel Messi, in FIFA 13 non sarà incluso il leggendario Camp Nou, stadio più grande d'Europa nonché di proprietà del Futbol Club Barcelona.
> La conferma è stata data tramite Twitter da Romily Broad, che, in un precedente post di Facebook ha rivelato che la licenza ufficiale dello stadio, *così come quella del Napoli*, è scaduta in seguito al trailer rilasciato durante il GamesCom di Colonia.
> 
> Come è possibile notare nell'immagine seguente, il Camp Nou sarà rimpiazzato da uno stadio generico, chiamato "El Libertador".
> ...



Quest'anno non c'è il Camp Nou???


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

la demo per pc dovrebbe già essere disponbile...a breve xbox360 e a noi che abbiamo la ps3 ci fanno aspettare!


----------



## Degenerate X (11 Settembre 2012)

Me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2012)

a me del napoli e del camp nou non può fregà demeno


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a me del napoli e del camp nou non può fregà demeno



quoto


----------



## Degenerate X (11 Settembre 2012)

Si, appunto. Il me ne farò una ragione era riferito a quello...

Anche perchè per le modalità a cui ho intenzione di giocare il Camp Nou e il Napoli non so dove ficcarmeli...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2012)

pensate che io a fifa gioco praticamente solo Online... giocare contro la ps3 non mi da soddisfazione ..


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

nessuno ancora scrive niente..ci sono 2 ipotesi:
1)non è ancora disponibile per la 360
2)è talmente bello che si stanno tutti drogando e non riescono a staccarsi!


----------



## Peppe94 (11 Settembre 2012)

Non è ancora disponibile per 360 xD Qualcuno l'ha scaricato per pc?


----------



## Harvey (11 Settembre 2012)

Appena apparso su xbox live


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Appena apparso su xbox live


dai giocateci e dite com'è a noi che dobbiamo aspettare fino a domani!!!


----------



## Harvey (11 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dai giocateci e dite com'è a noi che dobbiamo aspettare fino a domani!!!



Ancora da problemi con l'avvio del download, appena pronto vi faccio sapere


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2012)

Che pacco aspettare fino a domani


----------



## Harvey (11 Settembre 2012)

Riporto qualche parere di gente che lo ha già provato su PC (non so quanto attendibile):



> Testato...sì, vabbè...ho fatto una partita FULL MANUAL e LENTA.
> 
> Lasciate perdere i video, il gioco è lento, io infatti non ho mai detto niente, lo sapevo che sarebbe stata un'altra cosa...è normale, se tu per fare un passaggio devi essere SICURO di quello che fai e avere lo spazio...sarà sempre tutto molto ragionato!!
> Ovviamente dopo una partita non posso dire molto se non che il FIRST TOUCH CONTROL cambia RADICALMENTE la partita...per una serie di motivi che vi farò capire con degli esempi:
> ...





> Fatte 3 partite Milan Vs Juve
> 
> Quello che, a caldo, mi viene da dire è spettacolarità e divertimento
> 
> ...





> omunque già che ci sono vi do le mie prime impressioni,ho fatto 5 partite...
> 
> GRAFICA:Forse è perchè ho provato su pc,ma mi sembra più nitida sotto il profilo dei colori,il granata del Manchester City in trasferta non è marrone,è granata proprio,per il resto simile.
> SONORO:Sulla base di poche canzoni non posso dire nulla,solo molto carine e adatte,il commento in inglese è meraviglioso,indica perfino gli inserimenti dei giocatori e li pronuncia quasi tutti
> GAMEPLAY:Scorrevolezza,i dribbling e le finte sembrano essere quasi parte integrante del movimento normale,ero scettico guardando i video,ma in realtà giocando un po' si nota l'assenza di meccanicità negli spostamenti e nelle finte,andandosi a perfezionare il già buon comparto visto nel precedente capitolo..Inoltre il first touch control(tanto discusso) c'è ma non in maniera invasiva,quindi non è affatto fastidioso,inoltre cosa che reputo personalmente bellissima: la CPU SBAGLIA I PASSAGGI ANCHE A LIVELLO LEGGENDA!!!!





> scaricata in un ora, è proprio tutto un altro gioco rispetto al 12.. ma veramente figo! ci sono moltissime cose in più.. anche il fatto del deterioramento del campo owiamente non utilizzabile sulla demo!


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

qualcuno che ha la ps3 non è che magari ha controllato???magari è disponibile anche x noi!!


----------



## Nick (11 Settembre 2012)

*"La versione dimostrativa ci permetterà di giocare partite da 3 minuti"*

Non è un po' poco?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2012)

USCITA FIFA 13 DEMO VERSIONE Ps3: 

Martedì 11 Settembre ore 23:00 - Mercoledì 12 Settembre ore 03:00

cosa vuol dire ??? a che ora lo scarichiamo noi ?


----------



## Nick (11 Settembre 2012)

Il PS Store lo aggiornano il Mercoledì pomeriggio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

l'uscita è prevista tra le ore 23 e le 03


----------



## ReyMilan (11 Settembre 2012)

Per PS3 a che ora dovrebbe uscire?


----------



## Butcher (11 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> *"La versione dimostrativa ci permetterà di giocare partite da 3 minuti"*
> 
> Non è un po' poco?



Ahahahaha 1,30 min a tempo! Che farça!


----------



## Aphex (11 Settembre 2012)

Ho fatto una partitella veloce, Dortmund (Io) vs Juventus; confermo il fatto che sia fluidissimo il gioco e che il first control sia PERFETTO. 
Ad esempio in partita Pirlo lancia Vucinic con un filtrante abbastanza potente, nello stop Mirko si allunga la palla di mezzo metro permettendomi di anticiparlo in scivolata con Hummels. Sfortunatamente scritto così non rende l'idea di quanto semplice, fluido e innovativo sia.
Ah, per la cronaca ho vinto io ai rigori, dopo gli errori di Pepe e Vidal. Durante i 90 minuti Pirlo ha sbagliato un rigore, facendo un cucchiaio sopra la traversa


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Ho fatto una partitella veloce, Dortmund (Io) vs Juventus; confermo il fatto che sia fluidissimo il gioco e che il first control sia PERFETTO.
> Ad esempio in partita Pirlo lancia Vucinic con un filtrante abbastanza potente, nello stop Mirko si allunga la palla di mezzo metro permettendomi di anticiparlo in scivolata con Hummels. Sfortunatamente scritto così non rende l'idea di quanto semplice, fluido e innovativo sia.
> Ah, per la cronaca ho vinto io ai rigori, dopo gli errori di Pepe e Vidal. Durante i 90 minuti Pirlo ha sbagliato un rigore, facendo un cucchiaio sopra la traversa



quindi impressioni positive??
si sente molto la differenza con il 12?


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> USCITA FIFA 13 DEMO VERSIONE Ps3:
> 
> Martedì 11 Settembre ore 23:00 - Mercoledì 12 Settembre ore 03:00
> 
> cosa vuol dire ??? a che ora lo scarichiamo noi ?



Boh,non si capisce un tubo.Anche io avevo letto che usciva stanotte,ma non so se lo Store lo pubblica subito.


----------



## Aphex (11 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> quindi impressioni positive??
> si sente molto la differenza con il 12?



Guarda, c'ho giocato poco dato che una partita dura davvero un niente.
Le prime impressioni sono positive, anche se il gioco mi sembra un po' troppo veloce e forse un po' troppo fluido.
Per il resto mi è piaciuto, animazioni ottime e le novità introdotte sembrano funzionare a dovere. Ah, non so se è per "colpa" mia, ma ho riscontrato una maggiore difficoltà nel fare goal da fuori con le classiche bordate in corsa!

Ps. Gli Skill games già mi hanno fatto smadonnare non poco.


----------



## Harvey (11 Settembre 2012)

ROTFL


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2012)

E' uscita la demo per PS3?


----------



## S T B (11 Settembre 2012)

i miei zii ormai sanno cosa regalarmi ogni anno per il mio compleanno. Mi tocca aspettare metà novembre, ma pazienza


----------



## Butcher (11 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> i miei zii ormai sanno cosa regalarmi ogni anno per il mio compleanno. Mi tocca aspettare metà novembre, ma pazienza


Per me Assassin's Creed ogni anno esce a Natale...e per la mia ragazza


----------



## Peppe94 (12 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> USCITA FIFA 13 DEMO VERSIONE Ps3:
> 
> Martedì 11 Settembre ore 23:00 - Mercoledì 12 Settembre ore 03:00
> 
> cosa vuol dire ??? a che ora lo scarichiamo noi ?





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Boh,non si capisce un tubo.Anche io avevo letto che usciva stanotte,ma non so se lo Store lo pubblica subito.



Significa che lo potrete trovare nello store dalle 23 alle 3, quindi stamattina dovrebbe essere disponibile


----------



## ReyMilan (12 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> ROTFL



Tiene infortunio facile

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io ho visto stamattina ma non c'era niente


----------



## Butcher (12 Settembre 2012)

Niente ancora, ragà.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2012)

Certo che la palla che usciva stanotte potevano risparmiarsela


----------



## bmb (12 Settembre 2012)

Alle 8 ero con la play accesa. Prima bestemmioni per aggiornare il sistema credendo di perdere tempo. Poi bestemmioni doppi una volta scoperto che la demo non era online.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2012)

Penso ormai arriverà alle 3 o 4, come al solito con l'aggiornamento del PSN


----------



## Liuke (12 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Alle 8 ero con la play accesa. Prima bestemmioni per aggiornare il sistema credendo di perdere tempo. Poi bestemmioni doppi una volta scoperto che la demo non era online.



idem


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (12 Settembre 2012)

17 esce


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Settembre 2012)

L'ho quasi finita di scaricare per PS3
La demo è di 1478 mb


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (12 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> L'ho quasi finita di scaricare per PS3
> La demo è di 1478 mb


Account americano?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Settembre 2012)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Account americano?



Si


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi è uscita veramente stanotte,ma sullo store americano.


----------



## bmb (12 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno che si accorge prima degli altri fa sapere quando arriva?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

Ma perchè lo store europeo è sempre l'ultimo ad avere le cose?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2012)

Che palle oh


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Che palle oh



Non lamentarti è colpa tua!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non lamentarti è colpa tua!


----------



## Butcher (12 Settembre 2012)

Con tutta calma eh!


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Settembre 2012)

8 minuti!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


>



Manda una mail piena di insulti alla SONY  Tu che hai la laurea in Scienze dell'Insulto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Settembre 2012)

ora sono le 17..vediamo quale sarà la nuova novità che la fa posticipare ancora


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2012)

Che palle,ho appena acceso per controllare e.....aggiornamento di sistema


----------



## Miro (12 Settembre 2012)

Hei sonari vi sta piacendo la dem...ah no scusate


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2012)

Uscirà alle 18. ROTFL


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Uscirà alle 18. ROTFL


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Settembre 2012)

Ah ma molti di voi ancora non ci hanno giocato? Io è da ieri che ce l'ho 

Beh se uno ci giocasse solo una volta, non noterebbe le differenze che invece ci sono eccome. Un gioco ancora più ragionato del precedente devo dire, ritmi molto compassati (questo è quello che si vede sulla DEMO poi certo aumentando l'aggressitivà le cose possono cambiare di molto).

Le novità maggiori sono 2:
1) il dribbling, premendo LT e RT potete sostanzialmente muovervi sul posto, facendo dei movimenti per disorientare l'avversario. Io l'ho trovato molto utile non tanto per saltare l'uomo, ma temporeggiare ai limiti dell'area aspettando l'inserimento di qualche compagno.
2) gli stop difettosi dei compagni. Questo a mio avviso è un po' croce e delizia: delizia perchè comunque potremo finalmente strappare palla al nostro avversario più facilmente, croce perchè purtroppo ci saranno sonori bestemmioni quando un nostro difensore sbaglierà il controllo mandando in porta così l'attaccante avversario. 

Ultima nota è la tanto decantata intelligenza artificiale in attacco: sarà che giocando contro la CPU, la IA bara, ma io tutta questa abilità nei movimenti senza palla non l'ho vista. Ovviamente bisognerebbe provare il tutto contro un avversario umano.

Tuttavia a mio avviso è un altro passo avanti verso la simulazione perfetta, sembra proprio una partita di calcio vero.

Ah ovviamente il Barzagli controllato dalla CPU recupera in velocità Aguero come al solito. CPU migliorata in difesa rispetto alla scorsa edizione, segnare non è proprio facile... bisognerà ritoccare i valori delle slide per avere un gioco ad armi pari a modalità leggenda.


----------



## Tribolo88 (12 Settembre 2012)

Se usate la funzione cerca del Play station store è già disponibile


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2012)

Messa in download,anche se pesa 1.5 GB e i server sembrano intasati.Ci vorrà un po'.


----------



## bmb (12 Settembre 2012)

Anche io. Penso che dovrò aspettare minimo 4 ore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2012)

A me ci metterà 15 minuti, godo


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

Sto scaricando


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Settembre 2012)

Ma farvi un account americano no eh?
Vi conviene. Ogni store ha aggiornamenti specifici, quindi ogni settimana vi beccate demo diverse da quello europeo e PRIMA.
Io ho persino quello giapponese ... su internet trovate tutte le istruzioni del caso, è facilissimo farli!


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2012)

Provata abbastanza a fondo la demo (un partita con ogni squadra):bel gioco.
Il first touch control si sente,ma è sempre credibile e influenza notevolmente la dinamica di gioco.Bello anche il nuovo dribbling totale,che permette di temporeggiare aspettando gli inserimenti dei compagni.A proposito di inserimenti,la nuova IA offensiva per ora non mi ha colpito,aspetto di provarla ulteriormente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

Provata, beh sicuramente è migliore di FIFA 12! Mi ha messo una voglia incredibile di avere il gioco completo, non vedo l'ora arrivi il 28!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2012)

Bello, ma è TROPPO TROPPO TROPPO veloce il gioco


----------



## Degenerate X (12 Settembre 2012)

Domani lo proveró, con calma.
Peró non si capisce una fava, è troppo veloce o troppo ragionato e lento? Mettetevi d'accordo pezzenti.


----------



## Harvey (12 Settembre 2012)

Io sono rimasto un po' deluso da questa presunta nuova intelligenza artificiale, anzi portando palla con Robinho succedeva spesso e volentieri che Pato e Boateng mi ronzavano intorno portandomi altri avversari piuttosto che scattare nei varchi della difesa a 3 dei gobbi. Comunque sono prime impressioni, è da testare minuziosamente.

(P.S. zero fuorigioco in una decina di partite)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Domani lo proveró, con calma.
> Peró non si capisce una fava, è troppo veloce o troppo ragionato e lento? Mettetevi d'accordo pezzenti.


Troppo veloce, FIDATI


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Settembre 2012)

Boh io non ci riesco a giocare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Boh io non ci riesco a giocare



Perché c'hai lo store americano


----------



## DannySa (13 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bello, ma è TROPPO TROPPO TROPPO veloce il gioco



A campione? leggenda? la manovra della cpu è velocissima in questi casi se metti esperto lo noterai subito.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Perché c'hai lo store americano



No nel senso che sono troppo abituato a Pes


----------



## ReyMilan (13 Settembre 2012)

Boateng 86


----------



## Brain84 (13 Settembre 2012)

Concordo con [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] è troppo veloce..spero sia colpa della demo perchè in molti casi da fastidio..per il resto ottimi i nuovi stop che rendono più imprevedibile il gioco e anche i tiri..migliorati parecchio


----------



## Butcher (13 Settembre 2012)

Ma sono l'unico che ogni volta che tira dal limite dell'area ne escono fuori castagne imprendibili?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2012)

sonbo ancora in download da ieri sera -.-


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Boateng 86



No,è 85 
Nella demo è 86 a causa del Live Season.


----------



## bmb (13 Settembre 2012)

Per essere fatto bene, non ci sono dubbi. Dubbi ne ho sulla velocità, sui colpi di testa e su Bonucci che tiene Abate in velocità


----------



## DannySa (13 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico che ogni volta che tira dal limite dell'area ne escono fuori castagne imprendibili?



Sì perché probabilmente giochi in assistito..


----------



## Butcher (13 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì perché probabilmente giochi in assistito..


Tolto l'assistito.Ma non lo trovo per niente difficile così. Passaggi meno precisi, si...ma niente di che.


----------



## dyablo65 (13 Settembre 2012)

dai su' ...che il 28 e' vicino


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2012)

io l'ho provato adesso e mi sta piacendo molto. 

però devo dire che la versione più aggiornata che ho è fifa 11.

non ho capito perchè molte volte i giocatori sembrano lentissimi e anche se schiacci il tasto laterale dello scatto vanno a 3 all'ora. 
cmq ho vinto 2-1 in rimonta contro i gobbi su modalità esperto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2012)

Aspetterò pazientemente l'uscita ufficiale  dopodiché


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2012)

no raga a me è piaciuto tantissimoooo  ... lo trovo molto piu reale... il controllo sbagliato sia tuo che dell avversario è fichissimo e poi il passaggio di prima...   ... ho fatto 2 filtranti con il boa per pato ( che si è rotto alla terza partita ) ...da


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2012)

ma ci saranno ancora caressa e bergomi ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma ci saranno ancora caressa e bergomi ?



Ti giuro che se c'è ancora la frase di monociglio che si lamenta del fatto che non è stato messo tra le glorie scrivo alla EA..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2012)

Fate qualche screen dei valori generali dei giocatori, Milan, Juve, City...


----------



## DannySa (13 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Tolto l'assistito.Ma non lo trovo per niente difficile così. Passaggi meno precisi, si...ma niente di che.



I passaggi sono gestiti meglio ma non più precisi, i tiri poi non sono per niente facili devo dire ma come nel 12 eh, forse un pelo meno.


----------



## Butcher (13 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> I passaggi sono gestiti meglio ma non più precisi, i tiri poi non sono per niente facili devo dire ma come nel 12 eh, forse un pelo meno.



Generalmente non sto trovando grosse difficoltà, tenendo anche presente che io il 12 non l'ho proprio comprato! Per questo l'unica cosa che mi sta dando fastidio è la difesa tattica.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Settembre 2012)

scaricato ieri.. se volevano fare i tempi ancora piu corti..


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2012)

Si assurdo.. troppo poco il tempo nella demo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Settembre 2012)

A me non sembra così veloce il gioco... anzi. Sarà che ero abituato con l'11. Per me è ben bilanciato, è più facile togliere palla all'avversario e quella sorta di muro invisibile tra il difensore e il portatore di palla sembra essere stato parzialmente abbattuto.

Sono più dubbioso sul nuovo dribbling e sull'abuso che se ne potrà fare online...


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me non sembra così veloce il gioco... anzi. Sarà che ero abituato con l'11. Per me è ben bilanciato, è più facile togliere palla all'avversario e quella sorta di muro invisibile tra il difensore e il portatore di palla sembra essere stato parzialmente abbattuto.
> 
> Sono più dubbioso sul nuovo dribbling e sull'abuso che se ne potrà fare online...


quello mi ha lasciato un pò perplesso in effetti


----------



## bmb (13 Settembre 2012)

Ciò che odio di questo gioco (e da anni) sono le punizioni avversarie. Ti segnano SEMPRE. Addirittura ho preso 2 gol identici da Arteta (non Maradona, quindi) in 2 minuti. Non riesco proprio a sopportarlo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> quello mi ha lasciato un pò perplesso in effetti



In che senso il nuovo dribbling ?


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2012)

il dribbling è molto diverso!!c'è un controllo del giocatore molto maggiore....e ho paura che online questo controllo venga fuori eccessivamente...nel senso che uno parte dalla difesa e salta tutti!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2012)

a me nelle 4 partite che ho fatto mi sembrava molto simile... a parte una volta con binho che mi sono fermato e ne ho fatti fuori 2... beh sicuramente spettacolare


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2012)

e un altro appunto è la velocità che mi è sembrata un tantino esagerata..ma magari nella versione definitiva è diverso!!

e spero che modificano il volto di qualche giocatore...el shaarawy è fatto da cani e boateng pelato non mi piace!!e metteteglieli sti capelli


----------



## DannySa (13 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> il dribbling è molto diverso!!c'è un controllo del giocatore molto maggiore....e ho paura che online questo controllo venga fuori eccessivamente...nel senso che uno parte dalla difesa e salta tutti!!



Sì perché hai il pieno controllo del giocatore e i movimenti sono abbastanza repentini palla al piede, quello che vuoi fare viene subito eseguito non c'è una lentezza nel comando come nel 12 o nell'11, quindi sarà più facile superare un avversario nell'1 vs 1 anche se ho notato che quando sei marcato da 2 giocatori ne risenti parecchio; per me non è proprio un problema anzi è realistico, non sono un fan del dribbling fatto solo di trick se devo fare un'azione in solitaria parto e dribblo cercando di evitare i contrasti.
La velocità sembra ultra speed a volte ma l'ho notato maggiormente giocando a campione o leggenda, ad esperto è molto più intercettabile l'azione avversaria mentre con una difficoltà maggiore la cpu sbaglia a volte ma per il resto non ti fa vedere palla soprattutto quando ha la possibilità di segnare sullo 0-0, magari il gioco è più veloce perché è una demo e dura solo 3 minuti, nella versione finale spero sia una via di mezzo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A campione? leggenda? la manovra della cpu è velocissima in questi casi se metti esperto lo noterai subito.



Leggenda

Ma io parlo proprio di movimenti dei giocatori, dovrebbero diminuirne la velocità almeno del 70% per essere realistici. Un conto è lo scatto, un conto l'insieme di movimenti che si fanno per giocare


----------



## Aphex (13 Settembre 2012)

Provate a settare la velocità di gioco su "Lenta".
Io mi sto trovando bene così, smanettando un po' con le slide si ottengono ottimi risultati


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti giuro che se c'è ancora la frase di monociglio che si lamenta del fatto che non è stato messo tra le glorie scrivo alla EA..



Class action


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Settembre 2012)

Il dribbling cui mi riferisco è quello che si fa premendo su XBOX LT+RT. Su PS3 credo siano L2+R2. Se lo si usa per temporeggiare è un conto, ma spero che si eviti l'abuso di questo tasto online. 
Ma se è come penso io basta prendere un qualunque giocatore con velocità e accelerazione superiori a 85 e controllo di palla superiore a 80 per creare scompiglio nella difesa avversaria.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

Installata ieri la demo sul pc, a me piace un sacco


----------



## Liuke (13 Settembre 2012)

Le mie prime impressioni sono:
1)il gioco è decisamente più rapido e fluido
2)i portieri sono imbarazzanti
3)hanno rimosso il fuorigioco
4)i gobbi ladrano anche qui
5) aguero è un alieno

tutto sommato viene fuori un bel gioco che non vedo l'ora di comprare 

ah rispondendo a quelli che dicono che è stato inserito il dribbling stretto (L2+R2/RT+LT)...questo dribbling era gia presente sia in fifa 12 che in fifa 11 .-.

ora vi pongo anche una domanda: quale è la squadra, ovviamente non presente nella demo, che siete più ansiosi di provare?
io personalmente voglio vedere come hanno fatto lo shalke, squadra che utilizzo moltissimo in fifa 12.


----------



## Sindaco (13 Settembre 2012)

Prime due partite contro i gobbi: 3 rigori contro, tutti inventati. Decisamente realistico


----------



## Stex (13 Settembre 2012)

Una partita a luna di notte.. Solo x provare non posso dire altro.


----------



## Butcher (13 Settembre 2012)

In Napoli ha rinnovato la licenza!


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2012)

Liuke ha scritto:


> ah rispondendo a quelli che dicono che è stato inserito il dribbling stretto (L2+R2/RT+LT)...questo dribbling era gia presente sia in fifa 12 che in fifa 11 .-.



No,in FIFA 12 c'era il cosiddetto skill dribbling o precision dribbling,che permetteva appunto un dribbling più preciso e che soprattutto di dava una specie di super accelerazione in uscita dal dribbling.Quello nuovo invece è il complete dribbling,che ti permette ancora un dribbling più preciso,ma che fondamentalmente ti permette di muoverti mantenendoti rivolto verso la porta.Sono molto diversi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> In Napoli ha rinnovato la licenza!



Eh ho sentito che c'è anche il campionato arabo quest'anno


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

Ma a voi capita qualche fuorigioco?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Butcher ha scritto:


> In Napoli ha rinnovato la licenza!


Fonte?


----------



## Butcher (13 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma a voi capita qualche fuorigioco?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




Si a me un paio sono capitati.

Ecco la news: http://www.napolisoccer.net/61240/f...ova-laccordo-per-la-gioia-degli-appassionati/
L'ha scritto il figlio di DeLa su twitter.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Eh ho sentito che c'è anche il campionato arabo quest'anno



Non vedo l'ora di giocarci


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

Ma è vero che ci sarà la Referee mode?


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2012)

della modalità arbitro mi interessa meno di 0....

pensate che alcune cose nel gameplay possano ancora essere modificate prima dell'uscita?


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Settembre 2012)

Voglio la Web-App di UT dai ca zzoooo


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> No,in FIFA 12 c'era il cosiddetto skill dribbling o precision dribbling,che permetteva appunto un dribbling più preciso e che soprattutto di dava una specie di super accelerazione in uscita dal dribbling.Quello nuovo invece è il complete dribbling,che ti permette ancora un dribbling più preciso,ma che fondamentalmente ti permette di muoverti mantenendoti rivolto verso la porta.Sono molto diversi



esatto


----------



## ReyMilan (14 Settembre 2012)

Belle le novità sull'allenamento


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Settembre 2012)

Appena ordinato per 55€, onesto


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2012)

Ci sarà l'esultanza alla Balotelli 
Nella demo è bloccata,ma se premete pausa e cercate le esultanza la trovate,si chiama "Why always me?"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Settembre 2012)

Con il kinect sarà possibile attivare le tattiche semplicemente vocalmente... per me che uso il fuorigioco è ottimo, dovevo fare il contorsionista per usarlo. Così è molto più facile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2012)

vicino casa mia se gli do due giochi a scelta mia me lo vende a 19 euro


----------



## Barragan (14 Settembre 2012)

Anche quest'anno meglio di PES.


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Ho fatto diverse partite a leggenda e ho vinto 2 volte.. una 2-0 e l'altra 1-0, pazzesco come negli ultimi minuti la cpu continui ad attaccare e a non farti vedere palla dentro la tua area, ovviamente con tutti i rimpalli favorevoli del caso, sembra stiano morendo per quanto cerchino a tutti i costi un golletto finale.
Ho messo titolare Cristante che ha un valore di 59 perché non sopporto Ambrosini nemmeno a Fifa


----------



## Harvey (15 Settembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con il kinect sarà possibile attivare le tattiche semplicemente vocalmente... per me che uso il fuorigioco è ottimo, dovevo fare il contorsionista per usarlo. Così è molto più facile.



Spettacolo


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Ci saranno i KIT CLASSICI quest'anno?


----------



## Butcher (15 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Ci saranno i KIT CLASSICI quest'anno?



Ho visto un video in cui il PSG ce l'aveva


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Ci saranno i KIT CLASSICI quest'anno?



Si,ma devi sbloccarli (non so ancora come  ).


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Settembre 2012)

cosa sarebbero sti kit classici?


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cosa sarebbero sti kit classici?


Sono le divise "vecchie",ma non so se ci sono per tutte le squadre o solo per quelle più importanti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sono le divise "vecchie",ma non so se ci sono per tutte le squadre o solo per quelle più importanti.



ma solo una divisa o più divise?


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma solo una divisa o più divise?



Ci sono le solite "casa","trasferta" e in più ce n'è una "classica".


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

EA ha rivelato un video di FIFA 13 in cui vengono mostrati i comandi vocali disponibili per i possessori di Kinect.
Attraverso i comandi vocali si potranno chiamare le tattiche, effettuare le sostituzioni e si potrà cambiare formazione senza mettere in pausa il gioco.
Nella modalità "Be a Pro" si potrà chiamare un passaggio o si potranno chiedere a gran voce gli scatti dei compagni.


----------



## ReyMilan (16 Settembre 2012)

Bello


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> EA ha rivelato un video di FIFA 13 in cui vengono mostrati i comandi vocali disponibili per i possessori di Kinect.
> Attraverso i comandi vocali si potranno chiamare le tattiche, effettuare le sostituzioni e si potrà cambiare formazione senza mettere in pausa il gioco.
> Nella modalità "Be a Pro" si potrà chiamare un passaggio o si potranno chiedere a gran voce gli scatti dei compagni.


Questa a prima vista sembrerebbe una cosa da poco, in realtà chi usa le tattiche sa quanto sia importante avere disporre di comandi vocali... una cosa veramente ottima. 

Il 12 era già fantastico, il 13 si preannuncia ancora meglio. Speriamo tolgano efficacia ai cross, io non crosso praticamente mai e francamente mi sono stancato di incontrare utenti che non fanno altro che andare sul fondo per buttare la palla in mezzo. Poi non lo fanno solo quelli di divisione alta, ma anche quelli di prima/seconda divisione. Alcuni lo fanno talmente in modo meccanico che buttano la palla in mezzo anche se a centro area non c'è nessuno pronto a colpire di testa.


----------



## juventino (16 Settembre 2012)

Ho provato anch'io la demo. Rispetto a FIFA 12 è migliorato grazie al fatto che a causa del First Touch Control non tutti i calciatori possono esser fenomeni. Inoltre segnare da fuori area ho notato che è più difficile (ottima cosa visto che a FIFA 12 per me era diventato troppo semplice). L'unica cosa che non mi è piaciuta è l'aumento della velocità di gioco, secondo me eccessivo.


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Provato. Devo essere sincero, non mi è sembrato così veloce come dite voi. 
Per il resto gran gioco. E mi sembra che abbiano ulteriormente migliorato l'Impact Engine...


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2012)

Ho deciso che lo prenderò.


----------



## Brain84 (16 Settembre 2012)

Prenotato oggi da Euronics


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2012)

Comunque i pacchetti gratis di UT li hanno solo da GS,ma mi rifiuto di dargli 70 sacchi. [MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION] costa 49 da Euronics?


----------



## Brain84 (16 Settembre 2012)

@ Z A Z A' 49.90 per l'esattezza  non so se Euronics diano pacchi, pacchetti..sinceramente in questo periodo ho avuto problemi seri a cui pensare e nel momento in cui ho avuto uno spiraglio per pensare di prenotare fifa, mi sono ritrovato senza offerte (apparte che quest'anno ho comprato la bellezza di ZERO giochi)


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2012)

Ok,se ne trovo uno vicino,vada per Euronics


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION], perchè scomodarsi con GS quando i pacchetti te li danno a iosa gratis non appena apre la Web App?


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION], perchè scomodarsi con GS quando i pacchetti te li danno a iosa gratis non appena apre la Web App?



Cioè?La Web App esce martedì,ti danno pacchi gratis?


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Settembre 2012)

L'anno scorso se eri già iscritto alla Web App ti regalavano mi pare un pack oro ( o due) al primo accesso.

Io per non saper ne leggere ne scrivere mi sono fatto una decina di account  (tutti entro il tempo stabilito)


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso se eri già iscritto alla Web App ti regalavano mi pare un pack oro ( o due) al primo accesso.
> 
> Io per non saper ne leggere ne scrivere mi sono fatto una decina di account  (tutti entro il tempo stabilito)



Ma usavi gli indirizzi e-mail farlocchi che scadono dopo un po' o hai dovuto farti dieci account veri?


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Settembre 2012)

10 account veri. Entrando con Fifa sulla ps3 e così via. E' stata una palla, ma in un'ora fai tutto. E se hai cu*o , quell'ora te la ritrovi stipendiata...IYKWIM


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> 10 account veri. Entrando con Fifa sulla ps3 e così via. E' stata una palla, ma in un'ora fai tutto. E se hai cu*o , quell'ora te la ritrovi stipendiata...IYKWIM


Perfetto


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Settembre 2012)

L'unica cosa è che (credo valga anche quest'anno) devi creare tutto entro una data. Che scade tipo a Luglio se non sbaglio


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa è che (credo valga anche quest'anno) devi creare tutto entro una data. Che scade tipo a Luglio se non sbaglio



Luglio 2013,spero.


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Settembre 2012)

Per Fut14 presumo di si, per questo direi Luglio 2012...


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2012)

ho provato il demo...mi ha sorpreso


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Settembre 2012)

Domani primi spacchettamenti.


----------



## DannySa (17 Settembre 2012)

Io già sogno un attacco così nell'UT

Insigne
Longo Immobile

l'anno scorso avevo Valoti, Lamela Borini


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2012)

quando esce ???


----------



## Harvey (17 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> quando esce ???



Il 28


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io già sogno un attacco così nell'UT
> 
> Insigne
> Longo Immobile
> ...



Brutte notizie,Insigne e Immobile non saranno silver


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Settembre 2012)

Io punto alla bronzo veloce. Vediamo se frutta come l'anno scorso, altrimenti si ripiega sulla solita Sud Korea bronzo


----------



## DannySa (17 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Brutte notizie,Insigne e Immobile non saranno silver



Lo so lo so, l'anno scorso avevo una squadrina di giovani italiani + Lamela e giocavo full manual nell'UT contro gente che usava sempre i soliti oro buggati tipo Sturridge e quant'altro, ovviamente in assistito.
Quest'anno per i manualisti la situazione è migliorata nel senso che i passaggi sono sempre manuali ma ho notato che i giocatori vanno sulla palla, c'è più chiarezza e quindi "precisione", mi divertirò un botto.

Comunque punterei ad una formazione del genere

4-1-2-1-2

*Perin 67
De Sciglio 70 Ogbonna 79 Caldirola 70 Santon 75
Florenzi 72 Verratti 74 Viviani 69
Insigne 75
Immobile 76 Longo 70*

Me la gioco con squadre che non hanno più di 81-82 di media in assistito, contro i manualisti invece ma la gioco con tutti pure con i vari Messi e Ronaldo IF; peccato non sia una squadra interamente argento ma al posto di Ogbonna, Santon e il duo Insigne-Immobile non c'è altro di interessante, i vari Destro, El Shaarawy sono tutti oro e il secondo sarà impossibile da avere visto che è ancora più forte dell'anno scorso e probabilmente buggato/sproporzionatamente costoso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Lo so lo so, l'anno scorso avevo una squadrina di giovani italiani + Lamela e giocavo full manual nell'UT contro gente che usava sempre i soliti oro buggati tipo Sturridge e quant'altro, ovviamente in assistito.
> Quest'anno per i manualisti la situazione è migliorata nel senso che i passaggi sono sempre manuali ma ho notato che i giocatori vanno sulla palla, c'è più chiarezza e quindi "precisione", mi divertirò un botto.
> 
> Comunque punterei ad una formazione del genere
> ...



bella proprio la formazione tutta under 21


----------



## Brain84 (17 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Il 28



Credo che verrà rotto il D1 anche perchè hanno anticipato l'uscita di PES


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Lo so lo so, l'anno scorso avevo una squadrina di giovani italiani + Lamela e giocavo full manual nell'UT contro gente che usava sempre i soliti oro buggati tipo Sturridge e quant'altro, ovviamente in assistito.
> Quest'anno per i manualisti la situazione è migliorata nel senso che i passaggi sono sempre manuali ma ho notato che i giocatori vanno sulla palla, c'è più chiarezza e quindi "precisione", mi divertirò un botto.
> 
> Comunque punterei ad una formazione del genere
> ...



Occhio ai prezzi per Ogbonna e Verratti.Il primo è finalmente in Serie A e ha tipo 80 di velocità,ergo la prima settimana costerà tipo 30/40k,il secondo sarà un must per le squadre silver di Ligue 1.
Io invece non so ancora cosa farò.Cercherò di cavare fuori qualcosa dalla Web App,prima che esca il gioco,e poi vedrò.


----------



## DannySa (17 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Occhio ai prezzi per Ogbonna e Verratti.Il primo è finalmente in Serie A e ha tipo 80 di velocità,ergo la prima settimana costerà tipo 30/40k,il secondo sarà un must per le squadre silver di Ligue 1.
> Io invece non so ancora cosa farò.Cercherò di cavare fuori qualcosa dalla Web App,prima che esca il gioco,e poi vedrò.



Ogbonna bisognerebbe trovarlo a prezzi bassi all'inizio proprio, credo che sarà molto usato per chi si farà la Serie A, stessa cosa Verratti che secondo me verrà venduto per non meno di 15000.
Ho visto che Insigne ha 91 di velocità, un altro che secondo me sarà il nuovo El Shaarawy e costerà un casino; Immobile pure con meno di 10000 non viene via e Longo se ci sarà la versione IF sarà una figata...


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ogbonna bisognerebbe trovarlo a prezzi bassi all'inizio proprio, credo che sarà molto usato per chi si farà la Serie A, stessa cosa Verratti che secondo me verrà venduto per non meno di 15000.


Infatti ho comprato 1000 gettoni offerta (ROTFL) su UT12 apposta per spulciare per bene il mercato con la Web App,speriamo di avere fortuna.



DannySa ha scritto:


> Ho visto che Insigne ha 91 di velocità, un altro che secondo me sarà il nuovo El Shaarawy e costerà un casino; Immobile pure con meno di 10000 non viene via e Longo se ci sarà la versione IF sarà una figata...


Insigne però è gold ed è "solo" 4* abilità,mentre Elsha nella demo è 5*.Inoltre secondo Chuzzz non sarà nemmeno un'ala,ma un attaccante centrale (se fosse stato ala sinistra sarebbe stato l'unico forte in Serie A,senza più Elia e Lavezzi).


----------



## DannySa (17 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Infatti ho comprato 1000 gettoni offerta (ROTFL) su UT12 apposta per spulciare per bene il mercato con la Web App,speriamo di avere fortuna.
> 
> 
> Insigne però è gold ed è "solo" 4* abilità,mentre Elsha nella demo è 5*.Inoltre secondo Chuzzz non sarà nemmeno un'ala,ma un attaccante centrale (se fosse stato ala sinistra sarebbe stato l'unico forte in Serie A,senza più Elia e Lavezzi).



Su Chuzzz El Sha ha 4 stelle abilità ed è raro, stessa cosa Insigne, tutti e due CF cioè punte centrali? com'è possibile?
Mi sa che Insigne costerà un botto di più quando impareranno a conoscerlo, all'inizio credo verrà venduto solo per il 91 di velocità che ha (che fa gola)


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Su Chuzzz El Sha ha 4 stelle abilità ed è raro, stessa cosa Insigne, tutti e due CF cioè punte centrali? com'è possibile?



Sicuramente la demo e la versione da cui Chuzzz ha preso i dati sono build diverse,il problema è che non si sa quale delle due è più vicina a quella definitiva.
Comunque sì,CF sarebbe AT in italiano.


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Settembre 2012)

non e' che anticipano anche l'uscita di FIFA 13?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Lo so lo so, l'anno scorso avevo una squadrina di giovani italiani + Lamela e giocavo full manual nell'UT contro gente che usava sempre i soliti oro buggati tipo Sturridge e quant'altro, ovviamente in assistito.
> Quest'anno per i manualisti la situazione è migliorata nel senso che i passaggi sono sempre manuali ma ho notato che i giocatori vanno sulla palla, c'è più chiarezza e quindi "precisione", mi divertirò un botto.
> 
> Comunque punterei ad una formazione del genere
> ...


Questi cresceranno esponenzialmente anche nella carriera ?


----------



## Degenerate X (18 Settembre 2012)

Manutenzione, ci siamo


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questi cresceranno esponenzialmente anche nella carriera ?



Non saprei, però c'è la modalità di cui non ricordo il nome che settimana dopo settimana aumenta o abbassa i valori a seconda di come hanno giocato nella partita appena svolta.
Per quanto riguarda l'Ut potranno esserci gli in form e quindi aumenterà il valore, ad esempio Longo dopo 2 gol in 2 partite credo che lo sarebbe stato quasi sicuramente tra gli argento, peccato..

Ps: ah si chiama Match day e lo puoi attivare/disattivare a tuo piacimento, per chi userà il Milan sarà meglio non averlo mai attivato


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Boooo lo preferisco più la demo al pc che alla ps3


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Settembre 2012)

dai...manca poco!


----------



## Butcher (18 Settembre 2012)

Secondo voi quanto tempo prima lo avranno in magazzino i negozi?


----------



## Degenerate X (19 Settembre 2012)

Ah beh, che regali


----------



## Degenerate X (19 Settembre 2012)

Pacchetti bronzo mini a sfare


----------



## Harvey (19 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ah beh, che regali



Cioè?


----------



## Degenerate X (19 Settembre 2012)

Dopo 9 spacchettate il max che ho trovato è stato 2500 crediti, 250 crediti e un pacchettino da 4 carte oro.

Però poi nell'account principale mi sono ritrovato 3 pacchetti con solo giocatori, sia oro che argento che bronzo.
Tra cui Lloris 86


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

LW, ST, RW e CF a cosa corrispondono ?


----------



## Miro (19 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> LW, ST, RW e CF a cosa corrispondono ?



Left Wing, Right Wing e Central Forward.

E tu saresti socio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

Non sono ferrato in materia


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Verratti sarà un must a Fifa 13


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2012)

ROTFL,i migliori che ho trovato:Mexes,Gundogan,De Sanctis


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

A me il sito è lentissimo, non si apre

Mamma che sfiga, ho trovato Pato nel primo pacchetto (lo sostituisco sempre con EL Shaarawy) e nel secondo la combo Emanuela Muntari


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A me il sito è lentissimo, non si apre
> 
> Mamma che sfiga, ho trovato Pato nel primo pacchetto (lo sostituisco sempre con EL Shaarawy) e nel secondo la combo Emanuela Muntari



Ma cosa che sfiga?Serie A,4* abilità,89 velocità!Lo venderai ad almeno 10000.
Ah,hanno eliminato i gettoni offerta...dopo che ho speso 50000 crediti l'altro ieri per comprarne 1000


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma cosa che sfiga?Serie A,4* abilità,89 velocità!Lo venderai ad almeno 10000.
> Ah,hanno eliminato i gettoni offerta...dopo che ho speso 50000 crediti l'altro ieri per comprarne 1000



Il mio odio per Pato si trascina anche in Fifa, comunque avendo intenzione di fare una squadrina con molti giovani italiani se vedo che i prezzi sono accessibili e me ne posso prendere 4-5 già adesso (di quelli che ho in mente) lo vendo, altra cosa il modulo che ha è quello che uso.. uhmm, adesso è in manutenzione che rottura di palle, volevo vedere un po' in giro i prezzi e i valori dei giocatori.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> uhmm, adesso è in manutenzione che rottura di palle, volevo vedere un po' in giro i prezzi e i valori dei giocatori.



Pare che ci fosse un glitch per avere crediti infiniti.Ovviamente ne vengo a conoscenza solo ora


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Settembre 2012)

ma anche quest'anno non ci sono:dinamo kiev,fenerbache,besiktas e shakhtar?

qualcuno mi spiega un pò come funziona ultimate team?non l'ho mai usato,ma da come ne parlate è una bella cosa e mi piacerebbe iniziare a giocarci con fifa 13


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pare che ci fosse un glitch per avere crediti infiniti.Ovviamente ne vengo a conoscenza solo ora



Ma sulla web app? è possibile? sarebbe fighissimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma sulla web app? è possibile? sarebbe fighissimo



Sisi,ho letto un commento su YT che lo diceva,ma ormai è troppo tardi per comprarsi 20 Messi


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sisi,ho letto un commento su YT che lo diceva,ma ormai è troppo tardi per comprarsi 20 Messi



Che poi io faccio straca*are nella compravendita, per me sarebbe qualcosa di epico, invece mi toccherà sfracellarmi le palle per mettere su anche solo 60000 crediti.


----------



## Degenerate X (19 Settembre 2012)

Ottimo grazie mille, mi scadevano mille mila giocatori oro a quest'ora e nessuno è dentro per fare offerte. 

Comunque io dubito avrò molta voglia di fare compravendite, credo ci butterò 10 euro, prenderò qualche credito per fare la squadra bronzo e poi gioco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> LW, ST, RW e CF a cosa corrispondono ?


Corrispondono rispettivamente ad AS, ATT, AD e AT: ala sinistra, attaccante, ala destra, seconda punta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> ROTFL,i migliori che ho trovato:Mexes,Gundogan,De Sanctis


Gundogan non è male... in fifa 12 aveva 4 stelle abilità, nel 13 non so.


----------



## Liuke (20 Settembre 2012)

potrei sapere da dove sbustate??


----------



## Aphex (20 Settembre 2012)

I più forti che ho trovato sono Costa e Anderson 

In attacco però c'ho Bobby Zamora 
Scudetto a novembre [Cit.]


----------



## Barragan (20 Settembre 2012)

In che negozi si trova al minor prezzo? (Milano).


----------



## ReyMilan (20 Settembre 2012)

Non poteva uscire oggi al posto di PES xD


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2012)

Della squadra che mi sono prefissato di fare ho già beccato Immobile


----------



## Brain84 (20 Settembre 2012)

- - - Aggiornato - - -

qui giocano la build finale in streaming....ora è offlline ma credo che tornerà online http://it.twitch.tv/multiplay


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


>



C'è l'esultanza ai se eu te pego


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Quando esce ??


----------



## Brain84 (21 Settembre 2012)

esce il 28 ma molto probabilmente già si troverà nei negozi a partire dal 26


----------



## cris (21 Settembre 2012)

uhm, domani ci gioco e vi dico


----------



## Harvey (21 Settembre 2012)

Prenotandolo su Amazon te lo spediscono il giorno dell'uscita?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Prenotandolo su Amazon te lo spediscono il giorno dell'uscita?


Generalmente si


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Settembre 2012)

Mio padre ha detto che i primi Fifa gli dovrebbero arrivare Martedi o Mercoledì...


----------



## Harvey (21 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Generalmente si



Ok allora procedo con l'ordine


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Settembre 2012)

Intanto sulla Web App io sono a 9mila e qualche credito con ancora una ventina di giocatori da vendere tra ori argenti e bronzi, più Lloris ancora da vendere


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Intanto sulla Web App io sono a 9mila e qualche credito con ancora una ventina di giocatori da vendere tra ori argenti e bronzi, più Lloris ancora da vendere



Io non riesco nemmeno ad usarla perchè mi dice continuamente che è in manutenzione


----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io non riesco nemmeno ad usarla perchè mi dice continuamente che è in manutenzione



Sì è in manutenzione, ho notato che ieri la versione inglese andava senza problemi mentre se cercavo di metterla in italiano mi diceva che era in manutenzione, ora non va neanche quella inglese, che palle avevo comprato Varane del Real col modulo che uso e non sono riuscito a vedere se qualcuno ha offerto di più (non credo), per me sarà un mostro nell'UT quello lì per la squadra media che ho intenzione di fare.
Col 4-1-2-1-2 ho già 3 giocatori fissi che userò, Pato, Immobile e Varane


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (21 Settembre 2012)

verratti come lo vedete? secondo me non deve essere male!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Settembre 2012)

ripropongo la mia domanda,qualcuno sa se ci sono:dinamo kiev,shakhtar,fenerbache e besiktas?
Poi qualcuno mi spiega cosa è ultimate team? Non l'ho mai usato ma vorrei iniziare ad usarlo con fifa 13


----------



## Aphex (21 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Intanto sulla Web App io sono a 9mila e qualche credito con ancora una ventina di giocatori da vendere tra ori argenti e bronzi, più Lloris ancora da vendere



Ma tu riesci a piazzare quelli di bronzo ? Io a malapena riesco a vendere i giocatori d'argento a 150


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ripropongo la mia domanda,qualcuno sa se ci sono:dinamo kiev,shakhtar,fenerbache e besiktas?
> Poi qualcuno mi spiega cosa è ultimate team? Non l'ho mai usato ma vorrei iniziare ad usarlo con fifa 13



Le squadre che hai elencato non ci sono,se vuoi c'è il Galatasaray come squadra turca 
Comunque UT è praticamente un gioco di carte collezionabili (giocatori,allenatori,consumabili,ecc) in cui puoi acquistare pacchetti contenenti le varie carte oppure comprare/vendere singole carte sul mercatvviamente dovrai formare una squadra con i giocatori in tuo possesso,facendo attenzione a fattori come ruolo,modulo preferito,nazionalità,campionato in cui gioca perchè inserire in squadra giocatori "a proprio agio" aumenterà la loro incisività in campo (la cosiddetta Intesa,Chemistry se giochi in inglese).Ogni giocatore può avere da 0 a 9 di Intesa,quindi l'Intesa totale della squadra sarà tra 0 e 99.Tieni a mente che l'Intesa è fondamentale,quindi ti consiglio di progettare la tua squadra in modo che abbia almeno 90.Inoltre le meccaniche di gioco sono leggermente più "arcade" rispetto alle normali modalità online (i tiri da lontano sono un po' più semplici,il gioco è un po' più rapido e spettacolare).Se vuoi un mio parere ti dico che il 90% del tempo che ho passato su FIFA 12 era su UT,quindi ti consiglio di provarlo.


----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> verratti come lo vedete? secondo me non deve essere male!



Benissimo, infatti è uno che ho intenzione di piazzare fisso a centrocampo, sembra talmente raro che io non l'ho ancora visto in vendita in questi giorni, ero curioso di vedere il suo valore mi sa che è rimasto 74 ma è un po' pochino se vediamo com'è cresciuto.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ripropongo la mia domanda,qualcuno sa se ci sono:dinamo kiev,shakhtar,fenerbache e besiktas?
> Poi qualcuno mi spiega cosa è ultimate team? Non l'ho mai usato ma vorrei iniziare ad usarlo con fifa 13



In pratica gestisci la tua squadra come ti pare a te, all'inizio hai un pacchetto di bronzo che apri e hai una squadra scarsissima, scegli il tuo modulo, il tuo allenatore e c'è pure l'intesa di squadra che più è alta più giocherai meglio in teoria, si basa sul modulo, nazionalità e ovviamente se metti i giocatori nei ruoli che possono fare.
Poi puoi pure comprare i giocatori, usando i crediti che guadagni durante le partite, all'inizio non è facile ma pian piano riuscirai a migliorare la squadra, se poi sei bravo a comprare a poco e a vendere per qualcosa in più ti fai tanti crediti; puoi fare partite online ed offline (contro la cpu) e guadagni lo stesso crediti, spiegato alla bene meglio funziona all'incirca così.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (21 Settembre 2012)

io ne ho visti 3 o 4 di verratti, tutti sui 20k... i valori sembrano buoni ma non eccelsi, secondo me 10-12k li vale ma non di più, poi vediamo se in game è overpowered o no!


----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> io ne ho visti 3 o 4 di verratti, tutti sui 20k... i valori sembrano buoni ma non eccelsi, secondo me 10-12k li vale ma non di più, poi vediamo se in game è overpowered o no!



Se è 74 e quindi argento è overpowered sicuro e costerà un botto.
Adesso comunque l'UT è tornato a funzionare, almeno la versione inglese.


----------



## Harvey (21 Settembre 2012)

ROTFL


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Le squadre che hai elencato non ci sono,se vuoi c'è il Galatasaray come squadra turca
> Comunque UT è praticamente un gioco di carte collezionabili (giocatori,allenatori,consumabili,ecc) in cui puoi acquistare pacchetti contenenti le varie carte oppure comprare/vendere singole carte sul mercatvviamente dovrai formare una squadra con i giocatori in tuo possesso,facendo attenzione a fattori come ruolo,modulo preferito,nazionalità,campionato in cui gioca perchè inserire in squadra giocatori "a proprio agio" aumenterà la loro incisività in campo (la cosiddetta Intesa,Chemistry se giochi in inglese).Ogni giocatore può avere da 0 a 9 di Intesa,quindi l'Intesa totale della squadra sarà tra 0 e 99.Tieni a mente che l'Intesa è fondamentale,quindi ti consiglio di progettare la tua squadra in modo che abbia almeno 90.Inoltre le meccaniche di gioco sono leggermente più "arcade" rispetto alle normali modalità online (i tiri da lontano sono un po' più semplici,il gioco è un po' più rapido e spettacolare).Se vuoi un mio parere ti dico che il 90% del tempo che ho passato su FIFA 12 era su UT,quindi ti consiglio di provarlo.



il galatasaray che è la squadra più scrausa di tutte  la dinamo la volevo per comprare yarmolenko in qualche carriera,e poi è una buona squadra,idem per il fanerbache e per tutti i talenti dello shakhtar.

mi sa che quest'anno abbandono le stagioni testa a testa(quante bestemmie l'anno scorso) per UT,non vedo l'ora di giocarci  ancora una settimana di agonia


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (21 Settembre 2012)

ma solo a me quando cerco qualche giocatore mi da errore e mi dice di riavviare l'app?
che due maroni!


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> ROTFL



Troppo LOL


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Settembre 2012)

Sto vendendo Lloris a 13mila


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Sto vendendo Lloris a 13mila


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Settembre 2012)

Per i pochi che non lo sanno comunque qui va : http://www.ea.com/soccer/fifa-ultimate-team


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Si conoscono già i valori generali delle squadre ? Difesa, centrocampo, attacco ?


----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2012)

Ho comprato lui 







Non ho speso niente, anzi mi sa che ho fatto il colpaccio perché guardando le statistiche è fortino per essere un 70.
Ho comprato Varane del Real col modulo che uso (doppio yeah), ora mi manca Ogbonna .
Destro preso a poco ed è un 78 e Immobile lo avevo già che è 76, stavo provando a vendere Pato per 10.000 ma non se lo piglia nessuno, è già fuori squadra


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (22 Settembre 2012)

quanto per lopez?
io ancora non mi sono mosso sul mercato, dici che è meglio agire ora o quando si ha da parte un buon gruzzoletto?
nn so nemmeno che formazione fare... pensavo inglese per i bronzi, ita per silver e oro non penso di farla subito...
che moduli consigliate? (sono stufo del 4-4-2 e 4-2-3-1)


----------



## Degenerate X (22 Settembre 2012)

88esimo nella classifica dei Trading, 
29.295 crediti in saccoccia


----------



## Harvey (22 Settembre 2012)

Ma chi non ha giocato l'UT col 12 e vorrebbe iniziare col 13 non può accedere a questa web app?


----------



## DannySa (22 Settembre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> quanto per lopez?
> io ancora non mi sono mosso sul mercato, dici che è meglio agire ora o quando si ha da parte un buon gruzzoletto?
> nn so nemmeno che formazione fare... pensavo inglese per i bronzi, ita per silver e oro non penso di farla subito...
> che moduli consigliate? (sono stufo del 4-4-2 e 4-2-3-1)




Per Lopez ho speso 550 crediti, credo che più avanti tra le formazioni silver di serie A sarà tra quelli più costosi.
Comunque per quella di bronzo falla inglese o koreana (pure quella araba sembra intrigante lol), per i silver invece assolutamente ita come l'avevo fatta io l'anno scorso mentre per quella oro come sto facendo io (misto argento) cerco di non prendere giocatori oltre il 78, quelli da 76 tipo El Shaarawy, Immobile massimo con l'unica eccezione Ogbonna.



Harvey ha scritto:


> Ma chi non ha giocato l'UT col 12 e vorrebbe iniziare col 13 non può accedere a questa web app?



No dovrai aspettare di prendere Fifa 13


----------



## DannySa (22 Settembre 2012)

Ps: ho venduto Pato per 8300, ora Compro ora El Sha per guarda caso 8300 crediti


----------



## Harvey (22 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> No dovrai aspettare di prendere Fifa 13



Ok grazie mille


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (22 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per Lopez ho speso 550 crediti, credo che più avanti tra le formazioni silver di serie A sarà tra quelli più costosi.
> Comunque per quella di bronzo falla inglese o koreana (pure quella araba sembra intrigante lol), per i silver invece assolutamente ita come l'avevo fatta io l'anno scorso mentre per quella oro come sto facendo io (misto argento) cerco di non prendere giocatori oltre il 78, quelli da 76 tipo El Shaarawy, Immobile massimo con l'unica eccezione Ogbonna.
> 
> 
> ...


thx. l'anno scorso avevo la koreana bronzo e era devastante! ora vorrei cambiare e pensavo a quella inglese ma è un casino, ci sono milioni di giocatori... per la silver avevo un ibrido colombia/MLS/serie a, e devo dire che era qualcosa di devastante...
penso proprio che mi comprerò qualche bronzo ora...
ps: boia che **** per lopez, ora lo cerco anche io! che modulo usi?


----------



## DannySa (22 Settembre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> thx. l'anno scorso avevo la koreana bronzo e era devastante! ora vorrei cambiare e pensavo a quella inglese ma è un casino, ci sono milioni di giocatori... per la silver avevo un ibrido colombia/MLS/serie a, e devo dire che era qualcosa di devastante...
> penso proprio che mi comprerò qualche bronzo ora...
> ps: boia che **** per lopez, ora lo cerco anche io! che modulo usi?



Io il 4-1-2-1-2, ma l'ho trovato proprio per caso perché cercando tra i talenti argento l'ho visto e mi ricordavo del gol al Cagliari alla prima di campionato, a me sembra uno forte considerando tutto, è un 93.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (22 Settembre 2012)

già secondo me è molto forte nel gioco..
comunque ho deciso: 3-5-2 stile conte per i miei bronzini
il problema che gli inglesi costano un botto di soldi, mi limito a comprare il miglior difensore e un esterno, daltronde con 12k non si possono far miracoli


----------



## DannySa (22 Settembre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> già secondo me è molto forte nel gioco..
> comunque ho deciso: 3-5-2 stile conte per i miei bronzini
> il problema che gli inglesi costano un botto di soldi, mi limito a comprare il miglior difensore e un esterno, daltronde con 12k non si possono far miracoli



Gli inglesi sono strapompati, comunque altri 2 molto interessanti sono Ibarbo e Sau del Cagliari, velocissimi e forti nel dribbling, tutti e due sopra il 90 come velocità e sopra l'80 nel dribbling.


----------



## Degenerate X (22 Settembre 2012)

Ho visto uno Slew scaduto a 700, per colpa della manutenzione, l'avevo già visto da prima volevo fare un'offerta poi ho desistito.


----------



## Doctore (22 Settembre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> già secondo me è molto forte nel gioco..
> comunque ho deciso: 3-5-2 stile conte per i miei bronzini
> il problema che gli inglesi costano un botto di soldi, mi limito a comprare il miglior difensore e un esterno, daltronde con 12k non si possono far miracoli


Usa le banane come fa galliani e ti fai lo squadrone!


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (22 Settembre 2012)

io slew l'ho preso a 6k, ho fatto bene?
mi dicono sia una bestia

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> Usa le banane come fa galliani e ti fai lo squadrone!



peccato non ci siano i parametri zero così che gli rinnovo solo i contratti!


----------



## Degenerate X (22 Settembre 2012)

Slew è una BESTIA. L'anno scorso mi ha fatto qualcosa come 120 gol in 70 partite...


----------



## Doctore (22 Settembre 2012)

eh gia


----------



## Degenerate X (22 Settembre 2012)

In teoria ha un tiro scarso, in realtà tirà le BOMBE sotto l'incrocio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Dite che da game stop non lo daranno prima del 28?


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2012)

Io ho deciso che la mia prima squadra sarà una bronzo del cacchio,con tutti giocatori da 200 crediti.Nel frattempo cercherò di guadagnare qualcosina per qualche squadra più ganza.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (23 Settembre 2012)

qualcuno sa quando uscirà l'app per l'iphone?


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dite che da game stop non lo daranno prima del 28?


E' raro che il day one venga rispettato.Basta che una catena inizi a vender prima e tutte le altre si adeguano


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Settembre 2012)

in giro qualcuno gioca gia


----------



## Barragan (23 Settembre 2012)

Quanto costa da listino?


----------



## Butcher (23 Settembre 2012)

Mi arriva venerdi


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Spero di poter tirare qualche bestemmia giá da Martedi


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (24 Settembre 2012)

DICONO che non abbia considerevoli novità...

Qualcuno di voi ha provato la demo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2012)

Non vedo l'ora che arrivi Venerdì


----------



## Heisenberg (24 Settembre 2012)

Uguale identico a fifa 12. Presa per il sedere.


----------



## Degenerate X (24 Settembre 2012)

Ancora qualche ora e poi si inizia


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Settembre 2012)

non ho giocato molto alla demo di fifa 13...ma non mi sembra che sia uguale a fifa 12

l'unica cosa da incrementare rispetto a fifa 12 era la stabilita' dei server per giocare online......


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Settembre 2012)

A me la demo invece è piaciuta, e lo preferisco di molto al 12


----------



## LowLowNSP (24 Settembre 2012)

Anche a me la demo è piaciuta,i movimenti,gli inserimenti e altre cose contribuiscono a renderlo più realistico rispetto al 12.


----------



## Brain84 (24 Settembre 2012)

Hanno rotto il D1 da Euronics oggi...almeno così ho sntito dire..domani mattina chiamo e lo vado a prendere. Anche Mediaworld pare che lo venderà da domani. Gamestop lo venderà dal 26, lo hano ufficializzato sulla loro pagina di FB


----------



## DannySa (24 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Uguale identico a fifa 12. Presa per il sedere.



Son 2 giochi diversi, forse troppo (in meglio)


----------



## Degenerate X (24 Settembre 2012)

Io ci sto già giocando


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Hanno rotto il D1 da Euronics oggi...almeno così ho sntito dire..domani mattina chiamo e lo vado a prendere. Anche *Mediaworld pare che lo venderà da domani*. Gamestop lo venderà dal 26, lo hano ufficializzato sulla loro pagina di FB


Perfect.


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Hanno rotto il D1 da Euronics oggi...almeno così ho sntito dire..domani mattina chiamo e lo vado a prendere. Anche *Mediaworld pare che lo venderà da domani*. Gamestop lo venderà dal 26, lo hano ufficializzato sulla loro pagina di FB


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (25 Settembre 2012)

fonte? io l'ho prenotato dal mediaworld ma avendocelo a 20km vorrei essere quantomeno sicuro di ritirarlo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Hanno rotto il D1 da Euronics oggi...almeno così ho sntito dire..domani mattina chiamo e lo vado a prendere. Anche Mediaworld pare che lo venderà da domani. Gamestop lo venderà dal 26, lo hano ufficializzato sulla loro pagina di FB


----------



## Brain84 (25 Settembre 2012)

Non c'è una fonte...comunque ho chiamato da Euronics da me a Venezia e ancora non lo vendono..mi ha detto da giovedì...secondo me non sapeva na fava questo...quando gli ho detto che il Gamestop vende da domani è caduto dalle nuvole


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

La migliore di tutte


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Settembre 2012)

Vi confermo mediaworld da Mercoledi ...


----------



## chicagousait (25 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno proverò Fifa, è da tanto che nn ci gioco. PES è rimasto identico a se stesso da anni ormai


----------



## Heisenberg (25 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Son 2 giochi diversi, forse troppo (in meglio)



Ah si ? cosa cambia ?  che l'arbitro ammonisce chi esce dalla barriera ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2012)

è molto meglio del 12 non scherziamo, molto più realistico e spettacolare cambiato anche come giocabilità e soprattutto nel controllo della palla del singolo giocatore, inoltre quando hai la palla adesso i giocatori scattano da tutte le parti si inseriscono spesso cosa che a fifa 12 non succedeva


----------



## Butcher (25 Settembre 2012)

Mannaggia, oggi mando mio cugino al negozio a vedere se me lo da prima!


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ah si ? cosa cambia ?  che l'arbitro ammonisce chi esce dalla barriera ?


quoto.. troppo identico a fifa 12


----------



## Degenerate X (25 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me se uno ci ha giocato abbastanza al 12, non può dire che il 13 è uguale. Il FTC si sente tantissimo, come anche i movimenti senza palla degli attaccanti. Insomma secondo me la differenza c'è e si sente. 
Poi bene o male, non vedo perchè dovrebbero cambiare una formula che funziona bene. Per me è il 13 è un ulteriore passo avanti...


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Settembre 2012)

si c'e' anche sul sito MW dal 26 settembre


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ah si ? cosa cambia ?  che l'arbitro ammonisce chi esce dalla barriera ?



Ti giuro, oggi ho rigiocato una partita al 12 dopo 20 giorni che giocavo solo alla demo e sono rimasto schifato, molto meno fluido, i movimenti sono meno realistici, il first touch control cambia completamente il modo di passare la palla e poi c'è quel classico bug che mentre tiri la palla di prima parte a razzo (nel 12).. il contesto di gioco è molto molto migliorato tanto che sembra tutt'altro gioco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Settembre 2012)

una cosa che mi fa ********* di bestia è quando usi l'analogico dx per lo scatto.. poi lo lasci e 3 secondi dopo prendi la palla e se la allunga ... PERCHE ??


----------



## ReyMilan (25 Settembre 2012)

Ho sentito che non si potrà giocare online altrimenti bannati, cos'è sta mafia?!


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Ho sentito che non si potrà giocare online altrimenti bannati, cos'è sta mafia?!



il casino per xbox sara quando esce halo 4.. per ora giocate.. poi con la nuova dash si vedra


----------



## Miro (25 Settembre 2012)

Il mio negozio lo vende già domani, venghiro siori venghino


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

Domani sarà mio 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Ho sentito che non si potrà giocare online altrimenti bannati, cos'è sta mafia?!


Ma per quale console? Che poi Gamestop lo vende ufficialmente da domani mica sottobanco, perchè dovrebbero bannare?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Settembre 2012)

domani vado a prenderlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Ho sentito che non si potrà giocare online altrimenti bannati, cos'è sta mafia?!



Ma figurati... io compro 70euro di gioco e mi banni dal live perchè il negozio non poteva venderlo ??? ... ma figurarsi..


----------



## Butcher (26 Settembre 2012)

Questione di ore


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (26 Settembre 2012)

tra un'ora parto in missione


----------



## dyablo65 (26 Settembre 2012)

ma oggi e' disponibile al MW ?

perche' non c'e' piu' la disponibilita' dal 26 su giochi xbox....


----------



## Nicks (26 Settembre 2012)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> ma oggi e' disponibile al MW ?
> 
> perche' non c'e' piu' la disponibilita' dal 26 su giochi xbox....



A me hanno detto di passare dalle 15 in poi


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2012)

Preso  

Però non avevano la steel box del Milan, solo quella di Messi


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi ma l'Adidas all star team come si ottiene? Ho riscattato il codice ma non so dove andare


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma l'Adidas all star team come si ottiene? Ho riscattato il codice ma non so dove andare



Se hai la PS3 probabilmente devi andare sul PS Store e cliccare l'icona "riscatta codice" sulla barra in alto (dove c'è anche quella di ricerca).Se hai Xbox boh 

Comunque tra poco vado a MW,devo aspettare mia mamma che ha la macchina


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (26 Settembre 2012)

fate pure con calma tanto ogni 5 min crashano i server!!!
è da 1 ora e mezza che ce l'ho e ancora non mi ha fatto accedere all'ultimate team


----------



## dyablo65 (26 Settembre 2012)

mi sembra che oggi dalle 16 alle 19 i server non siano disponibili.....


----------



## Nick (26 Settembre 2012)

Pare che nella telecronaca caressa non nomini i nomi dei giocatori o solo di alcuni (rari), vergognoso...


----------



## Liuke (26 Settembre 2012)

Preso a 49.90 sena averlo prenotato


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (26 Settembre 2012)

io ho speso 10 euro da mediaworld dando dentro 1 gioco della lista 
ps: sono ripartiti i server a quanto pare


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2012)

Quel pirla del gamestop mi ha dato il codice per l'UT ma non per l'adidas Team e ora dice che li ha finiti....Meh


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Settembre 2012)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Preso a 49.90 sena averlo prenotato


Come?????????


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Settembre 2012)

Trovo abbastanza demotivante che non ci sia più un Calciatore Virtuale unico


----------



## Brain84 (27 Settembre 2012)

Avete notato che nella telecronaca italiana Caressa non nomina manco un giocatore? Bug grande come una casa


----------



## Liuke (27 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Come?????????


Da trony ne avevano 200 pezzi


----------



## bmb (27 Settembre 2012)

Per chi può aspettare qualche giorno risparmiando pochi euro.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...=B0083SMX3S&linkCode=as2&tag=qvintadimensi-21

FIFA 13 è multilingua.


----------



## Liuke (27 Settembre 2012)

ma cristo santo ma a voi FUT ve li fa cercare i portieri e i difensori?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Settembre 2012)

no, è una cosa ingestibile, crasha la ricerca ogni 3x2!
possibile che non se ne siano ancora accorti?


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Per chi può aspettare qualche giorno risparmiando pochi euro.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...=B0083SMX3S&linkCode=as2&tag=qvintadimensi-21
> 
> FIFA 13 è multilingua.


Siamo sempre oltre i 50 euro


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2012)

allora dopo 2 ore di gioco...

bellissimo...finalmente si vedono un po di errori dei giocatori sia sul controllo che i tiri...

non ci sono piu gli alieni del barca... finalmente anche messi sbaglia il controllo se vai a 200 all ora ..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Avete notato che nella telecronaca italiana Caressa non nomina manco un giocatore? Bug grande come una casa


Si può mettere la telecronaca straniera, no ? Sto vagliando l'ipotesi di farlo, tanto Caressa e Bergomi non si capiscono uguale e danno solo fastidio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2012)

Ha iniziato a crashare non si connette più al server e crasha


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre oltre i 50 euro



eh ma ci sono siti italiani tipo IBS che lo vendono a 69 euro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2012)

io l'ho pagato 29  .. vevo preso il buono da mworld


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2012)

Scusate ma che differenza c'è tra Stagione e FIFA World Invitational? (Una cosa del genere) Mi sembra la stessa modalità LOL


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2012)

allora,il gioco è bello ancora più realistico i movimenti della palla e dei giocatori sono assurdi,tuttavia sono presenti dei bug,che credo/spero verranno risolti,come il commento,dove ci sono momenti di mutismo assurdi,arbitri troppo severi coi cartellini gialli e falli di mano,per chi li usa come me troppo frequenti in ogni ***.zo di azione.
Il gioco è indubbiamente più difficile ma penso sia una questione di abitudine anche,le sfide come il torello e le altre sono un ottima trovata anche appunto per poi migliorarsi in partita,mi dispiace un pò che non ci sia più l'arena che poteva esser sfruttata meglio in questo modo.
Ottimi gli elementi sbloccabili come le esultanze tramite il negozio con i punti esperienza,almeno fare le sfide e il resto servirà a qualcosa. Domani inizierò a giocare un pò online e magari inizio ultimate team per vedere come sono.
In definitiva il gioco è buono ma hanno lasciato qualcosa per strada,se i bug vengono risolti e il gioco non si rivela troppo difficile è ottimo,vista la concorrenza poi...direi che non ci si può proprio lamentare.

Domani intanto inizio il carrierone con il chelsea


----------



## Butcher (28 Settembre 2012)

Preso a 55 più il codice All Star Team!

Ma....una volta riscattato il codice, come faccio a prendere il bonus???


----------



## Butcher (28 Settembre 2012)

E poi come si fa a cambiare il giocatore nel menù? Io ho ancora Dinho -.-''


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Domani intanto inizio il carrierone con il chelsea


Dai, troppo semplice, sei già al top.
Io penso che partirò col Pescara


----------



## Liuke (28 Settembre 2012)

A FUT mi sono fatto un abbozzo di Russia e devo dire che è una gran bella squadra..i giocatori sono rapidissimi e Kerzakhov è un fenomeno


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai, troppo semplice, sei già al top.
> Io penso che partirò col Pescara



e vabbè vuol dire che partirò col milan  quella col chelsea la voglio fare perchè voglio comprarci uno tra falcao e cavani  e anche per migliorare. L'anno scorso feci una carriera con il Leeds,arrivai a vincere l'europa league  tridente callejon chamberlain e lacina traorè  

comunque lo zenit online è una cosa paurosa,tridente Hulk 84,Danny83,Kerzhakov 81 e anche gli altri ruoli solo 2 giocatori sotto l'80 che poi hanno 79


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Settembre 2012)

raga ma per uno come me che gioca solo online cosa consigliate come gioco off..qualcosa di semplice non ho la sbatta di fare le trattative ecc ecc..


----------



## Butcher (28 Settembre 2012)

Come si fa a riscattare il codice dell'All star team in gioco?


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Come si fa a riscattare il codice dell'All star team in gioco?



Lo devi inserire nel PS Store alla voce "riscatta codice" in alto a destra,poi la squadra ti compare da sola in "Resto del Mondo" 
Comunque non è niente di che,è praticamente la classica World XI,ma con soli giocatori sponsorizzati da Adidas.


----------



## Butcher (28 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo devi inserire nel PS Store alla voce "riscatta codice" in alto a destra,poi la squadra ti compare da sola in "Resto del Mondo"
> Comunque non è niente di che,è praticamente la classica World XI,ma con soli giocatori sponsorizzati da Adidas.



Aaaah!!! Pensavo avesse a che fare con l'UT!
Grazie


----------



## Stex (28 Settembre 2012)

5 partite 5 sconfitte... c'e qualcosa che nn va


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Aaaah!!! Pensavo avesse a che fare con l'UT!
> Grazie



Se non ti interessa dammi a me il codice


----------



## Butcher (28 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se non ti interessa dammi a me il codice



Già riscattato


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Già riscattato



Questa notte riceverai una visita da parte di Traorè


----------



## Butcher (28 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questa notte riceverai una visita da parte di Traorè



Contrattacco con Constant


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Contrattacco con Constant


----------



## Butcher (28 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Comunque non ti perdi niente...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (28 Settembre 2012)

ma a voi non vi si sconnette mai?
dio santo che nervoso non riesco a giocarci da 2 giorni, continua a sconnettersi sia all'ultimate team sia quando sto facendo altro tipo le prove abilità


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Settembre 2012)

ma questi folpi della EA non potevano ASSICURARSI che i server potessero sopportare i carichi di gente che OVVIAMENTE vuole giocare a FUT ?

ASPETTARE 2 settimane per il lancio del gioco no eh ?

era tutto ampiamente prevedibile......


----------



## Butcher (28 Settembre 2012)

Comunque spesso le partite NON online si ingrippano alla fine del primo tempo...


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (28 Settembre 2012)

l'anno scorso c'era il problema del router alice gate 2plus che dava problemi, spero non sia quello che interferisce... voi che modem avete?


----------



## Liuke (29 Settembre 2012)

devono sistema sti caspita de calci di rigore xk cosi fanno veramente pena....concessi rigori che manco alla juve oh


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Settembre 2012)

no vabbè ho scoperto che certi giocatori "famosi" sono stati inserti in squadre che non azzeccano nulla,solo perchè non hanno i diritti delle squadredove sono attualmente,miguel veloso al braga,raul meireles al bordeaux e drogba al lilla,quelli che ho scovato...tristezza 

per ora poche cose belle,tante cose brutte,spero che con gli aggiornamenti riescano a risolvere un pò la situazione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2012)

Ho una domanda.

Un mio amico per convincermi a giocarci me lo vuole regalare, poichè ora è a torino non può farmelo provare sul pc per vedere se va bene però mi rompo di star lì a recuperare quasi 10 giga.... Per cui: i requisiti di sistema della demo sono identici a quelli del gioco stesso?


----------



## Aphex (29 Settembre 2012)

Io dovrei andare a prenderlo tra poco o al limite domani.
Dato che ho letto in giro pareri contrastanti, secondo voi vale la pena prenderlo ?
Vari amici mi hanno detto che offline è ingiocabile


----------



## Degenerate X (29 Settembre 2012)

Ma solo io credo che sia il miglior Fifa della nuova generazione? Sono stati curati tantissimi particolari. Il controllo della palla con L2+R2 è qualcosa di sublime, altri dettagli come la protezione del pallone in difesa quando sta per uscire dal campo e c'è l'attaccante che pressa. Insomma per me tantissima roba. Mi sembra il miglior gioco di calcio degli ultimi tanti anni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Settembre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Io dovrei andare a prenderlo tra poco o al limite domani.
> Dato che ho letto in giro pareri contrastanti, secondo voi vale la pena prenderlo ?
> Vari amici mi hanno detto che offline è ingiocabile



non è vero che offline è ingiocabile la carriera mi sembra ben fatta con le novità che si sapevano,e le prove abilità,sono davvero carine e ben fatte e fidati ci perderai molto tempo per fsrle tutte,le patite in se per se sono perfette la miglior simulazione di calcio di sempre senza se e senza ma,purtroppo ci sono delle imprecisioni e dei problemi che si potevano evitare,come quello del commento e quello che ho scritto sopra dei giocatori,ma credo che con gli aggiornamenti qualcosa verrà risolto



Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ma solo io credo che sia il miglior Fifa della nuova generazione? Sono stati curati tantissimi particolari. Il controllo della palla con L2+R2 è qualcosa di sublime, altri dettagli come la protezione del pallone in difesa quando sta per uscire dal campo e c'è l'attaccante che pressa. Insomma per me tantissima roba. Mi sembra il miglior gioco di calcio degli ultimi tanti anni.


come simulazione calcistica della partita,è assurdo,quasi perfetto è vero,ma ci sono piccole imprecisioni secondo me,che spero verranno risolte


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Settembre 2012)

A Fifa 12 a leggenda e con le slide predefinite la carriera era ingiocabile. 

Bisognava agire un po' sulle slide.

Il 13 purtroppo non l'ho ancora potuto provare visti gli impegni.


----------



## Aphex (29 Settembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non è vero che offline è ingiocabile la carriera mi sembra ben fatta con le novità che si sapevano,e le prove abilità,sono davvero carine e ben fatte e fidati ci perderai molto tempo per fsrle tutte,le patite in se per se sono perfette la miglior simulazione di calcio di sempre senza se e senza ma,purtroppo ci sono delle imprecisioni e dei problemi che si potevano evitare,come quello del commento e quello che ho scritto sopra dei giocatori,ma credo che con gli aggiornamenti qualcosa verrà risolto


Io avevo provato la demo e mi era piaciuto, soprattutto una volta che avevo smanettato un po' con le slide; inoltre la carriera era proprio la cosa che mi interessava di più! Se dici che è bella allora vale la pena prenderlo, almeno per me.

Ah, che problema ha il commento ? Si può mettere la telecronaca inglese ?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Settembre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Io avevo provato la demo e mi era piaciuto, soprattutto una volta che avevo smanettato un po' con le slide; inoltre la carriera era proprio la cosa che mi interessava di più! Se dici che è bella allora vale la pena prenderlo, almeno per me.
> 
> Ah, che problema ha il commento ? Si può mettere la telecronaca inglese ?



niente praticamente caressa e bergomi hanno dei momenti di mutismo assurdi,e caressa non dice quasi mai i nomi dei giocatori,si si può mettere il commento in inglese,anche con varie coppie di commentatori diverse,bella l'aggiunta sempre per quanto riguarda il commento degli interventi da bordocampo con l'inviato 

sarebbero le slide? o.o


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Settembre 2012)

Ufficiale: l'ho preso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

L'ho provato, magnifico.
I movimenti sono ancora più reali ma a sorprendermi è stato il rapporto con la palla, la palla può finire ovunque, come nella realtà.
Devi stare attentissimo a dove la indirizzi e nonostante tutto il compagno può sbagliare lo stop, se la può allungare, ci sono finalmente i rimpalli, talvolta il palleggio.
Altra cosa buona che è stata rivista è la difesa tattica, in Fifa 12, talvolta, potevo anche posare il joypad e la difesa avrebbe difeso da sola, invece adesso no, devi stare attento tu all'avversario, tuttavia è più facile per te fermarlo, così come è più facile per lui saltarti e viceversa.
Mi piace, non è così diverso da Fifa 12 fortunatamente, dato che dall'11 al 12, invece, ho dovuto imparare a giocare da capo.
Adesso spero che mi arrivi al più presto e poi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ho provato, magnifico.
> I movimenti sono ancora più reali ma a sorprendermi è stato il rapporto con la palla, la palla può finire ovunque, come nella realtà.
> Devi stare attentissimo a dove la indirizzi e nonostante tutto il compagno può sbagliare lo stop, se la può allungare, ci sono finalmente i rimpalli, talvolta il palleggio.
> Altra cosa buona che è stata rivista è la difesa tattica, in Fifa 12, talvolta, potevo anche posare il joypad e la difesa avrebbe difeso da sola, invece adesso no, devi stare attento tu all'avversario, tuttavia è più facile per te fermarlo, così come è più facile per lui saltarti e viceversa.
> ...


Purtroppo non ho ancora il gioco tra le mani, mi aspetta a casa a Milano la mia copia di Fifa 13.

Leggo comunque in giro sul web lamentele piuttosto pesanti sull'online e sulla velocità di gioco... dicono che la velocità di gioco sia eccessiva e che l'online faccia pena. Ci si lamenta soprattutto dei portieri, pippe allucinanti e della eccessiva facilità con cui si creano azioni da gol online. 
Dicono che la palla schizzi per il campo come un flipper: mi auguro che non sia così, perchè io voglio una simulazione, non un arcade. Molti invocano una patch, minacciando di passare a PES che quest'anno pare abbia fatto passi da gigante.

Per ora mi sto limitando a leggere il manuale online, con il kinect quelli di EA hanno fatto un lavoro eccellente: puoi chiamare non solo il cambio di modulo e di formazione, ma anche cambiare la mentalità e chiamare tattiche personalizzate semplicemente con i comandi vocali... è possibile persino modificare la visuale con il kinect. Non vedo l'ora di provarlo.


----------



## Degenerate X (30 Settembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ho ancora il gioco tra le mani, mi aspetta a casa a Milano la mia copia di Fifa 13.
> 
> Leggo comunque in giro sul web lamentele piuttosto pesanti sull'online e sulla velocità di gioco... dicono che la velocità di gioco sia eccessiva e che l'online faccia pena. Ci si lamenta soprattutto dei portieri, pippe allucinanti e della eccessiva facilità con cui si creano azioni da gol online.
> Dicono che la palla schizzi per il campo come un flipper: mi auguro che non sia così, perchè io voglio una simulazione, non un arcade. Molti invocano una patch, minacciando di passare a PES che quest'anno pare abbia fatto passi da gigante.
> ...



Non esiste tutto ciò. Forse farebbero bene a passare a Pes, si divertiranno di sicuro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Non esiste tutto ciò. Forse farebbero bene a passare a Pes, si divertiranno di sicuro


Ahahah, sta buono che se no poi qualche pessaro si arrabbia


----------



## Degenerate X (30 Settembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ahahah, sta buono che se no poi qualche pessaro si arrabbia



In cima leggo Fifa 13, quindi che dovrebbe farci un pessaro qua dentro?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> In cima leggo Fifa 13, quindi che dovrebbe farci un pessaro qua dentro?


Rosicare per non aver comprato Fifa?


----------



## Degenerate X (30 Settembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rosicare per non aver comprato Fifa?


Eeeeeeesatto


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Settembre 2012)

Comprato oggi, quelle ***** del Gamestop mi hanno dato solo il codice ed hanno detto che la maglia era finita, mai più da quelle *****.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi mega torneo con amici, direi che è un gran gioco!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Ottobre 2012)

tra le cose acquistabili nel catalogo c'è una cosa che nella carriera ti da la possibilità di cambiare la dirigenza e di far venire un multimilionario con un budget elevatissimo,quando lo comprerò e inizierò la carriera col milan sarà la prima cosa che farò  mi consolerò così


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ragazzi come faccio a mettere un giocatore diverso nell'arena allenamento? Ci ho provato ma le squadre non hanno tutti i loro giocatori in rosa selezionabili, volevo mettere Boateng ma non c'è nella lista del Milan


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Gioco da 4 giorni e per ora lo sto trovando ingiocabile, almeno contro la cpu....I miei giocatori sembrano dei minorati che sbagliano il 99% dei controlli (anche quelli più bravi tecnicamente), mentre la cpu, anche usando cagliari o catania, sembra il barcellona...tiki taka senza il minimo errore, lanci filtranti perfetti e tiri sempre all'angolino....senza contare i portieri avversari sempre in versione yashin e gli arbitraggi ridicoli....
Spero sia solo questione di abituarsi al gioco, perchè per ora mi sembra sì bello e realistico quanto si vuole, ma anche ingiocabile...


----------



## Butcher (1 Ottobre 2012)

Io invece continuo a segnare da lontano come un Dio...


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Segnali di ripresa....noto che in fase difensiva è indispensabile l'utilizzo continuo del tasto L2, mentre riguardo ai controlli palla, la percentuale di errore si riduce notevolmente se si premono L2 e R2 al momento di ricevere palla...Spero di aver risolto qualche problema in questo modo perchè l'impatto iniziale è stato a dir poco traumatico...
(In carriera intanto un Genoa straripante distrugge l'imbattibilità juventina umiliandola per 3 a 0 al Marassi, con la doppietta di Isaac Cuenca, giunto in prestito dal Barcellona, e il sigillo finale dell' ex Ciro Immobile)


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ragazzi come faccio a mettere un giocatore diverso nell'arena allenamento? Ci ho provato ma le squadre non hanno tutti i loro giocatori in rosa selezionabili, volevo mettere Boateng ma non c'è nella lista del Milan



Non lo sa nessuno?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (1 Ottobre 2012)

credo che devi andare in prove abilità poi su seleziona squadra/giocatore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ho ancora il gioco tra le mani, mi aspetta a casa a Milano la mia copia di Fifa 13.
> 
> Leggo comunque in giro sul web lamentele piuttosto pesanti sull'online e sulla velocità di gioco... dicono che la velocità di gioco sia eccessiva e che l'online faccia pena. Ci si lamenta soprattutto dei portieri, pippe allucinanti e della eccessiva facilità con cui si creano azioni da gol online.
> Dicono che la palla schizzi per il campo come un flipper: mi auguro che non sia così, perchè io voglio una simulazione, non un arcade. Molti invocano una patch, minacciando di passare a PES che quest'anno pare abbia fatto passi da gigante.
> ...


Per l'online non so, non ci gioco online.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> credo che devi andare in prove abilità poi su seleziona squadra/giocatore



Eh quello l'ho fatto, ma del Milan me ne fa selezionare solo alcuni, Boateng non c'è per dire.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2012)

----- . --------- Com'è che non va l'online??


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> ----- . --------- Com'è che non va l'online??



E' tutta sera che è uno schifo, ho fatto un testa a testa mi laggava ogni 3 decimi di secondo, fino ai rigori.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma in modalità torneo (serie A) non posso acquistare calciatori durante la sessione di calciomercato??


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Ottobre 2012)

cavani è decisamente fortissimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2012)

raga ma perchè l 'online ha tutte le squadre con i valori a 85 ?


----------



## Butcher (2 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> raga ma perchè l 'online ha tutte le squadre con i valori a 85 ?



Quella è la FIFA Online World Cup, per la modalità "normale" o scegli "Stagioni" nel menù principale o i classici testa a testa amichevoli (nel menù online)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2012)

Vergognoso


----------



## hiei87 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma è possibile che tutte le volte che gioco una partita online in stagione, mi tocca affrontare squadre con una stella in più...quando prendo una a 4,5 affronto sempre una a 5 stelle...assurdo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Ottobre 2012)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma è possibile che tutte le volte che gioco una partita online in stagione, mi tocca affrontare squadre con una stella in più...quando prendo una a 4,5 affronto sempre una a 5 stelle...assurdo...



Nella schermata dopo aver scelto la squadra,tra le varie opzioni sotto "Cerca" vai in Imp.Matchmaking->Corrispondenza qualità club->restrittivo.
Così dovrebbe accoppiarti a squadre con identico numero di stelle


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quella è la FIFA Online World Cup, per la modalità "normale" o scegli "Stagioni" nel menù principale o i classici testa a testa amichevoli (nel menù online)



Quindi cosa vuol dire che li tutte le squadre hanno gli stessi valori per premiare l'abilità del giocatore ? 

se fosse cosi è una figata ..


----------



## Butcher (2 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi cosa vuol dire che li tutte le squadre hanno gli stessi valori per premiare l'abilità del giocatore ?
> 
> se fosse cosi è una figata ..



Sisi, esattamente.
Infatti sono riuscito a sfondare il Barça con il Sidney


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Giocare con Ronaldo o Messi in squadra è illegale. Dal 13 giocherò tendenzialmente con squadre a 4 stelle massimo o forse 3.5.

Nel 12 mi trovavo benissimo con lo Swansea.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nella schermata dopo aver scelto la squadra,tra le varie opzioni sotto "Cerca" vai in Imp.Matchmaking->Corrispondenza qualità club->restrittivo.
> Così dovrebbe accoppiarti a squadre con identico numero di stelle



Grazie mille...purtroppo ora come ora usare il Milan e ritrovarsi ad affrontare il Real è un po' come andare in guerra col super liquidator


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Ottobre 2012)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Grazie mille...purtroppo ora come ora usare il Milan e ritrovarsi ad affrontare il Real è un po' come andare in guerra col super liquidator



Uhm,ho appena giocato con il Borussia contro il PSG,spero che l'aver messo in campo Verratti gli abbia ridotto le stelline,altrimenti quelle impostazioni non funzionano


----------



## JulesWinnfield (2 Ottobre 2012)

sentite ma anche a voi lagga un casino il menù 'Rosa' della carriera? e durante le sostituzioni la telecamera sta due ore su chi deve essere sostituito?


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Ottobre 2012)

stavo giocando online per accumulare crediti e a fine partita mi viene il messaggio che dice che la connessione è caduta. 

dell'ultimate team non ci capisco una ceppa, ma è la prima volta che lo faccio.


----------



## Butcher (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ma perché quando metto un giocatore fuori ruolo non scendono i parametri? Metto Abate in attacco e rimane 81!!!


----------



## hiei87 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Uhm,ho appena giocato con il Borussia contro il PSG,spero che l'aver messo in campo Verratti gli abbia ridotto le stelline,altrimenti quelle impostazioni non funzionano



Strano....può darsi ci sia stato un errore, o che il tuo avversario avesse un ruolino nettamente peggiore del tuo....a me per ora pare essersi tutto sistemato...


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (2 Ottobre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> sentite ma anche a voi lagga un casino il menù 'Rosa' della carriera? e durante le sostituzioni la telecamera sta due ore su chi deve essere sostituito?



Idem, ho riscontrato lo stesso problema ed è davvero fastidioso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2012)

Che gioco orribile


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Ottobre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che gioco orribile



Questo è il topic di Fifa, quello di Pes è qui: http://www.milanworld.net/threads/514-Pes-2013


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Questo è il topic di Fifa, quello di Pes è qui: http://www.milanworld.net/threads/514-Pes-2013



Hai controllato quella cosa?


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ragazzi bug assurdo: ho giocato in modalità torneo (offline),praticamente quando fai soltanto un campionato singolo,con l'atletico madrid. Beh,arrivato alla quart'ultima mi appare:termina torneo! Ho provato anche serie A e Ligue 1,stavolta simulando le partite,ed anche in questo caso si ferma alla penultima non facendoti proseguire!! Questo problema lo hanno anche amici miei che posseggono la ps3 (io ho una xbox 360). Veramente uno schifo! Nessuno ci ha fatto caso?? Rispondetemi


----------



## Nicks (3 Ottobre 2012)

A.C. Milan The Legend ha scritto:


> Ragazzi bug assurdo: ho giocato in modalità torneo (offline),praticamente quando fai soltanto un campionato singolo,con l'atletico madrid. Beh,arrivato alla quart'ultima mi appare:termina torneo! Ho provato anche serie A e Ligue 1,stavolta simulando le partite,ed anche in questo caso si ferma alla penultima non facendoti proseguire!! Questo problema lo hanno anche amici miei che posseggono la ps3 (io ho una xbox 360). Veramente uno schifo! Nessuno ci ha fatto caso?? Rispondetemi



Io avevo iniziato la serie A con il Milan ma dopo aver visto Atalanta, Cagliari e Parma giocare manco fossero il Barcellona pure a livello Campione, ho lasciato perdere.

In compenso online mi diverto un casino (tranne quando lagga, mi sembra di giocare ai vecchi PES). Ho fatto dieci partite online con il Milan, 2 volte ho incontrato l'Atl. Madrid e 8 volte il Borussia Dortmund.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Ottobre 2012)

In 2 ore di tentativi sono riuscito a giocare solo 2 partite online in stagione...tutte le volte o mi si disconnette prima di iniziare la partita (in quel caso nell'arena non mi ritrovo ad usare un mio giocatore, ma uno della squadra avversaria), o non mi fa iniziare la partita, e mi ritrovo ad ore nell'arena, oppure mi si impalla mentre cerca l'avversario, e in questo caso mi tocca spengere la play....c'è da diventare matti per questo gioco....


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2012)

un casino di bug questa release..


----------



## hiei87 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Già...poi il gioco una volta che ci prendi la mano è fantastico, niente da dire...speriamo che con la patch risolvano questi problemi, e possibilmente che esca a giorni....


----------



## Aphex (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ho iniziato la carriera con il Milan, per ora ho fatto solo la prima amichevole contro il Rayo, vinta 2-1.
La prima cosa che ho fatto è stata mandare via a calci Trattore, M.erdhà e Constant, anche se alcuni solo in prestito 
Gioco con un 4-3-3 con il Boa in mediana insieme a Montolivo e De Jong; in avanti Pato-Elsha-Binho


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2012)

Nicks ha scritto:


> *Io avevo iniziato la serie A con il Milan ma dopo aver visto Atalanta, Cagliari e Parma giocare manco fossero il Barcellona pure a livello Campione, ho lasciato perdere.*
> 
> In compenso online mi diverto un casino (tranne quando lagga, mi sembra di giocare ai vecchi PES). Ho fatto dieci partite online con il Milan, 2 volte ho incontrato l'Atl. Madrid e 8 volte il Borussia Dortmund.



quoto, è veramente difficile. 
io ero abituata sull'11 a giocare su campione, ma adesso vedo che faccio fatica a vincere persino su esperto.


----------



## DannySa (5 Ottobre 2012)

Il segreto è la difesa, non bisogna mai andare a pressare il portatore di palla ma prendere l'uomo dietro (con la levetta destra) e cercare di andare in anticipo oppure per mettere pressione sul giocatore che sta per ricevere palla, al minimo errore comunque ti crocifiggono all'istante.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Ottobre 2012)

La mia formazione dopo il primissimo calciomercato ad inizio carriera allenatore:

------------------Abbiati------------------
Abate----Mexes----Hummels----Marcelo
------------------De Jong------------------
Walcott ----------Eriksen--------Nocerino
-----------Pato-----------Robinho---------

Ho ventuo per 37mln di euro Boateng all'inter che me l'ha chiesto, Montolivo venduto come scambio per Eriksen, Emanuelson venduto all'Udinsese, ma sopratutto MUNTARI usato come pedina di scambio+ soldi per Walcott


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> La mia formazione dopo il primissimo calciomercato ad inizio carriera allenatore:
> 
> ------------------Abbiati------------------
> Abate----Mexes----Hummels----Marcelo
> ...



  magari fosse vero ...

- - - Updated - - -

ma solo a me rimane prima della partita online in attesa nel campo e continua a caricare all infinito ?? mi è già capitato un casino di volte


----------



## Butcher (5 Ottobre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> La mia formazione dopo il primissimo calciomercato ad inizio carriera allenatore:
> 
> ------------------Abbiati------------------
> Abate----Mexes----Hummels----Marcelo
> ...



Io invece sto puntando tutto sui giovani, con notevole risparmio per un topplayar l'anno prossimo 

Abbiati
Abate Ogbonna Acerbi Didac
Montolivo Strootman Boateng
El shaarawy Pato Callejon​
In panca scalpitano: De Sciglio e Niang (ha un tiro spaventoso, cresciuto fino a 76 in un anno).


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Ottobre 2012)

ma solo a me stanno capitando un casino di infortuni a partita ? 

sto usando il brescia, in 5 partite di campionato mi si sono già rotti almeno 4 giocatori, di cui almeno 3 con contusioni/frattura al gomito.


----------



## Aphex (5 Ottobre 2012)

Io nella mia carriera con il Milan, arrivato a più di metà Agosto, non ho ancora comprato nessuno 
Galliani di sto passo mi assume


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Che rabbia, io ancora non posso giocarci... sto rosicando più di Moratto.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Ottobre 2012)

Incredibile come un pessimo gioco arcade e super scriptato abbia tutto questo successo.
È l'equivalente calcistico di Modern Warfare 2 'sto gioco.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Ottobre 2012)

ma oggi i server EA a voi funzionavano ? 

c'ho giocato 2 ore oggi pomeriggio e non sono mai riuscita a connettermi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Ottobre 2012)

Si ma raga che facessero qualcosa però.. non è possibile che 3 partite su 5 no si possano giocare perchè i server si impallano..


----------



## Harvey (11 Ottobre 2012)

E' in arrivo la patch, disponibile prima su PC e poi per le versioni XBOX e PS


----------



## alcyppa (11 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzesco sto subendo caterve di gol.
E col 12 ne subivo raramente.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Io oggi mi sono trovato bene sinceramente.


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Ottobre 2012)

non mi sembra che ultimamente si blocchi ......qualcosa devono aver risolto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Ottobre 2012)

dicac in carriera diventa una cosa assurda,fortissimo! per non parlare di merkel pato e acerbi


----------



## vota DC (12 Ottobre 2012)

Io gioco al 12 perché nel doposcuola dove insegno c'è l'xbox nuova con questo gioco. Ma anche qui Pazzini con valori superiori a Huntelaar?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Ottobre 2012)

con la nuova patch ci saranno le divise ufficiali del napoli,cosa buona e giusta


----------



## DannySa (12 Ottobre 2012)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Io gioco al 12 perché nel doposcuola dove insegno c'è l'xbox nuova con questo gioco. Ma anche qui Pazzini con valori superiori a Huntelaar?



No assolutamente, Pazzini ha 82 Huntelaar 85, Pazzini è forte solo di testa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Ottobre 2012)

Non capisco perchè i difensori debbano sempre perdere il pallone o controllare male per far segnare e perchè il 90% dei gol sono su respinta del portiere che la mette precisa in capo a quello che sta miracolosamente appostato a mezzo metro dalla porta


----------



## Brain84 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Questa è la mia formazione dopo 1 stagione e mezza di carriera:

------------Diego Alves----------------
Abate----Rami---Hummels---Marcelo
--------------Strootman---------------
--Walcott----Eriksen------Il Faraone--
-------Pato----------Balotelli--------

In panchina ho Robinho, Nocerino, Acerbi, Gabriel, Zapata, Antonini, Bojan e via via qualche scarso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Ottobre 2012)

la mia attualmente è

Ter Stegen(Consigli-Gabriel)
Abate(De sciglio)-Thiagone(Yanga-Mbiwa)-Acerbi(Ogbonna)-Didac(Alex Sandro)
Montolivo(Holtby)-Strootman(Nocerino)
Boateng(Merkel/Felipe Anderson)
Yarmolenko(Carmona)-Pato(Niang)-Sanchez(El92)

nel frattempo ho comprato kolarov nenè e assou-ekotto rivenduti l'anno dopo. L'operazione migliore pazzini e 15 milioni per sanchez,che ho comprato a 87 e adesos ha 89,una belva 

il tutto comprando dal catalogo,alla seconda stagione,il cambio dirigenziale


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (14 Ottobre 2012)

Al primo calcio mercato via Pato (già infortunato) e dentro Suarez. A centrocampo via Traorè e dentro Khedira. Ed in difesa torna Nesta. Per il resto tutti confermati e Pazzini titolare inamovibile da 10 goal in 8 partite. Ogni palla di testa è goal.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Ottobre 2012)

pato diventa fortissimo per non parlare di acerbi,pazzini lo avrei anche tenuto,l'accoppiata nene-pazzini era fantastica,ma il barça me li ha chiesti tutti e 2,mi piaceva molto sanchez,ho preso la palla al balzo


----------



## Brain84 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Pato dopo 1 stagione e mezza ha 89, il Faraone 81, Acerbi e Nocerino 84, Hummels 89.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2012)

la mia dopo una stagione e mezzo:
sirigu 86
abate 82 hummels 89 dedè/acerbi 83 emanuelson 81
nocerino 84 montolivo 85 asamoah 84
el shaarawy 81(mi pare)
benzema 89 robinho/lewandowsky 83/86

panca:abbiati 75,acerbi/dedè/bojan,ramires,de jong,robi/lewandowsky 

avete qualche consiglio?
gioco a difficoltà campione ma fatico un pò in fase difensiva soprattutto

ps:boateng me l'ha venduto la società a 22 mln, pato venduto a circa 50 mln e pazzini venduto per 25 mln all'inter


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la mia dopo una stagione e mezzo:
> sirigu 86
> abate 82 hummels 89 dedè/acerbi 83 emanuelson 81
> nocerino 84 montolivo 85 asamoah 84
> ...


Cedi Abate,Acerbi,Binho,Montolivo,Nocerino ed Ema.Rifai la squadra e porta il Milan dove merita,almeno nella dimensione virtuale!


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ma voi avete toccato le slide?


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma voi avete toccato le slide?


no anche se ero intenzionato...gioco troppo veloce!!poi le difficoltà sono tarate malissimo!difficoltà campione mi fa bestemmiare troppo ma a difficoltà esperto è facilissimo


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2012)

ma quanti bug ha ? 

mi stanno capitando un sacco di partite dove manca il pallone.  

e negli ultimi 3/4 giorni mi si è già freezato almeno 3 volte.


----------



## Butcher (15 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma quanti bug ha ?
> 
> mi stanno capitando un sacco di partite dove manca il pallone.
> 
> e negli ultimi 3/4 giorni mi si è già freezato almeno 3 volte.



Ma veramente! Che delusione!
Me ne capitano tantissimi durante la partita! Ad esempio, quando faccio uscire il portiere per rinviare il pallone puntualmente se lo fa ciulare dall'avversario!


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2012)

speriamo che la patch risolva qualcosa, ma ho già letto che quella uscita per pc per ora ha risolto poco e niente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2012)

veramente un bug dietro l'altro ..e per 70 euro di gioco mi girano le palle non poco... dai non è possibile che 3 partite su 5 il gioco si blocca nell arena in attesa di un server che non risponde... 

dai daiiiiiiii


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> veramente un bug dietro l'altro ..e per 70 euro di gioco mi girano le palle non poco... dai non è possibile che 3 partite su 5 il gioco si blocca nell arena in attesa di un server che non risponde...
> 
> dai daiiiiiiii


Sono previste molte patch, credo che per novembre il gioco sarà perfetto.


----------



## Miro (16 Ottobre 2012)

La soluzione a tutti questi bug è semplice...si chiama PES.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2012)

Pescara 15 punti in 14 gare, adesso la salvezza è un obiettivo concreto


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2012)

e anche oggi mi sono beccata il mio bel freeze quotidiano.


----------



## vota DC (16 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> veramente un bug dietro l'altro ..e per 70 euro di gioco mi girano le palle non poco... dai non è possibile che 3 partite su 5 il gioco si blocca nell arena in attesa di un server che non risponde...
> 
> dai daiiiiiiii



In effetti decenni fa era una cosa inconcepibile, ora però quasi tutti giochi escono con bug assurdi perché tanto vengono aggiustati con patch assurde....il problema sono i giochi che non hanno successo commerciali: escono buggati e le patch non vengono fatte.


----------



## riccardokaka (17 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma solo a me rimane prima della partita online in attesa nel campo e continua a caricare all infinito ?? mi è già capitato un casino di volte


no anche a me molte volte e la cosa mi fa irritare come un cane malato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2012)

Certo che il 90% dei players di fifa online sa fare 3 cose in croce, rientro e tiro piazzato buggato, palla in avanti alla come va va tanto un difensore probabilmente farà la vaccata e uscire quando capisce che chi ha di fronte non è un nabbo come lui


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Ottobre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> La soluzione a tutti questi bug è semplice...si chiama PES.


----------



## Butcher (17 Ottobre 2012)

Una delusione totale.
Nella carriera anche il Varese (a campiona) diventa il Barcellona. 

E quando il gioco decide di segnare non c'è verso! SEGNA! Non puoi fermarlo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Ottobre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Una delusione totale.
> Nella carriera anche il Varese (a campiona) diventa il Barcellona.
> 
> E quando il gioco decide di segnare non c'è verso! SEGNA! Non puoi fermarlo.



la cosa che mi dà più fastidio è proprio quella...le difficoltà sono tarate malissimo!!con un pò di allenamento ho imparato a giocare ma con le squadre forti è impossibile!!in attacco si riesce a giocare ma quando devi difendere è un problema unico:le scivolate sono inutilizzabili perchè anticipa le tue mosse e proprio come dici tu quando decide di segnare,segna!


----------



## Jino (17 Ottobre 2012)

Preso stasera, tra una settimana darò qualche giudizio


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Ottobre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Certo che il 90% dei players di fifa online sa fare 3 cose in croce, rientro e tiro piazzato buggato, palla in avanti alla come va va tanto un difensore probabilmente farà la vaccata e uscire quando capisce che chi ha di fronte non è un nabbo come lui



Ma beato te,io mi becco sempre quelli che passano tutta la partita a fare cross dal fondo,senza mai intavolare una straccio di azione.
Non ti dico le bestemmie


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Ottobre 2012)

Io gioco solo la carriera col Calciatore Virtuale

Abbastanza snervante come puntualmente nella partite importanti di CL l'allenatore ti lasci in panchina "per via del momento di forma", quando hai fatto 8 gol in 6 partite

Ho sfanculato tutti e sono andato in Belgio a godermi la droga


----------



## JulesWinnfield (18 Ottobre 2012)

un sacco di bug... però c'è veramente un abisso tra esperto e campione.. 
Ora sto giocando una carriera con lo Sheffield United a campione, una bestemmia dietro l'altra


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2012)

Anche oggi i server sono giù ... Non è possibile daiiii


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche oggi i server sono giù ... Non è possibile daiiii



la situazione sta diventando pressochè ridicola...il gioco è bellissimo in se,ma ci sono troppi problemi...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Ottobre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma beato te,io mi becco sempre quelli che passano tutta la partita a fare cross dal fondo,senza mai intavolare una straccio di azione.
> Non ti dico le bestemmie



Paradossalmente ho notato che più giochi bene più il tuo avversario avrà **** e, nonostante i tuoi 20 tiri, Mexes cadrà sotto l'azione di una forza misteriosa col pallone tra i piedi e regalerà l'1-0 che rimarrà tale per tutti i 90 minuti

Mia formazione tipica=

>>>>>Abbiati
Abate Mexes Yepes DeSciglio
>>>>De Jong>>Flamini
ElSha>>>Boateng>>>>>Ema
>>>>>>Bojan


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Ottobre 2012)

ma una volta creato, non è possibile cambiare il ruolo del proprio calciatore virtuale ? 

mi ricordo che in fifa 11 si poteva (il 12 non ce l'ho, quindi non lo so), ma in questo vedo che mi fa modificare l'aspetto fisico, le scarpe, la maglia dentro o fuori....ecc.... ma il ruolo dove lo cambio ? non si può proprio ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma una volta creato, non è possibile cambiare il ruolo del proprio calciatore virtuale ?
> 
> mi ricordo che in fifa 11 si poteva (il 12 non ce l'ho, quindi non lo so), ma in questo vedo che mi fa modificare l'aspetto fisico, le scarpe, la maglia dentro o fuori....ecc.... ma il ruolo dove lo cambio ? non si può proprio ?


No, son rimasto male pure io.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente ho notato che più giochi bene più il tuo avversario avrà **** e, nonostante i tuoi 20 tiri, Mexes cadrà sotto l'azione di una forza misteriosa col pallone tra i piedi e regalerà l'1-0 che rimarrà tale per tutti i 90 minuti
> 
> Mia formazione tipica=
> 
> ...



io gioco con : 

>>>>>Abbiati
Abate Mexes Yepes Emanuelson
>>>>De Jong>>Pornodivo
ElSha>>>Boateng>>>>>bingo
>>>>>>pato


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non ci capisco veramente una mazza. Non capisco niente di tutte le varie modalità, ce ne sono un'infinità. Come faccio a non entrare nel gioco on line? Ad esempio voglio fare un'amichevole con mio fratello, entro fa una specie di caricamento da internet e poi ci sono i valori delle squadre che salgono o scendono...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2012)

ieri ho iniziato grazie la carriera di giocatore... 

mi spiegate quando comandi solo il tuo giocatore i tastini che usi per chiamare palla ?? 

ho capito il passaggio corto la profondità...ma tipo se schiacchio r1 fa tipo un simbolo con un uomo..cosa serve ??

qualcuno mi linka una giuda

tnx


----------



## Harvey (19 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ci capisco veramente una mazza. Non capisco niente di tutte le varie modalità, ce ne sono un'infinità. Come faccio a non entrare nel gioco on line? Ad esempio voglio fare un'amichevole con mio fratello, entro fa una specie di caricamento da internet e poi ci sono i valori delle squadre che salgono o scendono...



Puoi disattivare gli update delle condizioni reali premendo la Y quando scegli le squadre per l'amichevole (su xbox ovviamente). Presumo che su PS sia il triangolo.

Comunque stavo vincendo su Ultimate Team in prima divisione online 2 a 0 contro un crucco e mi ha disconnesso per dirmi che è disponibile un aggiornamento di questo gioco di ben 4MB -.-


----------



## dyablo65 (19 Ottobre 2012)

boh....e' una settimana che ogni volta che voglio entrare a UT , mi fa' riinviare la domanda di sicurezza....succede solo a me?


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Ottobre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> No, son rimasto male pure io.



ma allora è una ca..ata pazzesca. 

non si riuscirà mai a portare il proprio giocatore al 100%, perchè se lo fai attaccante, le sfide da portiere/difensore/centrocampista rimarranno sempre a zero. 



ah è uscito un aggiornamento da 39 mega, è la famosa patch ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io gioco con :
> 
> >>>>>Abbiati
> Abate Mexes Yepes Emanuelson
> ...


Gioco esattamente così dal 60° in poi, sfrutto l'assurda velocità di Pato contro i difensori stanchi :rotfl:

Magari fosse così anche nella realtà


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Ottobre 2012)

el shaarawy diventa fortissimo!!!all'inizio della terza stagione(ho simulato) ha già 86!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Ottobre 2012)

ma anche a voi oggi i server erano down?


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Ottobre 2012)

A Leggenda è davvero divertente. Trovo che sia più semplice rispetto allo scorso anno, nel senso che gli avversari sono decisamente più umani e meno inarrestabili, ed in attacco si riesce a creare tanto e segnare. Gran gioco, peccato per i bug, ma ad esempio per la telecronaca risolvo mettendo quella inglese, che è anche molto più coinvolgente e completa (funzione radio ed aggiornamenti audio in tempo reale).


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Ottobre 2012)

Cesso di gioco. La EA è palese che ha la maggior parte dei siti che recensiscono i giochi nel libro paga perchè un gioco così non può prendere 9. Contando che gioco a livello leggende la Carriera allenatore e Online gioco solo al Pro Club posso dire che ho visto...

Fisica della palla imbarazzante
giocatori che agganciano la palla con tutto il corpo in modo innaturale o fisicamente impossibile 
ritmo troppo veloce e poco ragionato 
portieri respingono sui giocatori avversari
il computer anticipa i tuoi interventi in modo palese (impossibile fare fallo)
pressing del computer asfissiante
Lo Spezia a livello leggenda gioca come il Real Madrid
Il Cagliari ha 4 stelle (fare una scala di abilità della squadra da 10 stelle invece che solo 5 troppa fatica)
Calaiò a livello leggenda ti fa un goal alla Messi partendo da centrocampo
la difesa tattica applicata dal computer è impossibile è poco simulativa
in Fifa la resistenza non conta nulla (online ancora meno)
L'Impact Engine per me continua ad essere fatto da cani
Online con i soliti problemi della serie
pieno di bug (il che denota il menefreghismo di quelli della EA)
Graficamente è uguale a 2 anni fa.
Fifa è sempre meno imprevedibile e sempre più banale.

Quello che fanno alla EA ogni anno è soltato cercare di rendere il gioco più difficile possibile e così facendo lo stanno rovinando. Già l'anno scorso sono rimasto delusissimo.
Venduto all'istante. PES manco lo calcolo visto che già la Demo è un obrobrio.


----------



## Butcher (21 Ottobre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Cesso di gioco. La EA è palese che ha la maggior parte dei siti che recensiscono i giochi nel libro paga perchè un gioco così non può prendere 9. Contando che gioco a livello leggende la Carriera allenatore e Online gioco solo al Pro Club posso dire che ho visto...
> 
> Fisica della palla imbarazzante
> giocatori che agganciano la palla con tutto il corpo in modo innaturale o fisicamente impossibile
> ...



Purtroppo non posso che quotarti. Sono delusissimo...
E ammetto che anche io sto facendo il pensierino di venderlo.


----------



## Hammer (21 Ottobre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Cesso di gioco. La EA è palese che ha la maggior parte dei siti che recensiscono i giochi nel libro paga perchè un gioco così non può prendere 9. Contando che gioco a livello leggende la Carriera allenatore e Online gioco solo al Pro Club posso dire che ho visto...
> 
> Fisica della palla imbarazzante
> giocatori che agganciano la palla con tutto il corpo in modo innaturale o fisicamente impossibile
> ...



Dimentichi come il più cesso degli attaccanti ti possa fare gol da millemila metri con una saracca spaventosa


----------



## JulesWinnfield (21 Ottobre 2012)

anche io son pieno di bug...
la patch che è uscita ieri più di mettere le maglie originali del Napoli non credo abbia risolto molto.

Premetto che cmq sono più fortunato di altri perchè online riesco a giocare abb tranquillamente, in tutte le modalità.
Detto questo però ci sono veramente troppe cose che non vanno a livello di gioco... e non credo che possano essere risolte da qualche patch miracolosa!

Secondo me si sono giocati buona parte della fiducia accumulata in questi 3-4 anni...


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ieri ho iniziato grazie la carriera di giocatore...
> 
> mi spiegate quando comandi solo il tuo giocatore i tastini che usi per chiamare palla ??
> 
> ...



!!!


----------



## Harvey (21 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> !!!



Non so se può aiutarti ma QUA c'è il manuale ufficiale del gioco con tutti i comandi...


----------



## vota DC (23 Ottobre 2012)

Hanno corretto difetti del precedente come calciatore virtuale alto due metri che si scontra con Giovinco e viene messo al tappeto (la regola faceva vincere quello senza palla a prescindere dell'altezza....mi pare servisse l'abilità speciale forza, non la statistica forza per non farsi fregare la palla) e soprattutto il fatto che quando stai per tirare i difensori cominciano a tirarti calci dietro le ginocchia o al sedere impedendo il tiro e rimanendo impuniti? E gli attaccanti alleati che ti scartano/ti fanno incampare ogni volta che provi a segnare con un difensore?


----------



## Butcher (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non è possibile caxo!!! In modalità carriera freeza sempre! Non ne posso più, ogni volta che gioco mi ******* a bestia!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> anche io son pieno di bug...
> la patch che è uscita ieri più di mettere le maglie originali del Napoli non credo abbia risolto molto.
> 
> Premetto che cmq sono più fortunato di altri perchè online riesco a giocare abb tranquillamente, in tutte le modalità.
> ...



non esageriamo su...


----------



## JulesWinnfield (24 Ottobre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non esageriamo su...



leggiti qualche forum di ogni piattaforma (qualsiasi, prendine uno a caso) e leggi qualche post... non sono proprio l'unico ad essere insoddisfatto di aver pagato 60-70 euro un gioco pieno di bug...


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Ottobre 2012)

il 12 non so, ma io l'11 non me lo ricordavo così buggato  

anche oggi, ci ho giocato pochissimo, e nonostante ciò i server EA si sono disconnessi ben 2 volte.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Ottobre 2012)

oggi nessun problema con i server


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Ottobre 2012)

Anche a me ha deluso, la scelta della carriera giocatore separata da quella allenatore è una rottura di palle


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Ottobre 2012)

L'unica cosa che mi delude profondamente sono i bug online ed è un problema fondamentale ma risolvibile!per il resto è un gran gioco dai


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2012)

Divisione 1


----------



## Butcher (26 Ottobre 2012)

Riuscirò mai a fare due partite Carriera senza freeze?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2012)

Io le sto facendo , dopo l'aggiornamento.. molto meglio ..


----------



## Butcher (26 Ottobre 2012)

A me continua a bloccarsi, ogni volta è una bestemmia.


----------



## Dottorm (26 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo fallisca

Non mi piace proprio come gioco, a forza di volerlo fare realistico è diventato di una complicatezza stucchevole, molto meglio PES almeno ti fai una partita e ti diverti senza prima dover fare un corso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Speriamo fallisca
> 
> Non mi piace proprio come gioco, a forza di volerlo fare realistico è diventato di una complicatezza stucchevole, molto meglio PES almeno ti fai una partita e ti diverti senza prima dover fare un corso.



Si vero è molto difficile ma dipende cosa vuoi da un gioco...c'è chi vuole il realismo e a cui piace la " difficoltà " , mentre c'è chi come te preferisce l'immediatezza e la facilità... come sempre sono cose soggettive...


----------



## Dottorm (26 Ottobre 2012)

Sì in effetti sono stato fin troppo drastico XD
E' che magari da piccolino ci perdevo più tempo con i giochi, adesso torno a casa dopo lavoro, accendo la play e mi voglio rilassare, non bestemmiare perchè prima di riuscire ad usare la difesa tattica devo prendere un'altra laurea


----------



## DannySa (26 Ottobre 2012)

Super gol El Shaarawy | EA SPORTS gol in full manual con El, ehhh ma è meglio l'assistito [cit.]


----------



## BB7 (26 Ottobre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Super gol El Shaarawy | EA SPORTS gol in full manual con El, ehhh ma è meglio l'assistito [cit.]



La fisica in quel gol diciamo che è.... discutibile


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Ottobre 2012)

a me ormai freeza pochissimo in carriera,a volte si disconnette dai server ma poi quando mi riconnetto non si disconnette più,va molto meglio..e poi ripeto è la miglior simulazione di calcio mai vista e questo mi fa passare in secondo piano i bug


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2012)

DannySa, non ho ancora capito se giochi assistito o manuale


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi pomeriggio, finalmente, sarà mio


----------



## DannySa (27 Ottobre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> DannySa, non ho ancora capito se giochi assistito o manuale



Stai scherzando? io li metterei alla gogna tutti quelli che giocano in assistito semi o ca*ate varie, sono dei nabbi totali


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Ottobre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando? io li metterei alla gogna tutti quelli che giocano in assistito semi o ca*ate varie, sono dei nabbi totali



io gioco in semi semplicemente perchè mi rompo le palle a dover imparare a giocare in manual...e perchè come ha già detto qualcuno,ok il realismo,ma se devo mettermi a bestemmiare davanti a una playstation...non ne ho voglia,già la vita è piena di problemi,e non me la voglio complicare anche con le stupidaggini


----------



## DannySa (27 Ottobre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> io gioco in semi semplicemente perchè mi rompo le palle a dover imparare a giocare in manual...e perchè come ha già detto qualcuno,ok il realismo,ma se devo mettermi a bestemmiare davanti a una playstation...non ne ho voglia,già la vita è piena di problemi,e non me la voglio complicare anche con le stupidaggini



Classico discorso, che poi cos'è che bisogna imparare a giocare manuale? se uno non ha mai provato non può nemmeno dire di averci provato, al primo passaggio ha già chiuso.
Giocare in assistito è come perdere del tempo, tu premi e guardi, tanto vale far giocare le cpu da sole e sei a posto perché non si è molto lontani da quel livello lì..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Ottobre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Classico discorso, che poi cos'è che bisogna imparare a giocare manuale? se uno non ha mai provato non può nemmeno dire di averci provato, al primo passaggio ha già chiuso.
> Giocare in assistito è come perdere del tempo, tu premi e guardi, tanto vale far giocare le cpu da sole e sei a posto perché non si è molto lontani da quel livello lì..



bhè se è per questo a fifa 12 ho iniziato a giocare in manual e ho bestemmiato per giorni,indi penso che al 13 tirerei giù tutti i santi in poco più di un ora,ormai sono abituato in quel modo,e adattarmi a premere la x o il cerchio o qualunque tasto ocn la giusta pressione per giocare aun videgioco,bhè semplicemente mi frega il ***.zo


----------



## robben88 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Ragazzi,voi giocate alla carriera giocatore a Fifa 13?


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Ottobre 2012)

ma anche a voi server off line sia tutto ieri pomeriggio sia oggi ? 

ma come si fa  

cmq il manuale è difficile, io vedo solo le prove abilità, ce ne sono alcune in cui sei obbligato a usare i comandi manuali e ti fa perdere la pazienza subito.


----------



## robben88 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma anche a voi server off line sia tutto ieri pomeriggio sia oggi ?
> 
> ma come si fa
> 
> cmq il manuale è difficile, io vedo solo le prove abilità, ce ne sono alcune in cui sei obbligato a usare i comandi manuali e ti fa perdere la pazienza subito.



Ciao,te giochi alla carriera giocatore?


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2012)

Scusate l'ignoranza, ma come si fa a giocare on line? Ho la PS3. Ho sentito parlare di questo pass, ma è gratuito?


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza, ma come si fa a giocare on line? Ho la PS3. Ho sentito parlare di questo pass, ma è gratuito?



certo, lo trovi sul retro del libretto di istruzioni.
però credo che attualmente sia quasi impossibile giocare on line, a me mi crasha la connessione praticamente sempre.  

la patch non ha risolto quasi nulla.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2012)

Ma è gratuito a vita o solo per un periodo limitato?


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Novembre 2012)

che io sappia è gratuito. 

però non so come si fa a registrarsi, perchè io uso l'account di mio fratello e non so dove va fatta la registrazione. 
cmq a me all'inizio del gioco appare la e-mail e la password oscurata e tutte le volte ti chiede se vuoi connetterti.


----------



## Miro (3 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma è gratuito a vita o solo per un periodo limitato?



Il pass online è gratuito ma è monouso, se per caso lo perdi devi riscaricarlo dallo store/marketplace, pagando ovviamente.
Per registrarsi credo ci sia una voce all'interno del menù di FIFA dove ti chiederà di mettere il codice.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Novembre 2012)

Se ricordo bene prima dovresti iscriverti a playstation network. Dovrebbe apparire sul menù della ps3. Tutto ovviamente gratis.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Novembre 2012)

oggi a quanto so è uscita una patch per pc per risolvere(si spera) una gran parte dei bug presenti(alla carriera col milan praticamente non posso più vendere e rinnovare contratti altrimenti freeza e l'ha fatto anche dopo l'ultima partita che ho giocato vinta 4-3 a barcellona semifinale di champions  ) nei prossimi giorni uscirà anche per x360 e ps3,speriamo bene


----------



## Nicks (7 Novembre 2012)

Ma i giocatori che a inizio stagione sono in prestito in altre squadre a fine stagione tornano tutti nella mia squadra o c'è la possibilità che alcuni vengano riscattati?? Perché sono a Gennaio con il mio Genoa e non so se riprendere Destro ora (pagando la penale di 2 mln) o aspettare che torni gratis a Giugno..


----------



## Stex (7 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io gioco con :
> 
> >>>>>Abbiati
> Abate Mexes Yepes Emanuelson
> ...



la mia
abbiati
abate bonera mexes ema
monto boa
robinho bojan el92
pato


----------



## Butcher (7 Novembre 2012)

Inizio terza stagione

Consigli
Abate Hummels Acerbi Armero
Strootman Montolivo Boateng
El Shaarawy Pato Callejon​
In panca: Abbiati, Ogbonna, Jallet, Leroy Fer, Verratti, Niang, Suarez (il belga).
Uno Scudetto vinto e una finale di CL sfiorata.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Novembre 2012)

bitch please 

Ter Stegen(Padelli/Gabriel)
Abate(De Sciglio)-Hummels(Ogbonna)-Il Re(Acerbi)-Alex Sandro(Didac)
Fabregas(Verratti/Merkel)-Strootman(Xhaka/Verratti)
Yarmolenko(Muriel)-Eriksen(Merkel/Felipe Anderson)-Sanchez/El92
Pato(Niang)

vinta una champions contro il man utd che a fine primo tempo vinceva con gol dell'ex nocerino 
2 campionati 2 coppe italia e una supercoppa italiana

vorrei rinnovare un pò la rosa ma sono un romantico e mi spiace vendere giocatori che mi hanno fatto vincere tutto,ad esempio ho parcheggiato Paloschi che ha 82 contro gli 80 di niang che manderei via in prestito,vorrei prendere neymar e balotelli entrambi ad 87 ma vendere sanchez e yarmolenko non è facile...e poi dare via abate per danilo del porto.
Intanto sorpresona acerbi con un bell'87 

triste scoperta invece quella che non posso più comprare cambi dirigenziali e che di conseguenza tutti i progetti per le carriere con Stoccarda e Leeds(promosso al primo anno in premier) vanno a put.tane 


l'aggiornamento comunque è ottimo per ora non ha freezato nemmeno una volta,i server invece continuano a dare problemi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Novembre 2012)

Vabbè, volete sfidarmi, allora inizio la carriera con il Milan...


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Novembre 2012)

Ma solo da me è sparito Del Piero?


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma solo da me è sparito Del Piero?



con la patch nuova ho letto che è stato levato.Non so il motivo


----------



## Butcher (11 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> con la patch nuova ho letto che è stato levato.Non so il motivo



WTF?!
A me non c'è mai stato! 
Dirò di più, la patch mi ha sballato alcuni trasferimenti. Tipo Hulk e Witsel non sono allo Zenit -.-''


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Novembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> WTF?!
> A me non c'è mai stato!
> Dirò di più, la patch mi ha sballato alcuni trasferimenti. Tipo Hulk e Witsel non sono allo Zenit -.-''


nella seconda patch io ce l'avevo al sidney


----------



## prebozzio (11 Novembre 2012)

Non giocavo a Fifa da qualche settimana, l'ho ripreso in mano ieri e installato tutti gli aggiornamenti. Solo io ora lo trovo più facile? Stavo facendo una stagione di rodaggio con il Milan a campione ed ero in grossa difficoltà (circa 22 punti in 18 partite), tra ieri e oggi ho vinto 5 partite su 6


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Novembre 2012)

Questo gioco è una vergogna, è più divertente Dino Dini's Soccer per il S.Mega Drive


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Novembre 2012)

sbloccati l'85% dei trofei.  

però la connessione che continua a cadere è veramente una rottura.....non riesco a fare 1 gara dell'ultimate team che inevitabilmente mi cade la connessione


----------



## hiei87 (21 Novembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non giocavo a Fifa da qualche settimana, l'ho ripreso in mano ieri e installato tutti gli aggiornamenti. Solo io ora lo trovo più facile? Stavo facendo una stagione di rodaggio con il Milan a campione ed ero in grossa difficoltà (circa 22 punti in 18 partite), tra ieri e oggi ho vinto 5 partite su 6



offline sembra più facile anche a me...forse per il fatto che le squadre della cpu giocano tutte allo stesso modo, il che può creare problemi all'inizio,ma, una volta capito come difendersi, rende più semplici le cose....
Anche il calciomercato è piuttosto facile...al Milan con 20 milioni a disposizione ho fatto piazza pulita e ho comprato svariati giovani forti....ora sto giocando così:
Abbiati
Abate
Mexes
Nesta (Acerbi)
De Sciglio (Emanuelson)
Thiago Alcantara
De Jong
Eriksen
Muniain (Bojan)
El92
Lewandovski

Tra i nuovo crediti che arriveranno per il mercato futuro e il miglioramento di alcuni giovani tra un paio d'anni avrò uno squadrone...


----------



## Nicks (22 Novembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Questo gioco è una vergogna, è più divertente Dino Dini's Soccer per il S.Mega Drive



Mai visto un gioco con tutti questi bug.

Ho finito la mia prima stagione col Genoa e quando clicco su "Termina stagione" e prova a generare la nuova stagione si freeza. 

Allora ho detto gioco online, sono in quarta divisione e per la promozione servono 16 punti (19 per il titolo). Arrivo a 19 con ancora 3 partite da giocare e me le fa giocare tutte e tre prima di farmi promuovere in terza divisione. Sono arrivato tipo a 23 punti quando il max era 19...

Quest'anno son rimasto veramente delusissimo da EA.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Novembre 2012)

Nicks ha scritto:


> Mai visto un gioco con tutti questi bug.
> 
> Ho finito la mia prima stagione col Genoa e quando clicco su "Termina stagione" e prova a generare la nuova stagione si freeza.
> 
> ...



Ma a parte la noncuranza più totale dei bug più stupidi e inimmaginabili (in vecchi giochi ste cose non succedevano), il gioco in se è marcio, vergognoso. Tipiche partite online: 1) PRO CLUB: avversari prendono attaccanti di 1 metro e un ceppo che corrono come cani e il portiere manuale BUGGATISSIMO che se gli tiri a un metro di distanza caricando quanto possibile te la blocca sicuro proprio. 2) STAGIONE: Sempre le solite squadre, semmmmmpre le solite squadre..... Nani del ca*** che corrono dritto per dritto, si girano e rigirano su se stessi, finte ridicole su cui il difensore casca senza che gli si dica niente, lanci in avanti nel vuoto, lag a non finire, avversari che abbandonano e vittorie non registrate

Ma poi non capisco, PERCHE' se tirano in modo LENTO ma è un piazzato il portiere si deve dimenare come se lo stesse prendendo tra le natiche e regalarla PRECISA all'avversario totalmente libero con i difensori immobili?

Perchè l'arbitro ha un aurea POTENTISSIMA?

Perchè non seleziona il giocatore che voglio nel momento preciso in cui lo voglio? E solitamente non seleziona proprio il giocatore più vicino alla palla, ma pure se voglio marcare in mezzo su un cross E' DIFFICILE PRENDERE CHI VUOI!! Sei costretto a stare lì a provare a selezionare e intanto quello crossa, il difensore che volevi prendere si fa infinocchiare rimanendo immobile e prendi un gol ridicolo che avresti potuto CON BRAVURA evitare piazzando bene il difensore se ti fosse stato permesso

Perchè devo aspettare che l'altro prema il tasto per uscire dalla partita A FINE PARTITA? Il perdente dentro, in pieno stato di rosik, ti fa sempre perdere 5 minuti di orologio per colpa di ste cose ignobili

Perchè pure il più scarso deve poter vincere? E' questo ciò che mantiene in vita sto gioco. Uno scarso, negato, butta la palla avanti e segna a casaccio e si diverte perchè segna e vince.

Nei vecchi PES (6, il miglior gioco di calcio mai creato e di sto passo rimarrà tale) se uno era scarso non ne vinceva una finchè non trovava uno più scarso di lui o non usava cheat. Lì veramente avevi pieno e totale controllo di attacco e difesa, difesa tattica una ceppa, UNA CEPPA. Le partite le dominavi dal calcio d'inizio fino alla fine se eri forte davvero


----------



## Butcher (22 Novembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Nei vecchi PES (6, il miglior gioco di calcio mai creato e di sto passo rimarrà tale) se uno era scarso non ne vinceva una finchè non trovava uno più scarso di lui o non usava cheat. Lì veramente avevi pieno e totale controllo di attacco e difesa, difesa tattica una ceppa, UNA CEPPA. Le partite le dominavi dal calcio d'inizio fino alla fine se eri forte davvero



Da scolpire nella pietra.
La difesa tattica è la più grande *****ta fatta fino ad ora.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Novembre 2012)

quest'anno è vero...davvero brutto troppi bug,troppe imprecisioni,peccato perchè se fossero risolte,sarebbe IL gioco di calcio


----------



## Butcher (23 Novembre 2012)

Ah, Thiago Silva da quest'anno si chiama Da Silva 
E Momo Sissoko = Moussa Sissoko!
Grandi!


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ah, Thiago Silva da quest'anno si chiama Da Silva
> E Momo Sissoko = Moussa Sissoko!
> Grandi!



In che modalità,scusa?E poi Moussa Sissoko esiste davvero.


----------



## Butcher (23 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> In che modalità,scusa?E poi Moussa Sissoko esiste davvero.



Offline.
Si lo so che esiste. Però la cara telecronaca usa i nomi indistintamente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Offline.
> Si lo so che esiste. Però la cara telecronaca usa i nomi indistintamente.



Ah si,se non sbaglio negli scorsi anni lo faceva con i Cannavaro brothers


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Novembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ah, Thiago Silva da quest'anno si chiama Da Silva
> E Momo Sissoko = Moussa Sissoko!
> Grandi!



vero.  

e rafael del manchester utd a me (ma penso a tutti) lo chiama luciano, come quello del chievo.


----------



## Hammer (26 Novembre 2012)

Sono giunto alla conclusione che questa edizione è pietosa. Delusione delusione delusione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Novembre 2012)

Ma Robinho? Perchè Decò? Mi sfugge qualcosa?


----------



## Miro (26 Novembre 2012)

Anzichè FIFA 13 dovrebbero reintitolarlo FAIL 13.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Novembre 2012)

guardiamo il lato positivo,è sempre meglio di pes


----------



## Doctore (27 Novembre 2012)

ma il bonus in carriera quello del nuovo propietario che ti da soldi come funzia?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma il bonus in carriera quello del nuovo propietario che ti da soldi come funzia?



lo devi comprare dal catalogo ce ne sono 3 in tutto,uno al livello 13 che costa 1500 EASFC points un altro al 26 che costa 2000 e un altro intorno al 35-40 che sta 2500,attivali solamente durante la finestra di mercato estiva,altrimenti spendi i crediti ti giochi il bonus e non ti arriverà comunque la nuova dirigenza


----------



## Butcher (27 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> vero.
> 
> e rafael del manchester utd a me (ma penso a tutti) lo chiama luciano, come quello del chievo.



Allora avevo sentito bene


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Dicembre 2012)

ma è uscita una nuova patch ? è già la 3° che scarico.


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2012)

Come funziona il pass on line? Vorrei provare, mi spiegate?


----------



## Miro (4 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come funziona il pass on line? Vorrei provare, mi spiegate?



E' un codice che devi inserire e che ti permette di giocare online, tutto qui.


----------



## DannySa (12 Dicembre 2012)

Possibile che Robinho venga chiamato Deco in telecronaca? what?!


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2012)

ahhaha sisi oramai è la consuetudine


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Dicembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ahhaha sisi oramai è la consuetudine



ma comunque ce ne sono una marea di sbagliati, poi stavo facendo milan-malaga e bergomi che fa "per me il migliore in campo è PIRLO le sue geometrie hanno condizionato la partita e robe del genere", un altro nome sbagliato a mente è modesto del pescara che chiama madestò (stile nagatomò ) forse avranno preso il nome da qualche francese che si chiama allo stesso modo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ma perchè il coro per Gattuso rimasto? O Yepes detto Iéps? 

Mi manca Pardo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Dicembre 2012)

Pato è agile quanto un ippopotamo comunque, fatto perfettamente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Dicembre 2012)

Il lettore ottico che non mi legge Fifa 13 e non riesco a mettere due stagioni della carriera di fila


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Dicembre 2012)

A parte le copiose bestemmie che mi partono ogni volta che domino la partita poi ad un certo punto... boh.. non riesco piu a mettere 3 passaggi di fila neanche a piangere... 

per il resto il gioco è un po troppo fallato... nomi giocatori sbagliati e molti molti errori e imprecisioni proprio nel gioco.. 

quest'anno ... buuuu


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Dicembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A parte le copiose bestemmie che mi partono ogni volta che domino la partita poi ad un certo punto... boh.. non riesco piu a mettere 3 passaggi di fila neanche a piangere...
> 
> per il resto il gioco è un po troppo fallato... nomi giocatori sbagliati e molti molti errori e imprecisioni proprio nel gioco..
> 
> quest'anno ... buuuu



E' troppo, troppo, troppo, troppo evidente quando il gioco decide che devi perdere o subire gol (anche online)

Mi chiedo se sia possibile progettare una cosa del genere o è una nostra convinzione


----------



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Veramente veramente una delusione quest'anno. Ci sono certi bug che mi hanno fatto tirare bestemmioni assurdi. Ad esempio nella modalità carriera ho cominciato in B col Sassuolo ed il primo anno mi chiedono di terminare in alta classifica senza essere necessariamente promosso. Io però riesco ad andare in A, e a quel punto il gioco che fa? Mi chiede la promozione  Io non gli do peso e disputo comunque un buon campionato piazzandomi settimo, e sapete che succede? Vengo esonerato  
Per non parlare poi dei problemi con l'online visto che prima che uscissero le prime patch non mi faceva giocare chiedendomi il pass-online (che avevo già messo)


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se sia possibile progettare una cosa del genere o è una nostra convinzione


E' possibile.
Giravano già voci simili su fifa12.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Dicembre 2012)

io posso capire che la condizione condizioni il risultato..e ci sta ... 

ma che al 70esimo tu debba in ogni modo perdere la partita è inammissibile...

prima facevi 3 passaggi acccaaaazz e arrivavi in porta.. ora vieni sempre sistematicamente antcipato senza che si abbia il minimo controllo sul giocatore... anche stoppare diventa difficile..


----------



## Tobi (19 Dicembre 2012)

sono l'admin della pagina facebook fifa 13 ps3 tornei online e faccio tornei a premi, ovviamente iscrizione gratuita. Molti utenti si lamentano di questo "gomblotto" che decide se devi perdere o vincere le partite... l'ho notato anche io, soprattutto nell'ultima partita di un torneo, dove io 11 tiri l'avversario 1 e ho sbloccato la partita al 78 esimo, prima la palla non voleva entrare e sono arrivato davanti al portiere svariate volte prendendo pali, traverse e miracoli del portiere o dei difensori sulla linea o addirituttura muravano tutti i tiri. L'unica condizione per sapere se si è piu forti rispetto all'avversario è l'offline, li non ci sono scuse, non ci sono lag, non ci sono agevolazioni per nessuno dei due ma vince chi è il piu forte. L'online è veramente un abominio


----------



## BB7 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E' troppo, troppo, troppo, troppo evidente quando il gioco decide che devi perdere o subire gol (anche online)
> 
> Mi chiedo se sia possibile progettare una cosa del genere o è una nostra convinzione



No non è solo una convinzione, significa che i creatori non sono stati abbastanza bravi a *nascondere* questa cosa. Perchè alla fine ricordiamoci che si tratta di Intelligenza Artificiale, cioè tutto è basato su formule e dati preimpostati. Se i creatori sono bravi non ci si accorge di questo fatto invece se questi fanno un lavoro approssimativo è normale che il risultato finale risulti deludente e quasi "buggato". Io quando giocavo a Pes e Fifa notavo la stessa cosa quando giocavo con gli amici, forse ve ne siete accorti anche voi (sopratutto nei vecchi Pes): Quando giochi in versus con un amico e stai vincendo ad esempio 1 a 0 oppure 2 a 0 di colpo i tuoi giocatori sbaglieranno gol facili mentre quelli dell'amico anche se tirano dalla distanza segnano... anche li è chiaro che questo è stato fatto per rendere il gioco più divertente. Finchè non si esagera è giusta questa cosa il problema è quando come dite voi in ogni calcio piazzato o corner ti segnano allora li è davvero snervante.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2012)

io non capisco perchè nella carriera offline da calciatore, fra i vari obbiettivi da sbloccare c'è "vinci il campionato come attaccante (oppure da difensore o da centrocampista)."

bene, di scudetti ne ho vinti almeno 2 o 3 eppure quell'obbiettivo non mi si sblocca. 

un'altra cosa che mi fa veramente venir voglia di spegnere tutto è la connessione ai server EA, ogni 2x3 salta.


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Si salta in continuazione la connessione, una tragedia.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Una delusione quest'anno, per carità le modalità non mancano, è il gioco di calcio più completo, ma allo stesso tempo troppi bug, a partire dall'online, frequente è il caso in cui il pallone resta invisibile dall'inizio alla fine della partita (e FIFA nell'online non ha mai fallato), Caressa che chiama Robinho Deco, Thiago Silva Da Silva, non è accettabile questo. Deve essere rilasciata assolutamente una patch che risolva tutto, maledizione.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Per quanto mi riguarda i bug sono, per quanto fastidiosi e insopportabili, un problema secondario...Il grande problema di questo gioco è il cosiddetto Momentum. Troppo troppe troppe partite falsate. Ci sta nel calcio che ogni tanto vinca chi merita meno, o chi fa un tiro in porta contro le miriadi di occasioni avversarie, ma non può questa essere la regola. Come non è possibile che online si passi quasi esclusivamente a strisce di vittorie a strisce di sconfitte, e che offline la cpu riesca sempre in qualche modo a tenere la partita in bilico fino all'ultimo. Ho vinto un campionato con il Milan vincendo quasi tutte le volte al 90° perchè a un certo punto mi rompevo di giocare bene, davo palla a Lewandowski (diventa una bestia) e me la facevo risolvere da lui...
Come grafica e giocabilità il gioco sarebbe quasi perfetto, ma queste cose uccidono il divertimento....non ricordo di essermi mai arrabbiato così gocando ai vecchi pes per play 1 e 2...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Dicembre 2012)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> non ricordo di essermi mai arrabbiato così gocando ai vecchi pes per play 1 e 2...



Ecco, questa è la cosa più assurda! Ai vecchi giochi di calcio non si bestemmiava così tanto da far paura a satana, se eri bravo vincevi o rimontavi e, anche se c'era la "decisione" della cpu di far vincere o segnare qualcuno, ciò non ti condizionava tutta la fottuta partita.. Alla fine quasi sempre il più forte la spuntava.. Qui no!


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ecco, questa è la cosa più assurda! Ai vecchi giochi di calcio non si bestemmiava così tanto da far paura a satana, se eri bravo vincevi o rimontavi e, anche se c'era la "decisione" della cpu di far vincere o segnare qualcuno, ciò non ti condizionava tutta la fottuta partita.. Alla fine quasi sempre il più forte la spuntava.. Qui no!



Ricordo che nella maggior parte delle partite che giocavo contro la cpu nei vecchi pes mi divertivo tanto da essere dispiaciuto al fischio finale...eppure la giocabilità era obbiettivamente limitata, e le azioni "spettacolari" che si potevano fare erano sempre le solite...al massimo un uno-due e una macchinosissima finta di tiro...Qua ogni partita è un supplizio...Il brutto è che alla fine mi ritrovo sempre a giocare ed è sempre la stessa storia...
Ho provato pes, ma non mi piace...In ogni caso spero che l'anno prossimo migliori, in modo da poter mandare in c... la ea sports....


----------



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2012)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> non ricordo di essermi mai arrabbiato così gocando ai vecchi pes per play 1 e 2...



Ecco qui bisognerebbe fare un discorso a parte. In questa generazione FIFA ha sfornato ottimi giochi, ma se devo essere sincero nessuno di questi mi ha dato le emozioni che mi diedero i vecchi Pro Evolution Soccer (lo chiamo così perchè francamente odio chiamarlo Pes, mi fa pensare troppo agli ultimi aborti).


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Dicembre 2012)

non dimentichiamoci che e' pur sempre un gioco.

se porta solo rabbia o nostalgia dei vecchi pes e' meglio spegnere.

se ad ogni partita si danno sembianze animalesche a varie divinita' ...pensiamoci.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ecco ho fatto 4 partite tra ieri e oggi: dopo 5 vittorie consecutive, 2 sconfitte e 2 pareggi assurdi

In particolare:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Gol subito all'88esimo. Dallo Zenith.

E subito dopo contro il Borussia Dortmund dominio fino al 90esimo con errori di Pato VERGOGNOSI anche a porta vuota, 1-1 di *MARIO GOTZE DI TESTA che sovrasta MEXES*

E' così divertente che appena finisci una partita ti vien voglia di spegnere e ritornare a studiare.

Certo, NON ci sono paragoni con PES che quest'anno è il più lurido gioco di calcio mai creato sulla faccia della terra ma è vergognoso lo stesso


----------



## hiei87 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Partite come quella sono un classico purtroppo....ha ragione anche dyablo a dire che non ci si dovrebbe infervorare per così poco, ma è quasi inevitabile...a freddo ti viene da pensare che le ultime volte hai perso per caso e ti vien voglia di giocare, convinto di spaccare i culi...poi si finisce (quasi) sempre per rischiare di spaccare i joystick....


----------



## Albijol (20 Dicembre 2012)

Fifa 13: l'unico gioco di calcio in cui una volta che hai segnato il primo gol fare il due a zero è praticamente impossibile, l'uno a uno invece è altamente probabile...


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Dicembre 2012)

è schifosamente scriptato dai. 

2 a 0 in vantaggio fino all'80° con la maggica in casa, rigore inventato all'80° per l'atalanta, e 2 gol atalantini nel recupero con i miei che improvvisamente diventano 11 coglionazzi, non vincono più neanche un contrasto e gli atalantini che diventano addirittura immuni alle scivolate da dietro. 

pazzesco.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2012)

Partitina, non l'avessi mai fatto:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Stavo facendo tranquillamente carriera, ultimo giorno di mercato estivo il gioco si è impallinato, stop. Perso qualche ora di gioco, con che voglia lo riaccendo adesso!? 

Finire una partita on line è un'impresa, mi cade sempre la connessione al server. 

Vabbè ne ho davvero pieni i maroni.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Partitina, non l'avessi mai fatto:
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)








ultimamente mi capita sempre nei 2° tempi di perdere il controllo manuale dei miei giocatori...in pratica nella fase difensiva mi cambia automaticamente e a caso il controllo degli uomini, facendomi spesso prendere dei gol insensati....pensavo fosse un problema del joy pad, ma ho notato che è una cosa che mi capita solo negli ultimi 20-30 minuti....


----------



## DannySa (24 Dicembre 2012)

Scusate ma perché vi incazzate per niente?
Cioè io gioco in manuale e mi è praticamente vietato giocare all'Ut ad esempio, agli inizi ce l'ho messa tutta ma poi appena sono arrivato in div 1 (probabilmente l'unico al mondo ad esserci arrivato in questo modo e con una squadra abbastanza mediocre); il privilegio cmq è che se tu giochi manuale il gioco è molto meno scriptato e sicuramente molto più divertente soprattutto i 2 vs 2.


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2013)

Posso tirare qualche somma, premetto che è il primo gioco di calcio di nuova generazione che mi prendo, ero rimasto ai Fifa o Pes 2004, vedete voi. 

Sono veramente deluso, per le seguenti ragioni:

1. La connessione ai server EA mi cade veramente troppo spesso. 
2. Specie nei giorni festivi quando c'è tanta gente il gioco lagga, impossibile giocarci. 
3. Ci sono tantissime modalità on line, troppe, avrei preferito ce ne fossero due ma fatte veramente bene. 
4. La fase difensiva è un qualcosa di impossibile per me, difendersi bene è utopia.
5. A volte, troppo spesso, i portieri diventano un qualcosa di insuperabile. 
6. Nella modalità carriera da allenatore i caricamente sono piuttosto lunghi, troppo. 
7. Il numero di combinazioni di tasti, di cose che puoi fare è enorme. Troppo. Il gioco di fatto diventa complicatissimo.

Il gioco graficamente non di discute, per tante cose è pure divertente, ma ci sono questi aspetti sopra sui quali non riesco a sorvolare, francamente oltre 60 euro sono tantini davvero.


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è schifosamente scriptato dai.
> 
> 2 a 0 in vantaggio fino all'80° con la maggica in casa, rigore inventato all'80° per l'atalanta, e 2 gol atalantini nel recupero con i miei che improvvisamente diventano 11 coglionazzi, non vincono più neanche un contrasto e gli atalantini che diventano addirittura immuni alle scivolate da dietro.
> 
> pazzesco.



Come ti capisco...  ho visto cose impressionanti, anche peggio di questa


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Anche a voi cade la connessione sempre all'ultimate team? Io penso sia vergognosa la cosa. L'anno prossimo col ***** che compro di nuovo Fifa. La finisco qui e vendo tutti quelli che ho e mi ci faccio pure qualche soldino.


----------



## Hammer (12 Gennaio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Anche a voi cade la connessione sempre all'ultimate team? Io penso sia vergognosa la cosa. L'anno prossimo col ***** che compro di nuovo Fifa. La finisco qui e vendo tutti quelli che ho e mi ci faccio pure qualche soldino.



Proprio oggi ho scatenato gli insulti contro i server, dato che vincevo 4-0 e mi si è sconnesso al 90°


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Gennaio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Anche a voi cade la connessione sempre all'ultimate team? Io penso sia vergognosa la cosa. L'anno prossimo col ***** che compro di nuovo Fifa. La finisco qui e vendo tutti quelli che ho e mi ci faccio pure qualche soldino.



s - e - m - p - r - e  

ma non solo nell'ultimate team (che ormai ho abbandonato da mesi), ma in tutte le categorie, le partite della settimana in diretta, la carriera, le sfide settimanali, ovunque. 

ho notato che invece giocando alla mattina (quelle poche volte che mi è capitato) la connessione dura un pò di più prima di cadere, forse perchè i server sono meno intasati e c'è meno gente online.


----------



## Tobi (12 Gennaio 2013)

La difesa tattica ha mandato a quel paese 10 anni di esperienza calcistica


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> s - e - m - p - r - e
> 
> ma non solo nell'ultimate team (che ormai ho abbandonato da mesi), ma in tutte le categorie, le partite della settimana in diretta, la carriera, le sfide settimanali, ovunque.
> 
> ho notato che invece giocando alla mattina (quelle poche volte che mi è capitato) la connessione dura un pò di più prima di cadere, forse perchè i server sono meno intasati e c'è meno gente online.


Ripeto, vergognoso a dir poco e non si sente ancora parlare di una patch che possa risolvere il problema.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi mi son fatto 6-7 partite in UT e non ho riscontrato problemi. Voi?


----------



## DennyJersey (15 Gennaio 2013)

Pensavo di fare la gold proprio per giocare online a fifa13, ho letto però di questi problemi che riscontrate e quindi vi chiedo se secondo voi conviene fare l'abbonamento solo per fifa?


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Pensavo di fare la gold proprio per giocare online a fifa13, ho letto però di questi problemi che riscontrate e quindi vi chiedo se secondo voi conviene fare l'abbonamento solo per fifa?


Che console hai? Su PS3, fa piuttosto ca gare l'online, viste le cadute di connessione.


----------



## DennyJersey (15 Gennaio 2013)

Xbox 360. Esperienze altrettanto negative anche sulla xbox?


----------



## Harvey (15 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Xbox 360. Esperienze altrettanto negative anche sulla xbox?



A me va perfettamente, sarà caduta due volte la connessione al server da quando l'ho comprato mesi fa


----------



## DennyJersey (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimo! Buono a sapersi, grazie.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (15 Gennaio 2013)

Scusatemi, ho riscontrato un problema con il pass online in quanto l'ho riscattato mesi fa e andava tutto bene. Dopo un po' di tempo che non usavo internet con la ps3 ho provato a riconnettermi ma mi dice che è impossibile registrare il pass online. Inoltre se provo a ri-riscattarlo non me lo permette. Onestamente non so come fare a rigiocare on-line... Qualche consiglio?


----------



## Albijol (15 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Pensavo di fare la gold proprio per giocare online a fifa13, ho letto però di questi problemi che riscontrate e quindi vi chiedo se secondo voi conviene fare l'abbonamento solo per fifa?



Quest'anno FIFA online fa più schifo di Acerbi, vedi tu. E parlo proprio di meccaniche, non di bug/cadute connessione/cheat che sono stati corretti, almeno su PC.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Gennaio 2013)

Io onestamente non ho mai avuto grossi problemi su PS3.


----------



## Butcher (15 Gennaio 2013)

Lo Zar d'Europa ha scritto:


> Scusatemi, ho riscontrato un problema con il pass online in quanto l'ho riscattato mesi fa e andava tutto bene. Dopo un po' di tempo che non usavo internet con la ps3 ho provato a riconnettermi ma mi dice che è impossibile registrare il pass online. Inoltre se provo a ri-riscattarlo non me lo permette. Onestamente non so come fare a rigiocare on-line... Qualche consiglio?



Anche a me capitava, e mi succedeva quando accedevo al PSN dopo aver avviato il gioco. Invece se prima mi connettevo e dopo avviavo il gioco non accadeva nulla. Prova.


----------



## DennyJersey (15 Gennaio 2013)

A me interesseva specialmente per sfidare qualche amico online. È possibile giocare contro (1 contro 1) un mio amico o fare tornei con amici selezionati?
Scusate la niubbità, ma avendo xbox360 e non avendo mai voluto pagare la gold...


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (16 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anche a me capitava, e mi succedeva quando accedevo al PSN dopo aver avviato il gioco. Invece se prima mi connettevo e dopo avviavo il gioco non accadeva nulla. Prova.



Grazie mille, adesso proverò...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2013)

Devo dire che Abbiati e Pazzini sono stati riprodotti fedelmente nelle loro eccelse qualità


----------



## dyablo65 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Devo dire che Abbiati e Pazzini sono stati riprodotti fedelmente nelle loro eccelse qualità




sei peggio di allegri , anche tu non li sai far giocar bene.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> sei peggio di allegri , anche tu non li sai far giocar bene.



Nono, li so far giocare benissimo, entrambi mai convocati 

Solo che quando fa gli aggiornamenti automatici mi dimentico di toglierli e mi tocca subirli


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Gennaio 2013)

Finalmente promosso in serie 1 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Devo dire che Abbiati e Pazzini sono stati riprodotti fedelmente nelle loro eccelse qualità



Stica il Pazzo è il mio perno d'attacco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Stica il Pazzo è il mio perno d'attacco


Ma è lentissimo :O

Dato che il 90% degli sfidanti penso pure per te prendano sempre e solo il Borussia Dortmund, mi spieghi cosa ci combini con Pazzini tra Hummels e Subotic? E' capitato che lo mettessi ed entrambi prendevano voti sopra il 9 perchè in ogni cosa lo


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma è lentissimo :O
> 
> Dato che il 90% degli sfidanti penso pure per te prendano sempre e solo il Borussia Dortmund, mi spieghi cosa ci combini con Pazzini tra Hummels e Subotic? E' capitato che lo mettessi ed entrambi prendevano voti sopra il 9 perchè in ogni cosa lo



No ma io parlo solo di ultimate team, non in ottica "prendo il milan".

In pratica da quando ce l'ho gioco solo a ultimate team


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No ma io parlo solo di ultimate team, non in ottica "prendo il milan".
> 
> In pratica da quando ce l'ho gioco solo a ultimate team



Ne parlate tutti troppo bene di sto UT, mi sa che gli do un'altra possibilità


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Gennaio 2013)

A me piace un sacco, ma ci sono certi che ti prendono a pallate per 90 minuti


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Gennaio 2013)

io gioco solo a ut e mi diverto un sacco ,anche se ci sono a volte dei problemi di connessione , e' troppo bello farsi le squadre....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> A me piace un sacco, ma ci sono certi che ti prendono a pallate per 90 minuti



Da quello che ho provato, ho capito che chi "nerda" di più ha i giocatori migliori e quindi ci sono alte probabilità di prenderle


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Gennaio 2013)

Scusate, non sono un maniaco di fifa, gioco per ora offline e a livello campione. Mi spiegate qual è la difesa migliore contro il computer?
Contro amici capita che loro sbaglino e difatti è molto divertente e me la cavo non male.
Contro pc spesso e volentieri si ha la sensazione che quanto l'avversario debba segnare segna punto e basta.
Le tattiche di difesa migliori che leggo in giro sono quella del contenimento con raddoppio ed anche quella della corsa laterale cercando di occupare le linee di passaggio e raddoppio. Voi quale usate? Il contenimento mi risulta poco naturale.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho provato, ho capito che chi "nerda" di più ha i giocatori migliori e quindi ci sono alte probabilità di prenderle



Ma guarda, non è solo quello.
Da economista son riuscito ad avere un po' di crediti in breve tempo sfruttando la "leva" di giocare a morte coi giocatori bronzo, senza passare dagli argento, e quindi con poche partite ho tirato su una bella squadra ora con la media dell'80, però, ti assicuro, mi trovo davanti gente ogni tanto che anche con squadre tutt'altro che irresistibili fanno due tocchi e mandano in porta chiunque.
Gente che tira da 30 metri e la mette regolarmente, o gente che fa degli schemi assurdi e su ogni angolo segna. Ci son rimasto malissimo, soprattutto considerando che avranno 14/15 anni...


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2013)

Mi date un parere?

http://www.futhead.com/fifa/squads/4542610/#

L'alternativa davanti al faraone è il pazzo.


----------



## Harvey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi date un parere?
> 
> Efred FIFA 13 Ultimate Team Squad | Futhead
> 
> L'alternativa davanti al faraone è il pazzo.



64 di intesa è davvero poco, per quello trovi gente che ti sembra che corra il doppio


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> 64 di intesa è davvero poco, per quello trovi gente che ti sembra che corra il doppio



Ma perchè Subotic e Kerza li ho presi ieri sera, poi in panca c'è montella che mi alza un po'.
Sarò tipo a 75/80 di intesa.

E' che volevo prima cercare i migliori interpreti (il 3-5-2 mi dà soddisfazioni) per il modulo, e poi da lì ci lavoro.


----------



## Harvey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Subotic e Kerza li ho presi ieri sera, poi in panca c'è montella che mi alza un po'.
> Sarò tipo a 75/80 di intesa.
> 
> E' che volevo prima cercare i migliori interpreti (il 3-5-2 mi dà soddisfazioni) per il modulo, e poi da lì ci lavoro.





Comunque prova pure Felipe Santana oltre a Subotic, è un mostro il brasiliano!


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi date un parere?
> 
> Efred FIFA 13 Ultimate Team Squad | Futhead
> 
> L'alternativa davanti al faraone è il pazzo.



Prova FIFA 13 Ultimate Team Squad | Futhead

Secondo Futhead costa un pelino di più della tua,ma non dovrebbero esserci problemi.Per quanto riguarda Gundogan,Montolivo ed Insigne di default sono in ruoli incompatibili con il 3-5-2,ma dovresti trovarli facilmente nelle posizioni giuste.

Ringraziami dopo


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Prova FIFA 13 Ultimate Team Squad | Futhead
> 
> Secondo Futhead costa un pelino di più della tua,ma non dovrebbero esserci problemi.Per quanto riguarda Gundogan,Montolivo ed Insigne di default sono in ruoli incompatibili con il 3-5-2,ma dovresti trovarli facilmente nelle posizioni giuste.
> 
> Ringraziami dopo



Ma in fondo non basta prendere i consumabili per adattare posizioni a moduli?
E' sbagliato cercare interpreti in base al valore assoluto e DOPO mettere a posto intesa e posizioni?


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma in fondo non basta prendere i consumabili per adattare posizioni a moduli?
> E' sbagliato cercare interpreti in base al valore assoluto e DOPO mettere a posto intesa e posizioni?



L'intesa è uno dei fattori più importanti del gioco,secondo la mia esperienza è fondamentale averla MINIMO a 90 (io personalmente ce l'ho sempre al massimo).Per quanto riguarda i consumabili ti consiglio di non comprarli (spenderesti crediti inutilmente) e di cercare i giocatori direttamente nella posizione e nel modulo che ti serve (sicuramente qualcun altro prima di te ha modificato i giocatori,specialmente nel 3-5-2 che è un modulo popolarissimo).
Per quanto riguarda i criteri di costruzione della squadra,posto quello che ho detto all'inizio,io direi che i passi dovrebbero essere:
1- Scelta modulo
2- Scelta generale del tipo di squadra (Serie A,BPL,ibrida,ecc.)
3- Scelta,posizione per posizione,dei giocatori in modo che abbiano 9 di intesa (al massimo due o tre giocatori con 7)


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'intesa è uno dei fattori più importanti del gioco,secondo la mia esperienza è fondamentale averla MINIMO a 90 (io personalmente ce l'ho sempre al massimo).Per quanto riguarda i consumabili ti consiglio di non comprarli (spenderesti crediti inutilmente) e di cercare i giocatori direttamente nella posizione e nel modulo che ti serve (sicuramente qualcun altro prima di te ha modificato i giocatori,specialmente nel 3-5-2 che è un modulo popolarissimo).
> Per quanto riguarda i criteri di costruzione della squadra,posto quello che ho detto all'inizio,io direi che i passi dovrebbero essere:
> 1- Scelta modulo
> 2- Scelta generale del tipo di squadra (Serie A,BPL,ibrida,ecc.)
> 3- Scelta,posizione per posizione,dei giocatori in modo che abbiano 9 di intesa (al massimo due o tre giocatori con 7)



Grazie, farò tesoro!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Gennaio 2013)

Senza Abate e Pato, la mia tattica del farli entrare al 65° per vincere, chiudere o recuperare la partita è sfumata


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Gennaio 2013)

oggi ho rpreso a giocarci dopo 2 mesi circa,ma con l'ultimo aggiornamento è cambiato qualcosa? la giocabilità è diversa,e la grafica sembra migliorata abbastanza


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Fifa quest'anno ha troppe idee interessanti, ma anche troppi difetti. L'anno prossimo di certo non lo comprerò, se non troverò un offerta nettamente al di sotto degli immeritati 69,90.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri sera ho voluto giocare con la connessione un po' ballerina. MAI PIU'.

Retrocesso in serie due per colpa dei lag, di cui uno peraltro strepitoso: all'88' perdo 2 a 1, se faccio 1 punto mi salvo. al 90' sono sopra 2 a 3 e godo come un riccio, quello palesemente si stacca (posso anche capire l'incazzatura), e attribuiscono a me il ritiro.

Odio.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ok, per tutti i "molto" pratici, questa com'è?

1.0 FIFA 13 Ultimate Team Squad | Futhead

Dovrei comprare Shurle, Bender e Abate.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ok, per tutti i "molto" pratici, questa com'è?
> 
> 1.0 FIFA 13 Ultimate Team Squad | Futhead
> 
> Dovrei comprare Shurle, Bender e Abate.



Abbastanza bene,ma fossi in te cambierei l'attacco:via Kerzha e Spazzini,dentro Welliton e Emenike,ovvero due dei più forti attaccanti del gioco (nonostante il prezzo contenuto).Inoltre prenderebbero entrambi 9 di intesa.Il portiere ti consiglio di prenderlo dalla Bundes,almeno prenderebbe anche lui intesa 9.Infine,Abate compralo in posizione ADA,non TD.In questa maniera avrebbe anche lui intesa massima.Ricapitolando avresti solo Kroos con 7 ed una squadra con 97 di intesa senza manager,che va benissimo


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Abbastanza bene,ma fossi in te cambierei l'attacco:via Kerzha e Spazzini,dentro Welliton e Emenike,ovvero due dei più forti attaccanti del gioco (nonostante il prezzo contenuto).Inoltre prenderebbero entrambi 9 di intesa.Il portiere ti consiglio di prenderlo dalla Bundes,almeno prenderebbe anche lui intesa 9.Infine,Abate compralo in posizione ADA,non TD.In questa maniera avrebbe anche lui intesa massima.Ricapitolando avresti solo Kroos con 7 ed una squadra con 97 di intesa senza manager,che va benissimo



Eh ma dovrei farla da capo. Cioè mi scoccia, già lascio a casa Hamsik e un Luisao così...


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eh ma dovrei farla da capo. Cioè mi scoccia, già lascio a casa Hamsik e un Luisao così...



Beh,dovresti cambiare solo tre giocatori 
Comunque se non hai crediti sufficienti gioca per un po' che quella squadra ed aggiustala piano piano.


----------



## korma (26 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ok, per tutti i "molto" pratici, questa com'è?
> 
> 1.0 FIFA 13 Ultimate Team Squad | Futhead
> 
> Dovrei comprare Shurle, Bender e Abate.



troppo lenti..che te ne fai di un trequartista con velocita' 52...


----------



## dyablo65 (26 Gennaio 2013)

anche secondo me dalla parte di abate e mexes un qualsiasi 442 ti massacra.

cambia l'attacco mettilo della bundes che fa' intesa con croos ( se proprio lo vuoi tenere )

come portiere ti consiglio wiese e' molto forte.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

anche secondo me dalla parte di abate e mexes un qualsiasi 442 ti massacra.

cambia l'attacco mettilo della bundes che fa' intesa con croos ( se proprio lo vuoi tenere )

come portiere ti consiglio wiese e' molto forte.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

E di questa che mi dite ?

2.0 FIFA 13 Ultimate Team Squad | Futhead


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E di questa che mi dite ?
> 
> 2.0 FIFA 13 Ultimate Team Squad | Futhead



Muriel per Lewa,Ogbonna per Lescott,Montolivo per Aquilone


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Muriel per Lewa,Ogbonna per Lescott,Montolivo per Aquilone



No dai Muriel per Lewa no, mi vien male....
Ogbonna è il prossimo colpo, il monto ce l'ho già


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No dai Muriel per Lewa no, mi vien male....



Lo hai mai provato Muriel?è un MOSTRO,una cosa ridicola.
Velocissimo,ottimo dribbling,ottima finalizzazione,4 stelle abilità,4 stelle piede debole.Potresti preferire Lewa solo se tu fossi uno che gioca solo con i cross dalle fasce,altrimenti non c'è paragone,secondo me.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ho ricominciato una nuova partita (avevo saltato il tutorial e la squadra era troppo eterogenea seppur agli inizi), ho fatto una partita in stagioni e ho beccato uno con tutti i player oro, non dovrebbe essere leggermente bilanciato?  Devo solo fare tornei bronzo?


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo hai mai provato Muriel?è un MOSTRO,una cosa ridicola.
> Velocissimo,ottimo dribbling,ottima finalizzazione,4 stelle abilità,4 stelle piede debole.Potresti preferire Lewa solo se tu fossi uno che gioca solo con i cross dalle fasce,altrimenti non c'è paragone,secondo me.



Sono molto eclettico. I gol di testa sono una bella fetta di fatturato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo hai mai provato Muriel?è un MOSTRO,una cosa ridicola.
> Velocissimo,ottimo dribbling,ottima finalizzazione,4 stelle abilità,4 stelle piede debole.Potresti preferire Lewa solo se tu fossi uno che gioca solo con i cross dalle fasce,altrimenti non c'è paragone,secondo me.



Sono molto eclettico. I gol di testa sono una bella fetta di fatturato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sono molto eclettico. I gol di testa sono una bella fetta di fatturato.



In tal caso prova Milito,Klose,Matri o Spazzini,almeno prendono 9 intesa.
E Muriel al limite puoi metterlo al posto di Jojo


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ok, ora che ho vinto il titolo di serie 1 con una partita di anticipo, posso ritirarmi a vita privata


----------



## Albijol (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ragà aggiornatemi quando mettono Balotelli al Milan che reinstallo Fifa 13 su PC.


----------



## cris (30 Gennaio 2013)

con Balo al milan, forse è ora di "comprarlo" 

sperando che i bugs siano stati risolti, e che il faraone abbia un valore tecnico adeguato, mi confermate?


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> con Balo al milan, forse è ora di "comprarlo"
> 
> sperando che i bugs siano stati risolti, e che il faraone abbia un valore tecnico adeguato, mi confermate?



In nazionale è stato portato da 76 a 82


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

L'anno prossimo con El Shaarawy e Balotelli ci divertiamo, un El Shaarawy potentissimo non potrà avere meno di 84 secondo me  (e la stagione non è ancora finita..)


----------



## Hammer (31 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> In nazionale è stato portato da 76 a 82



Così è già fortissimo


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2013)

Su FUT voglio fare una squadra con il 4-3-3. Cosa mi consigliate?


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Su FUT voglio fare una squadra con il 4-3-3. Cosa mi consigliate?



Budget?


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ah non lo so, gioco cosi per fare, è la seconda partita che faccio, la prima l'ho cancellata perchè ho capito pian piano come si gioca... volevo un attimo decidere con quel modulo su che campionato o nazionalità puntare...


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah non lo so, gioco cosi per fare, è la seconda partita che faccio, la prima l'ho cancellata perchè ho capito pian piano come si gioca... volevo un attimo decidere con quel modulo su che campionato o nazionalità puntare...



Allora avrai sicuramente pochi crediti...
Gioca con la squadra che hai ora finchè non potrai provare questa:

Jino FIFA 13 Ultimate Team Squad | Futhead


----------



## Harvey (31 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] consiglia anche un team a me da buon veterano, ho venduto tutti e ho intorno a 200.000 crediti


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] consiglia anche un team a me da buon veterano, ho venduto tutti e ho intorno a 200.000 crediti



Beh con 200.000 puoi farci di tutto .
Quanti ne vorresti spendere?Squadra oro,argento,bronzo?


----------



## Harvey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Beh con 200.000 puoi farci di tutto .
> Quanti ne vorresti spendere?Squadra oro,argento,bronzo?



Ho giocato sempre con quella Oro (a parte la bronzo iniziale), volevo provare con una argento ma non conoscendo i giocatori non saprei da dove iniziare 

P.S. Anche spendendoli tutti  Modulo 4 3 1 2 o al limite 4 3 2 1!


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco una bella hybrid con alcuni dei migliori mostri argento 

Harvey FIFA 13 Ultimate Team Squad | Futhead

Non ti fidare troppo del prezzo,non è affidabilissimo.Comunque gli unici giocatori particolarmente costosi sono i due attaccanti 
Di questi ho provato personalmente Kanu,Maniatis,Machado,Fetfatzidis e Benteke,fanno paura


----------



## Harvey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ecco una bella hybrid con alcuni dei migliori mostri argento
> 
> Harvey FIFA 13 Ultimate Team Squad | Futhead
> 
> ...



Grazie ti farò sapere come vanno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2013)

Io non capisco :'( sto andando lentissimo, appena faccio un pò di dinè scadono tutti i contratti

Tornei online non li riesco a vincere che ho la squadra troppo scarsa e incontro in semifinale fisso quello tutto argentato che lagga mostruosamente

Preso dall'ira ho preso El Shaarawy e Gilardino


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Febbraio 2013)

si sa quando ci sarà l'aggiornamento delle rose con i trasferimenti di gennaio?


----------



## Liuke (1 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io non capisco :'( sto andando lentissimo, appena faccio un pò di dinè scadono tutti i contratti
> 
> Tornei online non li riesco a vincere che ho la squadra troppo scarsa e incontro in semifinale fisso quello tutto argentato che lagga mostruosamente
> 
> Preso dall'ira ho preso El Shaarawy e Gilardino


all'inizio ti devi fare la squadra fatta di oro non rari...li compri a 300 e te li rivendi a 300 quando gli scade il contratto senza rinnovarglielo, poi ti rifai la squadra sempre allo stesso modo fino a quando non fai un po di crediti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> all'inizio ti devi fare la squadra fatta di oro non rari...li compri a 300 e te li rivendi a 300 quando gli scade il contratto senza rinnovarglielo, poi ti rifai la squadra sempre allo stesso modo fino a quando non fai un po di crediti



Cavolo sembra un'ottima tattica :O così non sono costretto a stare lì a comprare stupidi contratti e carte-forma


----------



## Liuke (1 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Cavolo sembra un'ottima tattica :O così non sono costretto a stare lì a comprare stupidi contratti e carte-forma




comunque per iniziare ti consiglio la serie A che ha dei giocatori che magari hanno overall basso ma sono mostruosi..
ti consiglio una formazione del genere che te la fai tranquillamente con max 12k 
-------------------------handanovic 1.5k
konko 6-700 gamberini 6-700 ogbonna 2k/2.5k nagatomo/armero 6-700
-------------------------guarin 2k/3k
biabiany 1k/1.5k------------------------------zuniga 6-700
------------------------- zarate 1k/1.5k
-------------muriel 1.5k -----------------el92 gia lo hai

un 4-1-2-1-2 pazzesco con ogbonna che è un fenomeno titolarissimo della serie A accanto a chiellini. Zarate e muriel sono due giocatori assurdi soprattutto il secondo che io ancora uso accanto a di natale e mi viaggia con la media di un gol a partita.
Rapporto qualità/prezzo pazzesco.


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Il mio problema a FIFA rimane la fase di non possesso. Il difendere in generale. Consigli?


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Nessuno mi consiglia?


----------



## DennyJersey (2 Febbraio 2013)

Io mi sto trovando discretamente bene con la corsa laterale (LT+RT) fino alle mia trequarti e in seguito contenimento (A), cercando di posizionare gli uomini sulle linee di passaggio. Raddoppio quando serve con RB. Non posso dire che sia una tecnica infallibile, ma aiuta.


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il mio problema a FIFA rimane la fase di non possesso. Il difendere in generale. Consigli?



Io utilizzo sempre il tasto L2 per seguire l'avversario e, molto spesso, raddoppio con R1. Eccetto quando gioco contro il Barcellona, riesco a difendere abbastanza discretamente.

Ho da poco finito la 1^ stagione con il Milan ed ElSha diventa devastante: da 76 di media, in un anno, mi è arrivato ad 83. Ed ha ancora parecchio margine di miglioramento!


----------



## Liuke (2 Febbraio 2013)

io a dir la verità mando il raddoppio con r1 a pressare il portatore di palla e con il giocatore che comando io copro il passaggio...a volte però mi scopro troppo.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (2 Febbraio 2013)

online non è difficile difendere... in poche parole basta chiamare il raddoppio così che la cpu pressa automaticamente il portatore di palla e tu col tuo omino ti piazzi davanti all'uomo libero dell'avversario (o in traiettoria di passaggio) così gli rubi facilmente palla...


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ci proverò


----------



## Albijol (2 Febbraio 2013)

Il segreto per difendere a Fifa online? Lasciare fare tutto alla cpu tranne nelle zone di estremo pericolo (ad esempio la lunetta ecc.). E posizionare il giocatore che hai in quel momento non contro il giocatore che ha la palla, ma in linea d'area al giocatore che molto probabilmente riceverà il pallone. Facendo così sono passato dall'ottava divisione alla seconda, e considera che sono ormai un trentenne coi riflessi dell'ultimo Abbiati 

Cmq dopo settimane ho ripreso Fifa e le rose subito aggiornate  . 2-0 con doppietta di Balo all'Arsenal, nonostante ha un valore overall di 81, lo stesso di Spazzini


----------



## DannySa (2 Febbraio 2013)

Io giocando in manuale devo difendere 3 volte meglio del normale giocatore medio scarso che non sa giocare e gioca giustamente in assistito o semi (che mi dicono sempre non è molto diverso dal manuale, sì come no..), il miglior modo è quello di usare la levetta destra e prendere il giocatore nella posizione migliore per pressare il giocatore che sta ricevendo palla senza mai cercare l'anticipo.


----------



## DennyJersey (3 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il segreto per difendere a Fifa online? Lasciare fare tutto alla cpu tranne nelle zone di estremo pericolo (ad esempio la lunetta ecc.). E posizionare il giocatore che hai in quel momento non contro il giocatore che ha la palla, ma in linea d'area al giocatore che molto probabilmente riceverà il pallone. Facendo così sono passato dall'ottava divisione alla seconda, e considera che sono ormai un trentenne coi riflessi dell'ultimo Abbiati
> 
> Cmq dopo settimane ho ripreso Fifa e le rose subito aggiornate  . 2-0 con doppietta di Balo all'Arsenal, nonostante ha un valore overall di 81, lo stesso di Spazzini



Mi rivedo nella tua descrizione.  

Le rose aggiornate sono solo nell'online?


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2013)

Sento puzza di Inform Balo


----------



## Albijol (4 Febbraio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Mi rivedo nella tua descrizione.
> 
> Le rose aggiornate sono solo nell'online?



Intendi la sezione tornei? Lì purtroppo all'inizio ti ritrovi con la rosa di agosto


----------



## Harvey (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ingiocabile in modalità carriera, su ogni calcio piazzato e anche sulle rimesse laterali le squadre si posizionano puntualmente con disposizioni tipo questa:







Ho provato a riavviare ma mi è successo per 5 partite consecutive


----------



## Zignagnagno (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ciao a tutti e complimenti per il forum e per il sito molto ricco!
Ho dei problemi con la carriera giocatore:
Vengo sempre chiamato in nazionale ma nn gioco mai perche il modulo dell italia nn prevede un centrocampista esterno o un ala e ho 84 di generale...... Come faccio a cambiare il modulo durante la carriera?? Si puo cambiare il modulo di una squadra nella carriera?
Poi hosaputo che posso chiedere la sostituzione durante una partita! Come faccio??
E poi volevo sapere che cose è NUOVO VIGORE nella sezione caratteristiche?
Grazie mille


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2013)

Su FUT non so più che santo scomodare. Giochi e si disconnette, ovviamente i contratti calano e la tua ira cresce. Finale di coppa, finisce la partita, si disconnette mentre i ragazzi esultano, perso tutto. OK. Delusione questo gioco, totale.


----------



## Liuke (4 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Su FUT non so più che santo scomodare. Giochi e si disconnette, ovviamente i contratti calano e la tua ira cresce. Finale di coppa, finisce la partita, si disconnette mentre i ragazzi esultano, perso tutto. OK. Delusione questo gioco, totale.


sei collegato wireless vero?


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2013)

yes...


----------



## Liuke (4 Febbraio 2013)

a me dava sto problema da fifa 10/11....l'ho collegata col cavo e va una favola


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2013)

Eh lo so, ma vado un pò male con il cavo aimè... è un pò distantina...


----------



## Liuke (4 Febbraio 2013)

io ho un cavo di 10 metri sospeso per aria sfruttando le porte ahahah


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2013)

mitico  comunque è l'unico gioco che mi da problemi con l'on line...


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Febbraio 2013)

Zignagnagno ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti e complimenti per il forum e per il sito molto ricco!
> Ho dei problemi con la carriera giocatore:
> Vengo sempre chiamato in nazionale ma nn gioco mai perche il modulo dell italia nn prevede un centrocampista esterno o un ala e ho 84 di generale...... Come faccio a cambiare il modulo durante la carriera?? Si puo cambiare il modulo di una squadra nella carriera?
> Poi hosaputo che posso chiedere la sostituzione durante una partita! Come faccio??
> ...



purtroppo no,e non si può neanche cambiare ruolo al proprio giocatore 
sul fatto di chiedere la sostituzione non ne ho idea, ma non credo sia possibile.
per quanto riguarda "nuovo vigore" credo che riguardi la forma fisica del giocatore, si stanca di meno e la barra dell'energia dura più a lungo.



Jino ha scritto:


> Su FUT non so più che santo scomodare. Giochi e si disconnette, ovviamente i contratti calano e la tua ira cresce. Finale di coppa, finisce la partita, si disconnette mentre i ragazzi esultano, perso tutto. OK. Delusione questo gioco, totale.



io l'ultimate team l'ho abbandonato da mesi, non riuscivo mai a finire le partite perchè continuava a disconnettersi. 
l'ho ripreso in questi giorni per sbloccare il trofeo nascosto (che credo consista nell'avere un tuo giocatore nella squadra della settimana), ma niente da fare, stessi problemi di prima.



Liuke ha scritto:


> a me dava sto problema da fifa 10/11....l'ho collegata col cavo e va una favola



mi sa che questa è l'unica soluzione possibile, anche io avevo intenzione di comprare un cavo (con eventuale prolunga) per vedere se miglioravano un pò le cose.


----------



## juventino (4 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo mesi in cui ci ho giocato sono arrivato alla conclusione che questa gioco fa schifo. Ci sono troppi troppi bug. Passino pure alcuni fastidiosi che ci sono nella carriera, passi pure che fare il 2-0 è praticamente impossibile e puntualmente prendi il gol stupido dell'1-1, ma vedere il portiere avversario che ti strappa il pallone CON LE MANI (!!!) 2 metri fuori dall'area di rigore senza che succeda nulla è veramente troppo.


----------



## sion (4 Febbraio 2013)

boh,io come connessione ho fastweb e da settembre a ora ho visto netti miglioramenti e quasi nulla piu' disconnessioni.

ora sto fisso in prima divisione in stagioni online..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2013)

Mezz'ora per fare una partita, una ventina di frame ogni minuto

Alla EA Sports sono parecchio parecchio pezzenti


----------



## DennyJersey (5 Febbraio 2013)

Stamattina c'era una manutenzione dei loro server. Almeno ho letto così dal loro twitter ufficiale.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Febbraio 2013)

a voi nella carriera è mai successo di incontrare o avere in squadra giocatori con le braghe lunghe ?  

bug clamoroso questo  
a me è capitato di beccarne uno parecchie volte.  di solito sono quasi sempre giocatori che subentrano.


----------



## DennyJersey (5 Febbraio 2013)

No questa è nuova. Yoga pants mania! ahah!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2013)

Il divertimento a sto gioco inizia quando lo si chiude


----------



## Albijol (5 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Il divertimento a sto gioco inizia quando lo si chiude



AMEN, lo si gioca solo perché non esiste alternativa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> AMEN, lo si gioca solo perché non esiste alternativa.



Dovrebbero scrivere sulla copertina "Non adatto a: deboli di cuore (lag da infarto), depressi (così brutto da farti perdere del tutto la voglia di vivere), psicopatici (potresti sentire il bisogno di distruggere tutte le sedi EA e tagliare la gola a ogni singolo programmatore). Potrebbe causare malattie permanenti nei vostri figli di 12 anni, quali noobbismo cronico, incapacità di competere, morte violenta per mano di un (del?) fan di Flamini"

Ho sentito il bisogno proprio istintivo di scaricare FF8, Driver 3, Half Life solo per ricordarmi che mi piacciono i videogame

Mi dissocio per un bel pò da sta melma


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2013)

Giocando a UT non mi capacito di quanto sia ampio il livello della prima divisione. Alcuni li si asfaltano esageratamente (robe tipo una decina di gol di differenza reti), altri non ti fanno vedere palla. Bah


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di Inform Balo



È uscito.Costerà una Madonna,ma è uscito


----------



## Liuke (6 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È uscito.Costerà una Madonna,ma è uscito


dovrebbe stare sui 500k ma con quella cifra mi comprerei di natale if che è 3 spanne sopra a qualsiasi giocatore italiano/della serie a


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Febbraio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Stamattina c'era una manutenzione dei loro server. Almeno ho letto così dal loro twitter ufficiale.



si hanno aggiornato l'EA store, hanno aggiunto nuove scarpe


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Febbraio 2013)

Speravo in un inform balo.....è arrivato Pato....Peccato


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Febbraio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> dovrebbe stare sui 500k ma con quella cifra mi comprerei di natale if che è 3 spanne sopra a qualsiasi giocatore italiano/della serie a



Io comunque cifre del genere le spenderei giusto per Messi o Ronaldo.Le versioni normali di Balo,Miccoli e Di Natale sono già mostruose.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io comunque cifre del genere le spenderei giusto per Messi o Ronaldo.Le versioni normali di Balo,Miccoli e Di Natale sono già mostruose.



Ma solo io vado avanti a pacchetti?


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma solo io vado avanti a pacchetti?



Io,da settembre a oggi,ne avrò comprati cinque o sei 
Sono sfigatissimo coi pacchetti,per me sono solo uno spreco di crediti.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io,da settembre a oggi,ne avrò comprati cinque o sei
> Sono sfigatissimo coi pacchetti,per me sono solo uno spreco di crediti.



No io mi ci diverto troppo


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Febbraio 2013)

io i pacchetti li ho presi giusto per sbloccare il trofeo "apri 50 pacchetti" e mi sono fumata praticamente tutti i crediti.


----------



## Liuke (7 Febbraio 2013)

io mi diverto troppo ad aprire pacchetti lol ci avrò buttato i mlioni


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> io mi diverto troppo ad aprire pacchetti lol ci avrò buttato i mlioni



Non me ne parlare


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2013)

pacchetti bronzo normali a iosa...e poi rivendi i giocatori a 200 crediti....si vendono sempre e si guadagna.

con i pacchetti oro ho beccato solo cessi...mai piu'.


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2013)

Qual'è il metodo migliore per fare soldi raga?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qual'è il metodo migliore per fare soldi raga?



le partite. 
inoltre sul catalogo EAS puoi comprare dei moltiplicatori che valgono per 5, 10 o più partite. 
a ogni partita ti moltiplicano i punti che vinci. 

il problema è che magari ti crasha la connessione, esce e te le conta come partite fatte.


----------



## Harvey (7 Febbraio 2013)

Un modo per fare un po' di grana extra è quello di comprare giocatori con schemi scemi tipo il 5-2-2-1 o simili e rivenderli dopo avergli applicato la carta modulo, bisogna però trovare le occasioni, tipo con un Aguero ho fatto una plusvalenza di 20.000 a dicembre...

Altro che Fester


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2013)

Upgrade di Elsha:

84 vel
79 tiro
76 pas
87 drib
55 def
59 testa

In più è diventato ala sinistra.


La vecchia versione era ottima,questa sarà da orgasmo


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mi sa che questa è l'unica soluzione possibile, anche io avevo intenzione di comprare un cavo (con eventuale prolunga) per vedere se miglioravano un pò le cose.



grazie liuke per il suggerimento, da quando ho comprato il cavo non mi è più saltata una connessione.  
adesso riesco a fare anche 5/6 partite di fila senza che salti tutto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Liuke ha scritto:


> a me dava sto problema da fifa 10/11....l'ho collegata col cavo e va una favola



grazie


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2013)

A questo punto lo dovrò comprare pure io... ma quanto costa? Perchè devo fare una cosa come 8-9 metri...


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A questo punto lo dovrò comprare pure io... ma quanto costa? Perchè devo fare una cosa come 8-9 metri...



io ho preso quello da 10 m, a media world, mi pare di averlo pagato una 20ina di euro. 

c'è da 5, 10 o 20 metri se non ricordo male. 
siccome è un pò lungo e da 5 era troppo corto, abbiamo dovuto farlo passare sopra lo stipite della porta e lungo tutti i bordi di legno. 

p.s. cmq volendo anche su internet lo vendono e costa molto meno.


----------



## Liuke (18 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> grazie liuke per il suggerimento, da quando ho comprato il cavo non mi è più saltata una connessione.
> adesso riesco a fare anche 5/6 partite di fila senza che salti tutto.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


d nulla 



Jino ha scritto:


> A questo punto lo dovrò comprare pure io... ma quanto costa? Perchè devo fare una cosa come 8-9 metri...


considera che io ho preso quello da 10 metri e lo ho pagato massimo 10€ ora nn ricordo con precisione


----------



## Butcher (18 Febbraio 2013)

Io infatti ho il cavo collegato alla PS3, e mi va quasi sempre bene FIFA online


----------



## Hammer (19 Febbraio 2013)

Sconnesso due volte in due giorni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2013)

Un lontano, sgradevole, ricordo.

Ma già so che tra un pò ricomincerò a farmi del male


----------



## Kebabbaro (19 Maggio 2013)

Chi ci gioca su xbox?


----------



## Forza Pazzini (26 Maggio 2013)

Un glitch tipico di quando gioco: i giocatori stanno sopra un avversario per almeno tre minuti vituali, cadono, si infortunano e gli danno quattro settimane. Eh già.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2013)

ragazzi, ho appena provato a crearmi un account online per Fifa. Il problema è che non mi fa fare nulla, dalle amichevoli on line a tutte le altre cose, dice che non ho i permessi necessari... per caso devo accumulare un punteggio o qualcosa di simile?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2013)

Up


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ragazzi, ho appena provato a crearmi un account online per Fifa. Il problema è che non mi fa fare nulla, dalle amichevoli on line a tutte le altre cose, dice che non ho i permessi necessari... per caso devo accumulare un punteggio o qualcosa di simile?



Molto strano, prova a fare un nuovo account.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2013)

Su xbox vale 1000 volte di più


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Settembre 2013)

Il più brutto Fifa mai esistito. Troppi bug, troppi.


----------

